# Balochistan Updates



## ghazi52

Balochistan.

Turbat Airport








*Quetta International Airport*












*Federal Budget Allocation for 100 Small Dams in Balochistan Project
*




This was taken from the document available on the Planning Commission Website.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hushtri Dam Spillway







Dargai Zakhpail Dam (Loralai)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway (M-8) 892 km (90% work completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dalbandin to Quetta Road U/C*















_

*Kohlu to Sabi Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quba Saeed Khan (QSK) Khuzdar – Shadad Kot (M-8) Section-IV Pakage (V)
The 57.77 Km two lane road will stretch from Wangu hill to Quba Saeed Khan. The new road will cut travel time, boost trade and the purpose of project is to link Gwadar Port with Indus Highway. This road will provide a convenient link between the two provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently inaugurated Shadi Kaur Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is D.G Cement plant in Gaddani. HUBCO Coal units will be built near the location of their existing power plant on right bank of HUB river and sea shore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> This is D.G Cement plant in Gaddani. HUBCO Coal units will be built near the location of their existing power plant on right bank of HUB river and sea shore.


Google earth is back dated... the project must be more advanced these days? ... i wonder by how much


----------



## ghazi52

Nov 2015......DG Khan Cement has signed a contract with Germany's Loesche GmbH to supply complete raw, cement and coal grinding mills for its greenfield cement plant in Lasbella, Baluchistan. The cement grinding mills will be provided by a German company, while Denmark's FLSmidth has been contracted for engineering and equipment, according to DG Khan Secretary Khalid Chohan. The new 9,000t/day plant will be completed with a cost of around US$300m within three years. DG Khan has already signed an agreement with K-Electric for the supply of 40MW of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western route

Gawadar-Quetta 650 Kms Road completed - It costed 44 lives of security personal including Pakistan Army soldiers.

A historic moment. Great work FWO & NHA.

The National Highway 85 or the N-85 is an under-construction Pakistan National Highway and a major road for accessing southern parts of Baluchistan Province.

Running from town of Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag and Basima in Baluchistan Province of Pakistan, it then connects to M8 motorway. A historic moment. Great work FWO & NHA. 44 jawans embraced shahadat Many Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Surab, Kalat, Balochistan..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC To Help Boost Bolachistan’s Handicrafts Industry*

Women Chamber of Commerce & Industry (QWCCI) Quetta urged the government to work on strategic methods for bringing women in the mainstream of the economy.

Addressing a workshop on Monday, WCCI Founder President and Former VP FPCCI, Fehmida Jamali said shifting of Chinese handicrafts industry to Pakistan can play a momentous role in empowering Pakistani Women.

Currently, the handicraft manufacturing industry of China is facing challenges due to expensive labour, whereas demand of the traditional handmade products is on the rise, said a news release issued here.

Therefore, it would be very beneficial for Pakistan to initiate joint ventures with China in the handicrafts sector on the basis of buyback guarantee, under which the raw material and wages would be provided by China and in return market driven handicrafts items would
be produced by Pakistan, she said.

Fehmida said that the handicrafts sector is the only sector having direct linkage with the skills of women. So, there is a dire need to tap this segment in order to empower more than 50 percent population of women in Pakistan. Cottage industries occupy an important position, especially in the rural setup, as traditionally in those areas women are not encouraged to work outside their homes, she said.

Therefore, a significant number of women in Pakistan are engaged in handicrafts and tailoring activities. For example, up to 30 to 40 percent women in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan are involved in the cottage and handicraft industries, fehmida said. The handicrafts of Pakistan have fascinated the world by its creativity, aesthetics and exquisite craftsmanship, previously, nearly 65 percent of women earned their livelihood from handicraft work, but the rising cost of inputs, difficult access to credit and poor marketing network, have brought the industry to its present dismal state, she added.

President WCCI Quetta Mukhtar Fatima said the economic growth alone cannot guarantee social harmony and gender equality, especially in an under-developed society; national development must be balanced by a strong emphasis on equitable distribution of development benefits.

Women empowerment is impossible without the economic participation of women and for this, women has to be encouraged to take part in business and entrepreneurship. Fatima said revival of the handicrafts industry lies in the development of infrastructure, provision of financial support to artisans, establishment of direct links between buyers and artisans,
elimination of middlemen and improved marketing facilities.

Though the range of handicraft products included Ajrak, ceramics, articles made of date leaves, farassi rugs, jandi, khes, musical instruments, caps, straw products, bangles, crucia work, embroideries, kashi, rilli, Thari carpets and woodcarving, she added. She said it not only provide additional employment and raise the standard of living for both rural and urban populations but also prevent migration from rural areas to the cities. “President WCCI
Quetta also said CPEC could help Baluchistan Handicrafts industry to export its finished products to China and CIS states”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dam in Daran in Tehsil Jiwani Balochistan Pakistan
The dam will be used for the storage of water.





















____

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__

Finally, cities of Balochistan, Quetta and Gwadar are now connected. PM Nawaz Sharif has inaugurated the 448 km N-85 motorway from Hoshab [near Turbat] to Surab [Kalat], then Surab-Quetta [N-25].Important town Panjgur in central balochistan also gets connected from both Gwadar and Quetta. Major breakthrough on the Western Route, which Pak Govt. promised would be completed before eastern route. Milestone for the objectives of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Project: Balochistan Askari Mall 
Location: Baleli Road and Samungli Road Quetta 

BA MALL or Balochistan Askari Mall is the ongoing commercial project in Quetta. BA MALL is located in Quetta Cantonment. Location of BA Mall is idea as Quetta Cantonment is connected to all major roads of Quetta. BA MALL is offering retail shops of various sizes, suitable for world famous fashion brands. Shops in BA MALL can be booked on cash payment and also on easy installments. BA MALL is one of the top commercial / retail projects of Quetta due to state of the art planning, hot location and provision of all general amenities. BA MALL is offering ample car parking, spacious lobby, high speed lifts, fast moving escalators, highest quality of construction with earthquake resilient structure, firefighting system, modern designing, spacious circulation area and wide corridors. Shops in BA MALL are ideal for establishing business as chances of establishing a successful business are high. Shops in BA MALL are ideal for world famous fashion brands and real estate property investment in Quetta.

BA Mall Quetta, Offices And Shops On Easy Installments 
BA Mall is a fully facilitated complex is like no other. Located near Askari Park, it is highly accessible and boasts exceptional investment options and remarkable amenities. Facilities include, but are certainly not limited to, 24-hour security, 

Watch out, people of Quetta - your shopping experience will never be the same again! New Green Land Services, an acclaimed developer, is all set to revolutionise the retail landscape of the city of fruit gardens with the upcoming Balochistan Askari (BA) Mall and Quetta Askari (QA) Mall. 

central air conditioning, broadband internet access, and an amazing food court featuring eateries from around the world. The well-kept premises of the mall are enclosed within beautiful parks and are even home to a regal masjid. 

Popular international and local brands are already on board, so there’s no reason for you to miss out. As of now, there are wonderful space selections - ranging from shops and showrooms to offices and restaurants - available at highly affordable prices. 

This futuristic shopping arcade, which proudly stands three storeys high and also features a lower ground floor, is a truly brilliant business opportunity.

With a plethora of highly attractive investment and recreational options on offer, we can guarantee that once you set foot in BA Mall, you’ll forget the banality of the outside world in a heartbeat!


















_





__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kalat-Quetta-Chaman Highway, Balochistan, Pakistan

Completed by USAID




















































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra grants licence to Hubco's coal-fired power project*

KARACHI: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has granted licence to China Power Hub Generation Company (Private) Limited (CPHGCPL) for its proposed 1,320MW imported coal-fired power plant at Hub, Balochistan.

The licence has been awarded for thirty two years period as it is valid from September, 8, 2016 and will be expired on August, 30, 2048. The Hub Power Co (Hubco), the sponsors of the project, had applied in August 2015 requesting for the grant of generation licence incorporating special purpose vehicle in the name of CPHGCPL.

The power plant is to be located at about 20 KM from the center of Hub city, Mouza Kund, Tehsil Gadani, District Lasbella, in the Province of Balochistan.

The proposed project is joint venture of the Hubco and China Power International Holding Limited. In this regard CPHGCPL has submitted it is a separate legal entity and that land acquired by it and the land transferred by the Hubco must be addressed separately, said Nepra.

Before awarding the license, Nepra had sought stakeholders' comments while in this regard Board of Investment, Directorate General of Mines & Minerals, Government of Balochistan, Punjab Mineral Development Corporation, Ministry of Ports and Shipping and Port Qasim Authority supported the project and have no objection for the grant of generation license.

Similarly, Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) supported the issuance of generation license and stated that it has issued Letter of Intent to the project company and the project is well on track to achieve commercial operation in 2018. PPIB further apprised that the project is included as 'actively promoted projects' in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

In comments on the proposed power project, National Transmission & Despatch Company (NTDC) said that a 500 KV double circuit transmission line from the Hubco to Matiari has been proposed for interconnection of the project with national grid and PC-I have been sent to planning commission for approval of the competent authority.

The Central Power Purchasing Agency Guarantee Limited (CPPA-G) commented that generation licence may be granted for development of the project. However, while approving the tariff the cost of land may be adjusted as the new coal fired plant is being developed on the existing site of 1200 MW RFO based power plant of the Hub Power Company Limited as the cost of land was already included in the Hub Power Company Limited 's RFO based plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

ghazi52 said:


> Project: Balochistan Askari Mall
> Location: Baleli Road and Samungli Road Quetta
> 
> BA MALL or Balochistan Askari Mall is the ongoing commercial project in Quetta. BA MALL is located in Quetta Cantonment. Location of BA Mall is idea as Quetta Cantonment is connected to all major roads of Quetta. BA MALL is offering retail shops of various sizes, suitable for world famous fashion brands. Shops in BA MALL can be booked on cash payment and also on easy installments. BA MALL is one of the top commercial / retail projects of Quetta due to state of the art planning, hot location and provision of all general amenities. BA MALL is offering ample car parking, spacious lobby, high speed lifts, fast moving escalators, highest quality of construction with earthquake resilient structure, firefighting system, modern designing, spacious circulation area and wide corridors. Shops in BA MALL are ideal for establishing business as chances of establishing a successful business are high. Shops in BA MALL are ideal for world famous fashion brands and real estate property investment in Quetta.
> 
> BA Mall Quetta, Offices And Shops On Easy Installments
> BA Mall is a fully facilitated complex is like no other. Located near Askari Park, it is highly accessible and boasts exceptional investment options and remarkable amenities. Facilities include, but are certainly not limited to, 24-hour security,
> 
> Watch out, people of Quetta - your shopping experience will never be the same again! New Green Land Services, an acclaimed developer, is all set to revolutionise the retail landscape of the city of fruit gardens with the upcoming Balochistan Askari (BA) Mall and Quetta Askari (QA) Mall.
> 
> central air conditioning, broadband internet access, and an amazing food court featuring eateries from around the world. The well-kept premises of the mall are enclosed within beautiful parks and are even home to a regal masjid.
> 
> Popular international and local brands are already on board, so there’s no reason for you to miss out. As of now, there are wonderful space selections - ranging from shops and showrooms to offices and restaurants - available at highly affordable prices.
> 
> This futuristic shopping arcade, which proudly stands three storeys high and also features a lower ground floor, is a truly brilliant business opportunity.
> 
> With a plethora of highly attractive investment and recreational options on offer, we can guarantee that once you set foot in BA Mall, you’ll forget the banality of the outside world in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __



Good to see a modern structure in quetta. the project is given to some chinese company. estimated time of completion is about an year or so but i think they will complete it before time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route Link :Construction of Dirgi Shabozai (N-70) to Taunsa Sharif (N-55)

Photo Credit:Hamayun Buzdar














































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Development in Balochistan: 12 New Projects Included in CPEC*

Quetta: In an announcement which is considered a landmark in development of Balochistan, 12 new projects in the province have been officially made part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), read official press release by Government of Balochistan, on Thursday.

This decision was taken in the 6th Meeting of Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) in Beijing China from 27th to 29th of December. JCC is the supreme decision making body of CPEC.

Pakistani delegation was led by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal and included Chief Ministers of Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and Gilgit-Baltistan.

Total 30 new projects for the CPEC were approved in the meeting and 12 of them are based in Balochistan.

Inclusion of 12 new projects for Balochistan was termed as “A historical success for coalition government under leadership of Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri” – by the press statement of Government of Balochistan.

Chief Secretary Balochistan, Saifullah Chatta, signed agreements with Chinese companies on behalf of government of Balochistan.

Following are the 12 new projects for Balochistan approved in 6th JCC meeting:

1) Quetta Mass Transit Train project worth Rs. 25 billion
2) Nok Kundi-Mashkel-Panjgur road, 317 KM in Length worth Rs. 25 billion
3) Quetta Water Supply project worth Rs. 40 billion
4) Industrial estates in Bostan and Khuzdar
5) Work on upgradation of N50 highway
6) Upgradation of Khuzdar-Basima Road
7) Upgradation of Zhob D.I Khan Road 210 KM in length
8) Establishment of Five new berths at Gwadar Port
9) Construction of Eastbay Expressway Phase-II in Gwadar
10 Establishment of Bao Steel Park in Gwadar
11) Establishment of Stainless Steel factory in Gwadar free zone
12) Establishment of Photon Automobile plant in Gwadar Free zone

However, total worth of all 12 projects was not disclosed in the press release issued by Government of Balochistan.

Dubbed as the game changer project since its inception, CPEC has increased in volume from $46 billion to $57 billion after approval of new projects in 6th JCC meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

@ghazi52 is there any double road project in balochistan ? just asking


----------



## ghazi52

secretservice said:


> @ghazi52 is there any double road project in balochistan ? just asking



You mean four lanes. All hilly and solid rocks. Very few traffic so it important to build a road, then think about four lanes. 
In my opinion it is far better for the local to have a carpeted road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shadi Kaur Dam ..... Pasni, Balochistan *




































ECNEC okays Shadi Khur Dam project


ISLAMABAD (APP) - The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC), has approved the "Construction of Shadi Kaur Dam, appurtenant works and related irrigation system" at a cost of Rs 2,637 million.
Shadi Kaur Dam will be constructed at 50 km north of Passni, district Gwadar with storage capacity of 37,000 acre feet (AF), said a Press release issued by Planning Commission of Pakistan here on Friday.
On completion, the dam will provide water for irrigation of 7,600 acre of land for crop production and besides providing drinking water to 15,000 persons.
It would also mitigate the flood hazards by storing floodwater, the Press release said adding that the project will be completed with the help of 260 professionals and an additional 10,390 full time jobs will be generated for the local community after completion of the project.
The ECNEC also approved the project of "Revamping and rehabilitation of irrigation and drainage systems" costing Rs 12,963 million, Press release added.
The main objective of the project is to improve the operational efficiency by ensuring the safety of canal system and delivering due share of water to the farmers at the tail reaches (end of the canal).
This will be achieved through strengthening of canal and drain banks (8,082 km long), silt clearance of branches (3,635 km), stone pitching.


*INTRODUCTION*

Project Approved cost Rs. 4149.2 million
Project components - Storage Dam, Spillway and Irrigation Network
Reservoir Gross Storage Capacity – 45.64 Million Cubic Meter
Project to supply 70 cusecs to irrigate 7,600 acres of land
Supply of 4.4 cusecs of potable water for drinking purposes to Pasni Town and its surrounding areas

*PROJECT BENEFITS*

Availability of assured water for irrigation purposes
Provision of potable drinking water for Pasni and its surrounding population
Up-lifting of socio economic conditions of 326 farm families of project area
Direct and indirect job opportunities
Recharge of groundwater aquifer
Mitigation of flood losses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cadet Colg in Kohlu , Sibbi, Balochistan...U/C




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Motorway Police is regulating flow of traffic in Baluchistan..N 25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Small Dam...


----------



## ghazi52

Inayatullah Karez Dam. Gulistan. Qila Abdullah,


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta International Airport terminal building expansion work ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt taking measures for provision of clean water to masses in Balochistan*

ISLAMABAD: The government is taking practical steps to ensure provision of clean drinking water to the people in Balochistan.

According to a report citing an official of Engineering Department Quetta, Rs 3.9 billion have been allocated in the budget for construction of new water supply schemes in urban as well as rural areas.

He said more than four hundred old and non-operational water supply schemes have been upgraded and made operational. The official said construction work on six water storage dams and fifty filtration plants is also in progress at full pace.

Moreover, five hundred water supply tube wells are being installed with solar power generation systems at a cost of Rs 2.5 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*300 MW solar power plant to be constructed in Quetta*

Balochistan Government is taking keen interest in overcoming the energy crisis in the province in collaboration with the federal government.

An official of Balochistan government told our correspondent on Sunday under a special project, a 300 MWs solar power plant would be constructed in Kuchlak area of Quetta district.

Similarly the power supply to different universities of Balochistan would be converted into solar energy system.

He said electricity would be supplied to all the state buildings and water supply schemes through solar energy system in the province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Speedy execution was underway on the Kachhi Canal project and upon its completion in August this year it will provide irrigation water to an area of 72,000 acres in Balochistan’s Dera Bugti district. “A total of 9, 917 acres of land acquisition will be completed by May 2017 for the 2, 160MW Dasu hydro power project,” the chairman said, adding ground breaking of main works on $4,300 million Dasu project will be performed in June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hospital in Kohlu, Balochistan











_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Police Training Centre U/C*













___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GDA approves construction of 300 MW power plant in Gwadar*

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/23...lant-in-gwadar

ISLAMABAD: The 16th meeting of the governing body of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) was held in Quetta on Thursday with Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri in the chair.

The meeting approved the construction of a 300 MW power plant in Gwadar. During the meeting, financial and administrative matters of the governing body were also discussed.


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> *GDA approves construction of 300 MW power plant in Gwadar*
> 
> http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/23...lant-in-gwadar
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The 16th meeting of the governing body of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) was held in Quetta on Thursday with Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri in the chair.
> 
> The meeting approved the construction of a 300 MW power plant in Gwadar. During the meeting, financial and administrative matters of the governing body were also discussed.


m very happy to see gawadar development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GE Equips new 1,320 MW Power Plant in Balochistan*


GE is supplying Northwest Electric Power Design Institute Co. Ltd. (NWEPDI) and Tianjin Electric Power Construction Company (TEPC) with two units each of supercritical steam turbines, boilers and generators for the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Limited (CPHGC) 1,320 megawatt (MW) Power Plant in District Hub, Balochistan, Pakistan.

CPHGC is a joint venture of China Power International Holdings Limited (CPIH) with Pakistan’s HUB Power Company (HUBCO).

The power plant’s construction has started and a ground breaking ceremony is expected on Tuesday, March 21. The facility is expected to enter commercial operations in 2019.

The project will support the Government of Pakistan’s goals under Vision 2025 to increase access to electricity from 67 percent to over 90 percent of the population and spur faster socio-economic development by helping to meet a part of the current energy deficit. It will also help Pakistan diversify its energy mix and reduce dependence on expensive imported fuels such as oil and diesel, allowing the use of cheaper supplies of coal.


GE has been a long-term partner in Pakistan’s progress for more than 50 years, creating over 400 employment opportunities in the country. Today, GE-built technologies can generate up to 25% of Pakistan’s electricity, while GE and its joint venture partners power more than 60% of the aircraft operated by Pakistani commercial carriers and GE Healthcare devices are installed in more than 70% of large hospitals across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG Cement Factory Under Construction in Hub.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1112948808832816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*70 branches of various banks to be established in Balochistan*

http://nation.com.pk/business/22-Mar...in-balochistan

QUETTA - State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) Governor Ashraf Mahmood Wathra has directed the banks, operational in Balochistan, to promote banking credit services and grant loans for encouraging business activities in the province.

The SBP governor said, “All banks have decided to establish 70 new branches in far-flung districts of Balochistan including Quetta and this initiative will boost job opportunities for the people.” He also revealed that very less number of banks will be set up in Quetta while priority will be extended to far-reaching areas of the province.

While talking about countrywide financial campaign, the SBP governor said that a financial campaign will soon be launched whose debut ceremony will be initiated from Balochistan provincial capital Quetta.

Highlighting the leading purposes of forthcoming financial campaign, Wathra said the campaign would play a vital role in ensuring women empowerment in the society. Under the campaign, loans will be granted to skilled women for business purpose, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub power plant to benefit four million families*

http://nation.com.pk/national/26-Mar...llion-families

Chairman of a Chinese power enterprise, Wang Binghua has said that the new Hub coal-fire power plant being constructed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would benefit four million families including the local people after its completion in 2019.

The power plant project, which is one of the “priority projects” under CPEC, is being constructed and invested in by the China Power International Holding Ltd, a subsidiary of China’s State Power Investment Corporation (SPIC), and Pakistan’s Hub Power Company Ltd, with a total cost of some $2 billion.

In an interview, Wang said that after the fulfillment of the project, local people will enjoy cheaper electricity and about four million Pakistani families will benefit from the power plant, adding that the coal-fire power plant also adds variety to Pakistan’s energy consumption system so as to help the country ensure its energy security.

“Any country cannot only rely on one sort of energy. Coal-fire power plants, gas filed power plants, solar farms, wind energy, bio-energy or other new energies should all be utilized in order to guarantee its energy security. Therefore, it is necessary for Pakistan to build the coal fire power plant,” Wang said.

“As to the Hub project, our company attached a great number of importances to five issues that are, the plant’s safety, operation reliability, environment friendly standard, economy and adjustability. And I’m confident to say that we are providing an excellent and responsible service to Pakistan since all of the equipments to be used in the project are of top class globally,” said the Chinese entrepreneur.

“We are adopting a super clean’ emission technology which could make the emissions at the plant the same as a gas filed power plant. And with the Hub project, we also plan to build a cement factory nearby so as to utilize all wasted dust produced by the power plant,” he added.

“We come to Pakistan not for the installation of our equipment and to gain profits. We pay more importance to better improving the development of local high-end manufacturing industries so as to make the development sustainable. We also try to group more and more local communities into our project to dispel their worries.”

“We plan to enroll a number of Pakistani graduates and to provide training to them to make them skilled. These local employees will be an important human resource for the country.” Wang said.

According to Wang, the Hub coal fire power plant is expected to be fully operational in August 2019 and it will generate about 9 billion kwh of electricity to the Pakistani national grid annually. It will also create about 10,000 jobs for local people during its construction.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of GEFZ and it's embankments. Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.Ongoing Construction of Gwadar Free Trade Zone, Balochistan, 


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dar discusses with WB solar energy plan for Balochistan*


WASHINGTON: Finance Minister Ishaq Dar has said that he has discussed a proposal with the World Bank to illuminate entire Balochistan province with solar energy and the bank’s response was positive.

Speaking at the Pakistan Embassy’s economic forum on Monday night, the minister also acknowledged that the Chinese companies investing in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would get huge tax breaks but claimed that “this calculated decision” would not hurt the country’s economy.

“I discussed (the proposal) to illuminate entire Balochistan with World Bank President Jim Yong Kim and his response had been positive,” said Mr Dar, who attended the World Bank Group’s spring meetings in Washington this week.

“I invited him to visit the province and he agreed to do so. I also said that we would like him to inaugurate the first project when it was ready,” he said. “I think things will go positively.”

Mr Dar told the forum’s mostly Pakistani-American audience that the PML-N government was close to ‘turning Gwadar into Dubai’ when the country faced the coup in 1999 which derailed the entire process.

“We wanted to build a parallel Middle East, from Karachi to Gwadar, but the coup prevented us from doing so,” he said.

The minister agreed with a Baloch member of the audience that had Baloch been given their rights, the province would have attained its potentials and there might not have been the current insurgency.

The government, he said, was working on various proposals for economic integration of Balochistan with the rest of the country and hoped the CPEC would bring in a new opening for the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Harabav dam inaugurated in Khuzdar*

KHUZDAR: Balochistan Agriculture Minister Sardar Muhammad Aslam Bizenjo inaugurated on Wednesday the Harabav dam completed at the cost of Rs150 million in three years.

Speaking on the occasion, he said the adjoining areas would soon experience development. The government, he said, was determined to usher in progress and prosperity for the welfare of the masses.

It was soon after coming into power that the elected representatives began putting in efforts for the solution of people’s problems, the minister said. Besides solving the water supply problem, the dam would go a long way in putting an end to the issue of underground water deficiency, he said.

Another project of 11 dams, worth billions, would soon be approved by the federal government, Mr Bizenjo said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG Khan Cement Plant ..U/C at Hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan wants China to include mining industry in OBOR initiative*

QUETTA: Resource-rich Balochistan wants Chinese companies to kick-start a boom in its mining industry by including the sector into Beijing’s One Belt, One Road (OBOR) initiative, said a senior provincial mining official.

Beijing has pledged $57 billion for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship OBOR project that first focused on Chinese firms building roads and power stations but is now expanding to include setting up industries.

Mineral extraction is a deeply contentious issue in Balochistan, where many indigenous people are angry that the province remains Pakistan’s poorest despite its vast mineral wealth. It has a significant natural gas industry but large-scale mining has failed to take off. Foreign firms have been put off by security fears and a high-profile litigation case with Canada’s Barrick Gold and Chile’s Antofagasta over Reko Diq, one of the world’s biggest undeveloped gold and copper mines, in the province.

Saleh Baloch, the province’s top mining official, said the plan is for Chinese companies chosen by Beijing to team up with local firms to mine marble, chromite, limestone, coal and other minerals and set up steel mills and other plants. “They will come as partners and technically support us,” Baloch, who is the province’s secretary for mines, said.

Baloch said the province wanted the projects to be set up close to the source of raw materials and near the new CPEC roads that will connect western China with Pakistan’s Arabian Sea port of Gwadar, in Balochistan. A profit-sharing formula will also be negotiated.

Baloch said the finer details of the province’s proposals were being worked out in Islamabad, where officials are finalising plans for special economic zones and greater integration of Chinese companies into Pakistan’s economy.

He cited the Saindak copper and gold mine, operated by a subsidiary of state-run China Metallurgical Group Corporation, as an example to follow. The mine has been given export privileges and enjoys big tax breaks. However, extraction of precious metals, such as copper and gold, will not fall under the CPEC remit. “As far as precious metals are concerned, we will go for competitive bidding internationally,” Baloch said.

Balochistan is seeking formal expressions of interest by international companies for an exploration block in the Tethyan belt, which boasts big copper and gold deposits. The H4 block has estimated deposits of 148 million tonnes.

“Chinese, Australian and Turkish companies are all interested,” said Baloch. The H4 block is nearby the much richer Tethyan belt blocks mired in a legal dispute in international courts between Pakistan and Tethyan Copper Company, which is owned by Barrick Gold and Antofagasta.

Barrick Gold estimates a $3 billion investment would be needed for the mine. Baloch said he could not comment on the Reko Diq case due to the legal cases.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/03...bor-initiative


----------



## ghazi52

*Millennium Mall Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Hub Coal Power Plant under construction in Hub district,
The power plant, being constructed under CPEC with an estimated cost of $2 billion, will contribute 9 billion kWh of cheaper electricity annually into the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

*HEC to Establish University Colleges in Zhob and Dera Murad Jamali*

The Higher Education Commission will establish two University Colleges in Balochistan, in Zhob and Dera Murad Jamali respectively. Recently, the Planning Commission has approved two proposals of HEC to establish these colleges in Balochistan.

The University College Zhob will be a constituent college of the Balochistan University of Information Technology, Engineering and Management Sciences (BUITEMS), Quetta. They will offer four-year degree programmes in Business Administration, Economics, Computer Sciences and Information Technology.

Balochistan Government has allotted a piece of land measuring 100 acres for the College and the Federal Government will construct infrastructure at a cost of Rs. 1.260 billion.

The second University College will be established in Dera Murad Jamali and will be a constituent college of Lasbela University of Agriculture, Water and Marine Sciences, Uthal.

The College will offer Bachelor degree programmes in Agricultural Sciences, Environmental Sciences, Education, Sociology and Computer Sciences in its initial phase. The College will also offer diploma courses in Livestock and Dairy Development and Food Technology/Food Sciences to youth in the region.

The Government of Balochistan has identified 500 acres of land at Dera Murad Jamali for the establishment of the College, while Rs. 1.503 billion will be provided by HEC for infrastructure development. 

The College is planned to be a model campus in the region to deal with the most demanded technologies and research oriented studies.

HEC will provide necessary academic facilities at the temporary building to initiate classes, and for the provision of infrastructure and allied facilities at the permanent campus of the college for 800-1000 students along with common facilities like library, medical center, sports facilities, cafeteria, etc.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Western Route:210 km National Highway N-50 Widening of Mughal Kot - Zhob (Balochistan) D I Khan (KPK) Road project ................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

210 Km Zhob D I Khan Highway (N-50)
Project: Upgradation, Widening and Improvement of Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of National Highway N-50 (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Western Route: Project: Upgradation, Widening and Improvement of Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of *National Highway N-50* (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.


----------



## ghazi52

Petroleum ministry to execute Rs190mln new projects in #Balochistan
he ministry of petroleum and natural resources would execute two new projects worth Rs190 million for coal exploration and evaluation in different localities of Balochistan, besides carrying out a survey for underground water in Quetta.

"Of the total Rs190.033 million estimated cost, an amount of Rs88.023 million has been allocated to carry out two new schemes for coal exploration and evaluation in Nosham and Bahlol areas of Balochistan, and the underground water survey," sources said on Friday.

The ministry would spend Rs554.291 million under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP 2017/18) to execute four ongoing and two new projects to step up exploration activities of natural resources for achieving self-reliance in the energy sector.

.
.
.
NHA is working 12131 km Road network in *B*alochistan has share of 38 percent (4565 KM) in NHA road network. NHA has completed following projects or under construction in Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*A special project for Balochistan 
*
After 15 years, Kachhi Canal to be completed in August 2017: 72,000 acres of virgin land will be irrigated in August this year.
The water infrastructure and agricultural irrigation system in Balochistan will be achieving a true landmark as Kachhi Canal Project will be complete by August this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *A special project for Balochistan
> *
> After 15 years, Kachhi Canal to be completed in August 2017: 72,000 acres of virgin land will be irrigated in August this year.
> The water infrastructure and agricultural irrigation system in Balochistan will be achieving a true landmark as Kachhi Canal Project will be complete by August this year.




This is great... projects such as these is exactly as balochistan needs!


----------



## ghazi52

*TDAP holds first-ever dates show, seminar in Gwadar*



PR KARACHI - Trade Development Authority of Pakistan has organised a first ever Dates Show and Seminar in Gwadar. The objective was to provide technical awareness on dates sector of Balochistan to growers and to promote export of dates from Balochsitan.

Around 150 growers, exporters of dates, representatives from Balochistan Dates Growers Association, Pakistan Agriculture Research Council, Plant Protection Department, Agriculture Research Department GOB, Agriculture Extension Department of Balochistan, Head of Rural Support Programme Turbat and Chairman GPA attended the seminar. Gulab Jan, Chairman District Council, Gawadar was the chief guest of the seminar. Besides seminar, dates show was also organized. Around 10 exhibitors from different parts of Balochistan exhibited more than 50 kinds of dates, which include Bagam Jangi, Kaharba & Mozawati. Punjab Hillavi, Khudrawi, Zahidi, Shmran, shukkar, Dakki, Halimi etc and Ajwa.

During the seminar, the speakers emphasized on improvement of quality of dates production in Balochistan by using latest technology and development of processing plant in the region. They further suggested that there is a huge scope on value addition of dates. One grower/exporter in Balochistan is already developing dates syrup, dates jam and dates paste. This is the first time that such type of successful dates show and seminar was held in Gwadar.

The dates growers of the area particularly from Turbat and Panjgoor have been facing multiple technical problems due to lack of awareness. The Balochistan Dates Growers Association urged TDAP to make this event as a regular annual feature. They also suggested organizing awareness seminar in Turbat as well.

During the seminar, DG TDAP assured the growers/exporters of dates from Balochistan that TDAP will arrange their participation in international exhibitions and will send delegation of dates growers of the region to potential international markets for promotion of exports of dates .He briefed the participants about date show in Karachi and Expo Pakistan.

Balochistan produces 225000 tons of dates from an area of 42.3 thousand hectares and contributes 53 per cent to the total national output. Dates are second after apples in the area. The Makran Division is the largest date producer area in the country after Sukkur. In the province, the Kech district share is 59 per cent.

http://nation.com.pk/business/29-Jul...inar-in-gwadar


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s largest refinery to resume production this week*

KARACHI: Pakistan’s largest oil refinery, which had caught fire two years ago shortly after inauguration and had been staying closed since then, is set to resume production later this week.

The refinery, located at *Hub, Balochistan*, had caught fire just three months after its inauguration in 2015. Crude oil heater was said to be the cause of the fire.

Byco Secretary Majid Muqtadir said in the notification “new crude charge heater/ furnace…is much better in efficiency and equipped with modern safety and security controls.”

“Pre-commissioning and commissioning activities of the plant are in progress and utilities and offsite facilities have already been commissioned,” he said.

The refinery has been reconstructed at an estimated cost of around Rs2 billion, it was learnt. It will produce diesel, furnace oil, motor gasoline, jet fuel JP-1, kerosene oil and light diesel oil.

The addition would take oil production by the company to 155,000 barrels per day.

“The new refinery is an expansion of the existing facility of 35,000 barrels per day,” Byco Petroleum Vice President Commercial Asad Azhar Siddiqui told The Express Tribune.

“Byco would be meeting 40% of the total petroleum product demand that stands at 26 million tons per annum in Pakistan,” he said.

Siddiqui said his company had been supplying petroleum products to almost all the oil marketing companies, including state-owed Pakistan State Oil and private-run Shell Pakistan and Hascol.

The integrated company also operates an oil marketing company (OMC) with over 260 retail outlets across the country. At present, the OMC stands at the sixth or seventh position in the country.

“With the help of the largest refinery’s production, we may also become the fifth largest oil marketing company in the next 5-6 months,” he said.

The firm imports crude oil through the Single Point Mooring (SPM) facility, a floating jetty connected with storage tanks with a 15km-long pipeline, which allows ships to take and offload oil without coming to the shore.

The facility may help the company to win the market smoothly as ports are getting congested with increased demand, especially for oil due to low prices and smart recovery of the national economy.

Pakistan meets 75% of its oil needs through imports of crude and refined products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta - Taftaan Road (N-40) Up Gradation*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - Water and Power Development Authority *(WAPDA)* Chairman Lt Gen (r) Muzammil Hussain Thursday reviewed progress on water sector projects of WAPDA in Balochistan province.

During the briefing about the projects, he said that in view of water requirements in the province, WAPDA is making utmost efforts to initiate construction work on a number of dams in Balochistan in the shortest possible time, said a press release.

These projects include *Naulong Dam, Hingol Dam, Badinzai Dam, and Sukliji Dam*. While briefing the chairman, WAPDA Chief Engineer (West) said that Naulong Dam is ready for construction, financing of which is being negotiated with the Asian Development Bank through Economic Affairs Division, Government of Pakistan, whereas Hingol Dam, Badinzai Dam and Sukliji Dam are at planning stage and PC-II of the three projects had been sent to the Planning Commission through Ministry of Water and Power for approval.

The issue relating to handing over of Mirani Dam to the Government of Balochistan for its operation and maintenance was also discussed during the meeting. Mirani Dam was completed by WAPDA about 10 years ago.

WAPDA Chairman also visited Quetta Electric Supply Company (QESCO) and WAPDA Hospital Quetta.

During his visit to QESCO Headquarters, the Chairman was briefed by the QESCO Chief Engineer (Planning) about QESCO's performance, its power system, development schemes, and projects being implemented by the company for improvement of power distribution system across the province.

The chairman was also briefed that subsidy on agriculture tubewells in Balochistan was withdrawn in December 2016. Since then, the arrears payable by the agriculture tubewells consumers have swelled to Rs.31 billion, inflicting adverse impact on financial health of QESCO.

Later, during his visit to WADPA Hospital Quetta, the Chairman had a detailed round to observe the healthcare facilities being provided at the hospital to the employees of WAPDA and power sector entities including QESCO, National Transmission & Dispatch Company (NTDC) and power Generation Company (GENCO)-II.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman said that WAPDA is committed to providing latest treatment facilities to WAPDA and power sector employees through its own healthcare system which exists throughout the country.

Though WAPDA has already developed a good healthcare system, the incumbent Authority has decided to upgrade these facilities for benefit of the employees. In addition, WAPDA is also in the process to establish a medical college to further strengthen its healthcare system, he added.

It is worth mentioning here that WAPDA has a fully-fledged healthcare system in the length and breadth of the country. It comprises of 12 hospitals, 13 fortified dispensaries and 17 basic dispensaries to serve the employees of WAPDA and power sector companies.

A sum of Rs.3.61 billion was spent during the last fiscal year to provide treatment facilities to WAPDA and power sector employees through WAPDA healthcare system.


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) spent second day of Eid at Turbat and Gwadar in Balochistan. COAS also met family of Shaheed Major Jamal Sheran who embraced Shahadat in Hayatabad on 17 July, 2017. COAS also met local notables. 
Talking to troops, COAS said that performing our duties in far flung and difficult areas is our pride and we shall continue doing it with utmost commitment and resolve. 
COAS said that security and development of Balochistan is extremely important and Army shall extend full support to all state institutions in this regard. All development projects for Balochistan shall be completed InshAllah.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Residential College Zhob almost near to complete, students 1st batch taken in.


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA executive board approves projects for Balochistan*

http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/08...or-balochistan

ISLAMABAD: The Executive Board of the National Highway Authority approved award of work for construction of two sections of Yakmach-Kharan road in Balochistan during a meeting held at NHA head office today with Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar in the chair.

The 200 km long project is divided into four packages of which approval for the first two was earlier granted by the executive board and where the construction work is already in progress. The details for the two sections approved today are as follows;

Third package: It is 50 km long and was awarded to the M/s Sachal Engineering Works (Pvt) Ltd (the lowest evaluated bidder) at the bid price of Rs. 2.458 billion. This is 14.43% below the Engineer's estimate.

Fourth package: 48 km long and was awarded to the M/s Sachal Engineering Works (Pvt) Ltd (the lowest evaluated bidder) at the bid price of Rs. 2.495 billion. This is 10.42% below the Engineer's estimate.

Yakmach-Kharan road project is being executed under the Public Sector Development Program (PSDP). Its PC-1 was approved by the ECNEC at an amount of Rs 13.758 billion. PSDP allocation for year 2017-18 is Rs 3 billion.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman NHA said the development of infrastructure in Balochistan was among NHA's top priorities.

He said the construction of this road would immensely help the poor people of those areas through creation of employment opportunities and accelerated economic growth.

He also informed the meeting that Yakmach-Kharan Road, on completion, will also serve as a useful link with Nokudi-Mashkel-Panjgur road (90 km) whose inclusion in CPEC was already approved in principle and the formal approval was accepted in the upcoming meeting of the Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) later this year.

The Executive Board also approved the proposal for establishment of nine Emergency Response Centers (ERC) in Balochistan.

These centers would be established in Dhanasar, Mina Bazar, Kalat, Surab, Wad, Kararo, Nag, Wangu and Hoshab. The Chairman NHA informed the meeting that National Highway Authority would establish the response centers from its own resources and these would be equipped with various facilities including doctors, paramedics and ambulances to provide timely aid and care to those injured in road accidents along the national highways.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Prime Minister will inaugurate Kachhi Canal Project today, that will irrigate 72 thousand acres of land of district Dera Bugti,#Balochistan.*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Katchi Canal in #Balochistan inaugurated by the PM yesterday. This will help irrigate the vast barren lands.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Four new highways will be constructed in Balochistan under CPEC*
*







ISLAMABAD,(APP): Four new highways will be constructed in Balochistan under CPEC to link far-flung areas of the province with rest of the country.

According to Radio Pakistan, CPEC Joint Working Group on Transport Infrastructure has approved financial assistance for these highways.

Two of these projects will be initiated this year. The work on 210 kilometer Dera Ismail Khan Zhob Road will be started this year with the financial assistance of China.


Similarly, work on 110 kilometer Khuzdar-Baseema Road would also be initiated this year at a cost of twenty billion rupees. This highway will provide modern transport facilities to the people.

In addition, Zhob Kuchlagh Road is also an import component of the Western Route which would be the shortest road linking Islamabad to Quetta.


The land acquisition of the 305 kilometer four lane highway has also been initiated.

https://timesofislamabad.com/four-new-highways-will-constructed-balochistan-cpec/2017/09/25/
*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

10% investment in #CPEC Hub Power Plant will be used in environment protection. #Hub #Balochistan #Pakistan


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Gwadar city planning is shown in Beijing Exhibition Hall. It is prepared by COPHC that is running Port & free zone.*
*














=================================================================


Gwadar Intl Airport being developed at Gurandani construction will start this year and China has given $ 230 million for the project





*

*


==================================================================
*
Balochistan Planning or blue print of pilot area of free zone in Gwadar. Pilot area is in the port, and making good progress.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Breathtaking shot of Kozak Range in Chamman area of #Balochistan.*






Gwadar - #Ratodero Motorway M-8 under construction #Sindh #Balochistan #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Quetta Airport Expansion and Upgradation Project Underway Render and Pictures of the site *
*



































*

*Sibbi #Harnai Section is being restored after it was closed in 2006 Train operation on restored section will start early 2018 #Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*SSGCL to lay 567 km pipelines for gasification of 137 villages in Sindh, Balochistan*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Port Free Zone Under Construction and Render of the free zone *
*









*



*













TAZA Update 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

893 km RatoDero to Gawadar motorway *M-8* road marking near Khuzdar.


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC Approved Construction of Garuk Storage Dam, District Kharan, Balochistan at a total rationalised cost of Rs10.511 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: 
Zhob D I Khan Highway N-50 under construction .after completion western route Islamabad Quetta travelling time reduced to 8 hours


----------



## ghazi52

*Foreground: N-25 National Highway, Lak Pass Tunnel*. 
Background: Quetta Valley, Takatu Mountain (centre), Chiltan Mountain (left), Koh-e-Murdaar (right) 
(Photo: Ali Shah/Hydaspes' Lightbox)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Historic moment opening of the cannal , to fill large areas with water channel really Pakisatni TV should have given it prime coverage and effort of military



Amazing start






Impressive effort 






Great chance to create , forest stretch or farming land beside the cannal





Certainly possible to have farming communities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DG Cement factory Under Construction #Hub #Balochistan. Dera ghazi khan cement HUB will be the biggest plant in pakistan and 2nd largest in Asia with 9000 tons per day cement production. 85% completed and plant will be operational in March 2018. #DGCement #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan Education Project* is upgrading 25 schools from Middle to High and providing them with IT Labs. These schools are also provided with environment friendly source of electricity i.e. solar energy. 






Government Girls Middle School *Malak Katta, District Pishin* upgraded from Primary to Middle under Balochistan *Education Project*.BEP also constructed extra rooms, playground, space for group activities, ramp, missing facilities, repair and renovation of old building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firm to set up PV plant in Pakistan*

BEIJING - A Chinese power engineering company has signed an engineering, procurement and construction services contract for a 100 megawatt photovoltaic power project with a Pakistan-based energy company. According to Chinese media, the project signed between Power China Guizhou Engineering Corporation and Enertech last week marked the first photovoltaic power facility in Quetta. It is the first phase of a 7 MW photovoltaic power project in Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Public Hearing of Environmental and social impacts Assessment of 300 Megawatts coal Power plant at Karat, Gwadar


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub fishermen to get floating jetty*

KARACHI: China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC), a project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and the Coastal Development and Fisheries Department of Balochistan have signed a memorandum of understating to build a floating jetty for the fishermen of Hub, Lasbela district.

According to a press release on Thursday, the floating jetty will be the first of its kind in the province. It will be the country’s first floating jetty that will be financed by the private sector.

The floating jetty, part of the CPHGC’s corporate social responsibility initiatives, will be constructed at Allana Goth, Mouza Kund, Lasbella. It will facilitate hundreds of fishermen of the area for whom fishing is the only source of income, it said.

*Published in Dawn, January 26th, 2018*


----------



## ghazi52

*HUBCO Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Development Authority Hospital is the first hospital that has initiated surgeries in Gwadar.


























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Development in Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

University of Turbat Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BALOCHISTAN | HUBCO Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*
Updates 11/2/2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Students of Universities of Pishin, Lasbela and Harnai in Balochistan at a cultural event in Pasni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan government declares Bostan Industrial Estate an economic zone*

QUETTA: The Balochistan government has declared Bostan Industrial Estate an economic zone in a bid to attract investment under the ambit of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The decision was taken during a high-level meeting presided over by Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Quddus Bizenjo at the CM Secretariat.

Home Minister Sarfraz Ahmed Bugti, Chief Secretary Aurangzeb Haq, Additional Chief Secretary Planning and Development, Nasibullah Bazai, Finance Secretary Qamar Masood, Quetta Commissioner Amjad Ali Khan, Director General Industry Department Saira Ata and others were in attendance.
The chief minister directed the officials concerned to ensure basic infrastructure and all other required facilities at the economic zone to facilitate investors and industrialists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The decision to give BIE the status of an economic zone was taken in a high level meeting chaired by Balochistan Chief Minister Mir Abdul Quddus Bizenjo.

Officials concerned were directed to extend basic infrastructure and other required facilities to investors and industrialists on emergency basis in the economic zone.

The meeting was informed that the BIE —established on 1,000 acres of land — would soon have basic infrastructure completed on 200 acres. This would include levelling of land, construction of roads, and supply of water and electricity. These facilities would also be provided on remaining 800 acres.

It was further decided that work would also be completed on the other proposed economic zones soon.

Mr Bizenjo said Balochistan would take the benefit of industrial development when local raw materials would be utilised in the industries and jobs will be available for local people.








*200 Acres have been developed*

*Connectivity*


*Airport 23KM (Quetta)*
*Seaport 713KM (Karachi) & 976KM (Gwadar)*
*Dry Port (Quetta) 32KM*
*Highway (N-50) 0KM*


----------



## ghazi52

*Zhob-Mughal Kot section N-50.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Under-construction Veterinary and Animal Sciences building of Lasbela University of Agriculture Water and Marine Sciences LUAWMS, Uthal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Under-construction Veterinary and Animal Sciences building of Lasbela University of Agriculture Water and Marine Sciences LUAWMS, Uthal.*




I like the architectural design ... Simplicity and good color choices.


----------



## ghazi52

*Awaran* , Balochistan 5 March 2018

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Awaran. COAS inaugurated work for Turbat- Bulaeda Road and earth breaking for construction of *Cadet College Awaran(CCA) *at Jhao. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Western Route: 1127 Km Highway Road Network near completion by National Highway Authority NHA


----------



## ghazi52

The CIHC Pak Power Company has submitted to Nepra the petition of *coal-based power plant of 300 MW at Gwadar port *seeking a levelised tariff of Rs 8.9 per unit for 30 years. The internal rate of return (IRR) of the project will be 17 percent.

Nepra has been asked for the two-part tariff consisting Rs 9.57 per unit for first 12.5 years and Rs 8.49 per unit for the period from 12.5 years to 30 years. The fuel consumption of the plant will be based on the thermal efficiency of 37 percent and the coal of South Africa will be used for the power generation.

The project will be completed in 30 months at the cost of $542.32 million that include engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) cost of $369.88 million, interest during cost (IDC) of $32.90 million, expenditure in the heads of withholding tax, sales tax and custom duty valuing $40.11 million, non-EPC cost of $10.64million, project development costs of $21.03 million, company and sponsor cost of $26.84 million, insurance during construction $3.70 million, O & M mobilisation $6.49 million, non-reimbursable fuel and start-up cost prior to synchronisation $3.44 million, SINOSURE fee during construction $9.21 million, and financing fee and charges of $13.12 million.

Currently the whole *Gwadar *depends upon the 70 MW of electricity being imported from Iran. Of this, 14 MW is being provided to Gwadar port alone while the rest of 56 MW is being utilised by Makran Coastal areas. The project will be constructed on built, own, operate (BOO) basis based on imported coal.

The most shocking part of the petition is that debt payments, all taxes that include income tax, withholding tax, corporate tax, payments to workers welfare fund, Zakat deduction on dividends, Balochistan government taxes will be treated as pass-through items apart from the imported coal cost that is projects to be at $102 per metric ton. About 207 acres of land will be acquired for the project at the price of $5 million and government of Balochistan has started the process for the acquisition of land.


----------



## ghazi52

*1320 MW Hub Coal Power Plant 
*
Spiral water wall for boiler unit 1 being installed. 
The water wall for boiler are vertical at top and spiral at bottom. 
All the boiler parts are also supplied by GE.


----------



## ghazi52

*French agency likely to help install solar tube wells*

ISLAMABAD: French Development Agency (AFD) would consider providing assistance to Pakistan in installing solar-powered tube wells in Balochistan and establishing a renewable energy institute under its development programme for the current calendar year, said the French envoy.

Meeting Federal Minister for Power Division Sardar Awais Ahmed Khan Leghari on Monday, Ambassador Marc Barety praised efforts of Pakistan’s government for bringing about improvement in the power sector.


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Medical College Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Western Route:210 Km D.I.Khan Zhob Highway N-50 under construction in District Sherani Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's longest 892 Km RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 near completion in Wangu Hills near Khuzdar *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's longest 892 Km* RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 *near completion in *Wangu Hills near Khuzdar . Balochistan.*


















*DI Khan -- Zhob Highway (N-50) *under construction section Zhob-Mughalkot*. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sibbi Junction Railway Rehabilitation.*


----------



## ghazi52

*892 Km Ratodero Gwadar Motorway 
M-8 .*Local transport on way from Khuzdar Balochistan to Larkana Sindh.It reduced from 900 km to 292 km between Balochistan and Sindh.It will be converted 4 lanes as traffic volume increase..


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Road Network 12131 Km in Pakistan*
Balochistan has 4565 Km (38 percent) share
NHA Road Project in Balochistan...


----------



## ghazi52

*The Main transformers and its accessories for both Unit 1 and Unit 2 have arrived the plant site of 1320 MW Hub Coal Power Plant.It will be operational in Dec 2018*


----------



## ghazi52

*Free kidney treatment facility opens in *Quetta

A modern public health facility was inaugurated here on Wednesday which will provide free treatment to those suffering from various kidney diseases.

The project jointly delivered by the provincial health department, the Balochistan Institute of Nephro-Urology and the UN refugee agency (UNHCR) will cater for the needs of over 14,000 Pakistanis and Afghan refugees with renal diseases every year


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Road Network 12131 Km in Pakistan
*Balochistan has 4565 Km (38 percent) share*
*NHA Road Project in Balochistan*






*DG Khan Cement Company DGKCC Plant Under Construction in Hub Balochistan*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*UAE company all set to invest in water sector*

QUETTA: International Climate Global Trading Company (ICGTC) Chief Executive Officer Maxim Lavrov on Thursday expressed willingness to invest in the dilapidated water sector of the province.

The ICGTC CEO showed his interest during a meeting with Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Quddus Bizenjo at the CM House on Thursday.

*NHA to establish 14 emergency response centres*

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) has finalised a plan to establish 14 Emergency Response Centres (ERCs) in* Balochistan* and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa at suitable places side by side national highways.

These centres would be equipped with various facilities, including doctors, paramedics and ambulances, for provision of timely aid and care to those injured in road accidents on the national highways, said a document of the Ministry of Communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HUBCO Coal Power Plant ...1320 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*653 Km MAKRAN COASTAL HIGHWAY N-10 for Gwadar Port*


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan first ever astro turf cricket stadium built by FC Balochistan for people of Chaman.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:View of N-85 Running from town of Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag and Basima in Balochistan province, it then connects to M8 motorway. Its total length is 487 km.*


----------



## ghazi52

*New coal power plant connected to national grid*

ISLAMABAD: A 1,320-megawatt coal-fired power plant of China Power Hub Generation Company Private Limited (CPHGC), being constructed in Hub, Balochistan, has been connected to the national grid, achieving back energy from its 500-kilovolt gas-insulated switchgear.

With this breakthrough, CPHGC has entered into the commissioning phase which will lead to synchronisation of its first unit with the national grid in December 2018, says a statement issued on Monday. The process of back-feeding was completed after a series of key steps such as line connection, site acceptance tests, high pressure test, injection test and inter-tripping test. “The whole operation was completed safely and all parameters of the relevant grid equipment were found within normal limits,” it said.


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA: New waste management vehicles and equipment arrive in Quetta .


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta International Airport Upgraded


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Work on Naulong Dam to commence within two months’*

The Senate’s Standing Committee on Water Resources on Friday informed that work on the Naulong Dam in district Jhal Magsi, Balochistan, will commence within two months.

An official of the Ministry of Water Resources and Balochistan Irrigation Department has given assurance to the committee that work on the project will be started within the next 45 days after completion of the procedural process.

The committee was informed that the feasibility study and detailed design of the project have also been completed.

According to the irrigation department, the total cost of the projects is about Rs 23 billion and it will be completed within three years after the start of work.

The committee was informed that the dam had the capacity to store about 242,163 acre-feet of water. The dam would also generate about 4.4MW electricity.

The official of the irrigation department informed the committee that the Asian Development Bank is ready to finance the project. The committee was presided over by Senator Shamim Afridi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

Major portion of Development in Balochistan should be focused in the following Districts :

1. Turbat (Kech)
2. Panjgur
3. Kharan
4. Awaran
5. Nushki

BLA recruits nearly 90% of its personnel from these districts. RAW is most active in these particular districts. Almost 80% of the ambushes and attacks on FC & Army took place in Turbat, Panjgur, Washuk & Kharan districts of Southern Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Naulong dam in Balochistan*


LAHORE: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has agreed to provide Rs26.6 billion for the construction of the much-delayed *Naulong dam in Balochistan* after the provincial government agreed to issue an NOC next week allowing the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to execute it.

“ADB has agreed to fund the project, as it has included it in its business plan,” a spokesman for the bank told Dawn on Saturday while confirming the development.

“The bank is of the view that the provincial government doesn’t have the capacity to execute the project in a professional manner. And if Wapda executes this, it is ready to fund it,” the Wapda official said.

After this development, the Naulong dam project is no more in the funding ambit of the federal government’s Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), a senior official in Wapda told Dawn requesting anonymity.

Located on Mula River--about 30 km from Gandava Town in Balochistan Jhal Magsi district, the 4.4-megawatt Naulong project was planned to be launched in 2009 with completion in 2012. However, the project—a zoned earth fill dam with 186 feet height and gross and live storage capacity of 242,163 and 199,956 acres feet—remained stuck for about nine years and became a shuttlecock between the Planning Commission and the provincial government on various issues related to funding, capacity, execution etc. Wapda, which was too engaged in the process, was also directed in the past to explore financing avenues for the project. However, the international donors, especially the ADB didn’t agree to fund the project if it executed by the Balochistan government.

He said after the Balochistan government’s failure in securing funds from the donors for the project, the federal government finally agreed to fund the project under PSDP. However, it, too, failed to allocate adequate funds in this regard. And finally, the government started pushing Balochistan government to withdraw from executing the project, paving the way for securing funds from the ADB.

The Wapda management one and half years back took up the issue with the government besides engaging the ADB in the process which sought a couple of more studies required before execution of the project.

“Since the detailed design and feasibility study are already completed, Wapda got two more studies carried out according to guidelines of the ADB.

The official said Wapda would also contribute some money in the form of equity in the project’s funding.


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> *Naulong dam in Balochistan*
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has agreed to provide Rs26.6 billion for the construction of the much-delayed *Naulong dam in Balochistan* after the provincial government agreed to issue an NOC next week allowing the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to execute it.
> 
> “ADB has agreed to fund the project, as it has included it in its business plan,” a spokesman for the bank told Dawn on Saturday while confirming the development.
> 
> “The bank is of the view that the provincial government doesn’t have the capacity to execute the project in a professional manner. And if Wapda executes this, it is ready to fund it,” the Wapda official said.
> 
> After this development, the Naulong dam project is no more in the funding ambit of the federal government’s Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), a senior official in Wapda told Dawn requesting anonymity.
> 
> Located on Mula River--about 30 km from Gandava Town in Balochistan Jhal Magsi district, the 4.4-megawatt Naulong project was planned to be launched in 2009 with completion in 2012. However, the project—a zoned earth fill dam with 186 feet height and gross and live storage capacity of 242,163 and 199,956 acres feet—remained stuck for about nine years and became a shuttlecock between the Planning Commission and the provincial government on various issues related to funding, capacity, execution etc. Wapda, which was too engaged in the process, was also directed in the past to explore financing avenues for the project. However, the international donors, especially the ADB didn’t agree to fund the project if it executed by the Balochistan government.
> 
> He said after the Balochistan government’s failure in securing funds from the donors for the project, the federal government finally agreed to fund the project under PSDP. However, it, too, failed to allocate adequate funds in this regard. And finally, the government started pushing Balochistan government to withdraw from executing the project, paving the way for securing funds from the ADB.
> 
> The Wapda management one and half years back took up the issue with the government besides engaging the ADB in the process which sought a couple of more studies required before execution of the project.
> 
> “Since the detailed design and feasibility study are already completed, Wapda got two more studies carried out according to guidelines of the ADB.
> 
> The official said Wapda would also contribute some money in the form of equity in the project’s funding.



Its good to see this development about Jhal Magsi district

Within Balochistan, development should be focused on Southern Balochistan specifically in the districts of Turbat, Panjgur, Kharan, Awaran, Washuk.... These are the districts from where the BLA BLF recuits 80% it its misguided rebbels, just because of the reason that locals have no source of income / employment. Due to unemployment, poverty, they are soft targets for RAW sponsored BLA BLF. 

Jhal Magsi, Naseerabad & Jaffarabad are the areas where BLA BLF has almost no activities and they have tribal system consist of sindhi speaking & seraiki speaking sardars who are generally Pro Pakistan sardars, like Jamalis, Magsi, Rind etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPHGC Plant Connected to the National Grid*

The 1320 MW coal-fired power plant of the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Ltd, being constructed in Hub, Balochistan, achieved a major milestone last month when it interconnected with Pakistan’s National Grid, subsequently achieving back energization of its 500KV GIS from Jamshoro side of the transmission lines.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *A soil fertility atlas has been released for Balochistan under the joint efforts by Pakistan’s food ministry, the UN and the USAID to help the farmers improve economic opportunities through use of technology.

The atlas provides a comprehensive account of soil types and their current fertility status, native best management practices, and fertilizer use trends to support farmers and fertilizer producers understand best soil management practices for increased crop productivity.

In her welcome address, FAO Representative in Pakistan Minà Dowlatshahi said: “The Atlas is an important addition to the series of Soil Fertility Atlases which will be instrumental in addressing the lack of data in managing soil fertility in Pakistan. Soil maps based on agro-ecological zones have been made part of the Balochistan atlas. There is a need for raising awareness and increasing knowledge of farmers in addition to engaging with public and private sector to ensure sustainable agriculture development in Pakistan.”

Speaking at the launch event, USAID Deputy Mission Director Clay Epperson stated, “Going forward, the success of Pakistan’s agricultural sector will depend on the health and quality of Pakistan’s soils. Just as the soil gives to us, we must give to the soil.”

Speaking at the event, USDA’s Agricultural Counselor Casey Bean from the US Embassy Pakistan congratulated the partners working on this project, highlighting that “the project will promote the 4Rs of nutrient management, the right nutrient in the right amount at the right time with the right placement.”

This event marked the conclusion of the Soil Fertility Management for Sustainable Intensification project with soil atlases published in Punjab, Sindh and Baluchistan provinces and a publication date of December 21 for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

*Contract signed for Rs759m broadband coverage project*

Published: December 12, 2018







ISLAMABAD: The Universal Service Fund (USF) and Ufone on Tuesday signed contract for a project worth Rs759 million for seamless broadband coverage on the Makran Coastal Highway.

USF Chief Executive Officer Rizwan Mustafa Mir and Ufone CEO Rashid Khan inked the contract. Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) Chairman Muhammad Naveed inaugurated the project called “Seamless Broadband Coverage from *Hub to Jiwani: Makran Coastal Highway” *worth Rs 759 million.

In order to execute the project, 58 base transceiver stations (BTS) – commonly called mobile phone towers – will be installed in a time frame of 18 months. To extend its scope, all major motorways and highways will be provided seamless connectivity in the future.

Speaking on the occasion, the PTA chairman stated that with constant dedication and devotion, yet another milestone had been achieved. The event marked one of the greatest landmarks achieved in the field of telecom in Pakistan and would go a long way in taking the development work being done by the information technology ministry to the greater level, he said.

With such projects, he pointed out, the IT ministry, through the USF, would continue to work towards achieving broadband penetration across the country in order to facilitate people in rural areas. In addition to the broadband infrastructure, he expected the USF to launch new e-services and m-services to facilitate the adoption of digital technology by the people of Pakistan.

The USF CEO, while giving an introduction of the project, told the audience that it was the first scheme under the Next Generation Broadband for Sustainable Development programme with focus on broadband coverage in order to allow seamless operations.


----------



## ghazi52

The best facilities have been provided on Tạftạn at Pak Iran border for visitors.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta *safe city project approved*

Balochistan Minister for Information Technology Sardar Abdul Rehman Khetran informed the Balochistan Assembly on Thursday that the provincial government had approved the Quetta Safe City Project (QSCP) that would cost Rs2.28 billion.

Speaking on a resolution jointly moved by opposition members Nasarullah Zerey, Sham Lal and Shahina Bibi, he said safe city projects for Gwadar and all divisional and district headquarters of the province would also be launched soon.

He said the QSCP was pending for long, adding work on the project would start soon.

Though Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani was present in the house, Mr Khetran took the floor and informed the house about the government’s plan for the QSCP.

He said the government would soon establish an IT village in Quetta for which Rs 500 million had been allocated, adding that land for the purpose would be provided soon. In the IT village, he said, educated youths would be provided technical training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khazeena dam to be ready in 2020 *

ISLAMABAD: Khazeena Dam, being constructed at a cost of Rs 288.68 million, is scheduled to be completed by April 24, 2020 as per the approved PC-1 of the project, an official of the Water Division told APP on Wednesday. He said the Khazeena dam was being constructed on the Loe Lahara River of Solan Dargi, Musakhel district with storage capacity of 4,000 acre feet. The primary objective of the dam was to provide water to irrigate cultivable command area of 4,800 acres, besides flood protection of the downstream area and ensuring water supply to lower riparian areas nearby Musakhel town, he said, adding the government of Balochistan had awarded a tender for a 10-kilometre road from Musakhel town to* Khazeena Dam.* The site had been selected by field staff of the Irrigation Department, Government of Balochistan, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*About 213 km Khuzdar-Shahdadkot Section of Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway ( M-8) is nearly completed and would likely to become fully functional in April 2019.*

An official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Sunday that 188 Km of the section has been accomplished and already open for traffic and people of Baluchistan and Sindh are benefiting by transportation of vegetables and by generating other business. He said that only 5 km of Khori-Wangu Package is under construction.

In this five kilometer portion, the remaining work would be completed within three months, the official said.

He said that reason of delay was non availability of funds. As soon as the payment is released to the contractor, the 5 km portion will also be completed and opened for traffic, he said.

The Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway is divided into two sections; the first from Gwadar to Khuzdar and the second from Khuzdar to Ratodero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan Govt, ADB sign $107 Million agreement to improve irrigation infrastructure and water resource management
*
January 6, 2019






Balochistan Additional Chief Secretary for P&D Sajjad Ahmed Bhutta and ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang sign agreement in Quetta. 
*
QUETTA * : The Balochistan government and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Saturday signed a $107 million project *to improve irrigation infrastructure and water resource management* in the province.

Balochistan Additional Chief Secretary for Planning and Development Sajjad Ahmed Bhutta and ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang inked the accord.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan and provincial ministers Nawabzada Tariq Magsi and Zahoor Ahmed Buledi were present.

“Agriculture remains the backbone of Balochistan’s economy,” said Yang. “This project will introduce efficient water usage system and help farmers improve productivity and farm income.”

Buledi said the agreement was part of the provincial government’s long-term plan to counter droughts in the province.
Moreover, in his tweet, the minister said, “Five districts, including Khuzdar, Kalat, Sikandrabad, Zhob and Sherani, will get benefits. Sara Thoi Dam will be built under this project. This initiative will irrigate 50,000 acres land.”

The Balochistan Water Resources Development Sector Project would focus on improving irrigation infrastructure and water resource management in Zhob and Mula river basins. The two rivers irrigate vast areas of farmland in Balochistan.

Salient features of the project are; building watershed protection, dam and command area able to hold 36 million cubic metres of water; 276 kilometres of irrigation channels and drainage canals; and facilities that will make it easier for people, especially women, to access water for domestic use.

In total, about 16,592 hectares (ha) of land will be added or improved for irrigation.

The project will protect watersheds through extensive land and water conservation efforts, including planting trees on 4,145 ha of barren land to combat soil erosion.

Its output includes pilot testing of technologies like solar-powered drip irrigation systems on 130 ha of agricultural land, improving crop yields and water usage on 160 fruit and vegetable farms, and demonstrating high-value agriculture development.

“The project will also establish a water resources information system that will use high-level technology such as satellite and remote sensing to conduct river basin modelling and identify degraded land for rehabilitation,” said Yang.

The ADB will also administer two grants for the project, including $3 million from the Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction and $2 million from the High-Level Technology Fund.

In addition, a $2 million technical assistance will help Balochistan’s provincial government improve its institutional capacity to address the risks and potential impact of climate change in the agriculture sector, as well as build a climate-resilient and sustainable water resources management mechanism in the province.

Agriculture accounts for almost two-third of Balochistan’s economic output and employs 60 percent of the province’s 13 million population, but frequent drought and poor water management has put the industry, and those who rely on it, at risk. Poverty rate in the province is almost double the national average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*QUETTA * : The Balochistan government and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Saturday signed a $107 million project *to improve irrigation infrastructure and water resource management* in the province.

Balochistan Additional Chief Secretary for Planning and Development Sajjad Ahmed Bhutta and ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang inked the accord.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan and provincial ministers Nawabzada Tariq Magsi and Zahoor Ahmed Buledi were present.

“Agriculture remains the backbone of Balochistan’s economy,” said Yang. “This project will introduce efficient water usage system and help farmers improve productivity and farm income.”

Buledi said the agreement was part of the provincial government’s long-term plan to counter droughts in the province.
Moreover, in his tweet, the minister said, “Five districts, including Khuzdar, Kalat, Sikandrabad, Zhob and Sherani, will get benefits. Sara Thoi Dam will be built under this project. This initiative will irrigate 50,000 acres land.”

The Balochistan Water Resources Development Sector Project would focus on improving irrigation infrastructure and water resource management in Zhob and Mula river basins. The two rivers irrigate vast areas of farmland in Balochistan.

Salient features of the project are; building watershed protection, dam and command area able to hold 36 million cubic metres of water; 276 kilometres of irrigation channels and drainage canals; and facilities that will make it easier for people, especially women, to access water for domestic use.

In total, about 16,592 hectares (ha) of land will be added or improved for irrigation.

The project will protect watersheds through extensive land and water conservation efforts, including planting trees on 4,145 ha of barren land to combat soil erosion.

Its output includes pilot testing of technologies like solar-powered drip irrigation systems on 130 ha of agricultural land, improving crop yields and water usage on 160 fruit and vegetable farms, and demonstrating high-value agriculture development.

The ADB will also administer two grants for the project, including $3 million from the Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction and $2 million from the High-Level Technology Fund.

In addition, a $2 million technical assistance will help Balochistan’s provincial government improve its institutional capacity to address the risks and potential impact of climate change in the agriculture sector, as well as build a climate-resilient and sustainable water resources management mechanism in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

construction of Dalbandin-Chaghi road







and leveling of ground for afforestation at *Pezoi *continues.
*afforestation meaning*: the action of planting trees on an area of land in order to make a forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub plant
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Afforestation campaign in full swing at Pizoi, Pak Army gears up construction of drains and ponds to bring greenery to Chaghi Balochistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Govt. of Balochistan has allocated 500 acres of land free of cost for University College Dera Murad Jamali.
Construction of boundary wall of College at new location started on 10th Jan. With financial assistance from HEC, University will be completed within 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

London

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ideal project for Baluchistan is a artificial Fresh Water Lake filled from Water from Sea (Desalination) 
so that by time population grows , their is a large fresh water Lake present for people's water needs


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first organic cotton bale harvested in Balochistan*






Pakistan’s first organic cotton Balochistan

QUETTA: Balochistan has produced Pakistan’s first organic cotton bale, while the ceremony for its certification was held at Kot Sabzal, ARY News reported Thursday.

According to World Wildlife Fund (WWF), the harvesting of the cotton bale was made possible due to cooperation of Balochistan’s Department of Agriculture.

Balochistan’s Minister for Agriculture Engineer Zamrak Khan said the provincial government was committed to promoting organic agriculture throughout the province. He added the government was paying special attention to Balochistan.

He further said that Balochistan would be developing an organic agriculture policy soon.

It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan is the fifth largest producer of cotton in the world and the third largest exporter of raw cotton.

WWF-Pakistan Director General Hamad Naqi Khan said, “We have made a major breakthrough in the cotton sector of the country that will benefit stakeholders and the overall economy of Pakistan.”

In his remarks, Secretary Agriculture Balochistan Khaleeq Nazar Kiyani appreciated the efforts of WWF-Pakistan and the Agriculture Extension team.

“The certification is a step towards a more sustainable Pakistan. Production of organic cotton will propel the cotton sector into a new direction,” he said.

Later, a consultative workshop was conducted in which representatives from ginners, spinners, textiles, brokers and brands participated and presented their concerns regarding development of a tenable supply chain of organic cotton in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction 61-KM long inter-provincial Zhob-Mir Ali Khel Road that will connect Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

An aerial view of CPHGC 1,320MW Coal-fired Power Plant, #Hub,#Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Floating Fishermen Jetty* A CSR Project of CPHGC Inaugurated.Handed over to the people of *Allana Goth*
Floating Fishermen Jetty, a CSR initiative of the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Ltd was handed over to the people of Allana Goth at a ceremony in the presence of media and local dignitaries.


----------



## Chishty4

CPHGC 1320 MW coal power plant.
China Power Hub Generation Company Private Limited 

#CPEC #CPIH #Hub #Balochistan #China #Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Zhob-Mir Ali Khel Road that will connect Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mother of UAE’ orders deployment of field hospital*

The wife of the founder of United Arab Emirates (UAE) Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan has ordered deployment of a field hospital in Balochistan for the medical treatment of women and children.

Sheikha Fatima bint Mubarak, commonly known as ‘Mother of the UAE’ has directed setting up hospital and mobile clinics in the villages of Balochistan, which will work under a one-year operational plan, Emirates News Agency (WAM) said on Friday.

Under the supervision of an Emirati-Pakistani volunteer medical team headed by the Emirati cardiac surgeon Dr Adel Al Shameri, the hospital will work in coordination with UAE embassy in Pakistan and the government and non-profit organisations.


----------



## ghazi52

*Cabinet to decide on Rs200m grant to Balochistan*

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet on Tuesday allowed the submission of proposal to the federal cabinet for approval of Rs200.075 million supplementary grant to the government of Balochistan under the ‘Pur aman Balochistan Policy’.

Finance Minister Asad Umar chaired meeting of the ECC. The ECC in consideration of request by Finance Division allowed submission of proposal to the federal cabinet for approval of Rs 200.075 million supplementary grants to govt of Baluchistan under the “Pur aman Baluchistan Policy”. Launched in August 2015, the Policy stipulated provision of funds on equal basis by the Federal and Provincial Governments for encouraging misled individuals (Ferraries) to give up militancy and play active role for development and prosperity of the Balochistan Province.


----------



## ghazi52

Yao Jing Ambassador Chinese Embassy Islamabad, with his brotherly efforts to provide a better health facilities for the deserving people of Quetta-Balochistan, initiated to provide medical Equipments & Machinery in SANDEMAN PROVINCIAL HOSPITAL Quetta-Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to Install 26 LPG Plants in Balochistan Worth Rs. 48 Billion*








The federal government has released Rs. 48 billion to establish 26 LPG air-mix plants in Balochistan to meet the gas demand in the province.

Minister for Petroleum Ghulam Sarwar announced this while addressing a Senate session on Friday.

Mr. Ghulam Sarwar informed the upper house that there is no unannounced gas load-shedding in any part of the country.

He said the government was determined to eliminate system constraints so that the issue of low gas pressure can be resolved.

The minister told Senators that the Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited (SNGPL) had started injecting RLNG which helped reduce the demand and supply gap of natural gas in the country.

Petroleum minister highlighted the measures his ministry was taking to mitigate gas theft across the country.

It should be mentioned here that the recent gas crisis in the country caused industries in Sindh and Punjab to close down several times in the last couple of months.

Prime Minister Imran Khan had ordered an inquiry into the matter, and the MDs of SNGPL and SSGCL were removed on the recommendations of the inquiry report.

The government had to import Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) from Qatar to meet the rising demand in the winter season


----------



## ghazi52

The Balochistan government and Chinese company CMEC agreed to build new schools in Gwadar and Ziarat using prefabrication technology under a public-private partnership programme.

The agreement was reached on Tuesday between the provincial government and the Chinese company after a meeting between Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani and CMEC General Manager Li Kan.

During the meeting, the Chinese company’s leader briefed Mr Alyani on his company’s projects and said that his company had expertise in constructing homes and buildings through prefabrication technology in a short period of time besides having experience in agriculture production through minimum use of water.

“Because of shortage of water, Balochistan can shift its agriculture sector to modern technology and the CMEC is ready to help the Balochistan government in this sector under the private-public partnership programme,” the Chinese company’s GM said.

Later, Mr Alyani and Mr Li Kan agreed to use prefab technology initially for building new schools in Gwadar and Ziarat.

The chief minister said that the Balochistan government would provide land for cultivation of vegetables and cotton plants in Lasbela university.

The Chinese company’s general manager agreed to train students of the Lasbela University in modern agriculture techniques besides awarding them scholarships for higher studies in China.


----------



## ghazi52

The decision was taken by Cabinet Committee on CPEC, on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar.

In order to address the issues of under development and deprivation in Balochistan, the cabinet committee decided to initiate work on western route projects on a priority basis. The federal government would perform the ground-breaking ceremony of one western route road project this month, announced the minister. He did not disclose the name of the project.

The minister also announced that the groundbreaking ceremony of New Gwadar International Airport will finally be performed this month. The project that faces over a two-year delay will be completed with Chinese grant.


----------



## ghazi52

*10 LPG air-mix plants to be set up in Balochistan*
March 19, 2019






SSGC is in the process of floating tenders to set up 10 liquefied petroleum gas air-mix plants.— AFP/File

ISLAMABAD: Sui Southern Gas Company Ltd (SSGC) is in the process of floating tenders to set up 10 liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) air-mix plants in selected areas of Balochistan to facilitate consumers where natural gas supply does not exist.

As per the instructions of SSGC Board, the process of setting up the first lot of 10 LPG air-mix plant is in progress, Currently, the tendering process through open competitive bidding for the plants is in progress, an official source privy to the petroleum sector developments told APP.

In first phase, he said, as many as 10 sites in different localities of the province including in Uthal, Kharan, Khuzdar, Washuk, Killi Khanozai, Loralai, Killa Saifullah, Zhob, Kech (Turbat) and Muslim Bagh had been identified at the state land and handed over to the company for the purpose.

While in second and third phase, the company would install 23 more plants in selected areas after seeing its financial position and analysing actual data and results of the ten LPG units, he added.

Answering a question, the official said, the SSGC had got five licences from Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority to construct the LPG plants in Uthal, Kharan, Khuzdar, Muslim Bagh and Turbat, while it was actively pursuing for issuance of construction licences for the remaining locations.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran performs ground breaking of Quetta-Zhob Road, Balochistan Health Complex*


QUETTA: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday performed ground breaking of joint venture of Pakistan Army and Govt of Balochistan mega projects including state of the art Cardiac Centre and Quetta - Zhob Road (N-50 Motorway).

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Chief Minister Balochistan Mir Jam Kamal accompanied PM during earth breaking ceremony.

Pakistan Army in collaboration with Government of Balochistan has planned construction of a state of art Balochistan Health Complex at Quetta as part of Khushal Balochistan Programme for providing best medical facility for local population under UPAP projects sponsored by United Arab Emirates.

The cardiac hospital will house latest medical facilities including state of the art operation theatres, Echo and nuclear Cardio facilities.

To make the facility environment friendly Biomedical Workshop and Waste Management Plant will also be constructed.

Road Quetta- Zhob (N-50 motorway ) will link Quetta with Zhob passing through Kuchlak, Muslim Bagh and Qilla Saifullah reducing travelling time between Quetta and Dera Ismail Khan from 12 hours to 4 hours and uplifting socio- economic activity for local population particularly local businesses by providing access to minerals and mines and direct access to main markets.

The road will also facilitate speedy transportation of goods from KP to sea port of Karachi.

N-50 being primary sub regional corridor running parallel to the western border connecting Afghanistan and Iran with Pakistan and vital connectivity of CPEC western alignment leading to Gawadar Port .


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan has expressed the confidence that development of Western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor will enhance connectivity and help in developing the deprived regions of Balochistan.

He was addressing a ceremony after performing ground breaking of Balochistan Health Complex and Quetta-Zhob Dual Carriageway in Quetta today (Friday).

The Prime Minister said the carriageway will connect Balochistan not only with different parts of the country but also the region.

He said this project will prove to be a game changer for the entire region.

Imran Khan said government is also planning to lay down Quetta-Taftan rail track to enhance connectivity with Iran.

About the Health complex, Prime Minister said federal government with the cooperation of provincial government and Pakistan Army will also establish a cancer hospital in Quetta which will turn this facility into a health city.

He appreciated the Army Chief Qamar Javed Bajwa for using his connections with the UAE government to set up the health complex.


----------



## ghazi52

PM At Gawadar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## prop558

*POOREST AREAS / LOWEST HDI :*

Infrastructure of schools and colleges are badly needed in the districts of Panjgur Washuk Kharan Awaran and Chagai of Balochistan, with the addition of 100 bed hospital in each districts mentioned above. Such infrastructure should includes following necessities :

1. One hospital of 100 bed each with ambulances.
2. Three Boys Degree colleges each.
3. Two Girls Degree colleges each (with stipend).
4. Two vocational training centres each.
5. Five petrol pumps each.
6. Improving or re-carpeting the road infrastructure.
7. Provide free equipments, to the each household, with record can be maintained by DC office or NADRA office, to make sure that the one household has benefited from one time only. Equipments are such as :

a) Solar Panels.
b) Solar Lights.
b) Sewing Machines, Washing Machines.
c) Fans & Refrigerators.
d) Laptops.
e) Safe Gas Cylinders.


*NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :
*
While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous PML-N Government established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved. 

In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :

1. APS&C Campus
2. Cadet College
3. CMH of B class
4. Five Vocational training centres
5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed
6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines
7. Road carpeting inside city.
8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Balochistan University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) is a public university located in *Khuzdar, Balochistan,*
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ormara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prop558

Any development update from Turbat, the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan ?

*NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*

While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous PML-N Government established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved. 

In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :

1. APS&C Campus
2. Cadet College
3. CMH of B class
4. Five Vocational training centres
5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed
6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines
7. Road carpeting inside city.
8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan-led govt approves land acquisition cost for Kuchlak-Zhob road*

The government approved on Thursday the land acquisition cost for the Kuchlak-Zhob road section of N-50 (305 km) and decided that expenses would be met from savings in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and no new allocation would be required.

The go-ahead was given in a meeting of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec), chaired by Finance Minister Asad Umar.

During the meeting, projects related to communications and power sectors were approved. The Planning Division gave a presentation on doubling tracks of western alignment – Kuchlak-Zhob section of N-50 – of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Turbat Balochistan 
\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Turbat Balochistan
> \


Nice development than before .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


> Ormara



After Gwadar, Ormara should be developed as another port city.



prop558 said:


> Any development update from Turbat, the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan ?
> 
> *NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*
> 
> While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous PML-N Government established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved.
> 
> In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :
> 
> 1. APS&C Campus
> 2. Cadet College
> 3. CMH of B class
> 4. Five Vocational training centres
> 5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed
> 6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines
> 7. Road carpeting inside city.
> 8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.



Whoever designing the master plan must think about the future growth for next 20 to 30 years.

Master plan should also include 

Properly zoned for Residential, commercial and industrial zones 
Well Balanced Neighbourhood Development.
Transportation/Reliable Transit System (Road, highways, Buses and train system)
Green Space: Trees, plant and parks
Community Centres/Meeting Places /Malls 
Bike & Pedestrian Infrastructure. 
Arts & Culture : museum and art galleries 
Pedestrian Friendly Public Spaces (lots of footpath)
Stein drainage (Incase of heavy rain)
Gray/Black water processing plant
Water reservoirs
Water treatment plant
Education: Colleges and Universities 
Healthcare: Neighborhood clinics, Pharmacy and hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> *Floating Fishermen Jetty* A CSR Project of CPHGC Inaugurated.Handed over to the people of *Allana Goth*
> Floating Fishermen Jetty, a CSR initiative of the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Ltd was handed over to the people of Allana Goth at a ceremony in the presence of media and local dignitaries.




I think the Local Fisherman group deserve a bit more professional setup

I think the expectation was for a proper Marina , Parking for 500-600 Fishierman where they can park their ships


----------



## ghazi52

University of Turbat , BALOCHISTAN:


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan contributed Rs21.89 mln to economy through livestock

May 15, 2019







The livestock sector of the Balochistan province contributed Rs21.89 million to the national economy.

Balochistan government in the wake of uplifting livestock and dairy development sector in the province has been providing modern facilities to the livestock and dairy farmers as the first priority of the incumbent government.

Director General Livestock and Dairy Development Department Balochistan, Dr Ghulam Hussain Jaffar said the department had managed various initiatives to make protect and promote the under threat sector within a short period of time.

He said the department had been providing free treatment facility for livestock whereas in three months period around 1.4 million animals were treated and the provincial government has also established 210 mobile veterinary camps across the province.


----------



## ghazi52

Brand new University complex in Turbat , Balochistan...
Let's hope it does not get occupied by local Sardars as they love to occupy every government property.
Even worse, let's hope it remains safe from "Bum Phaar Khan Baloch" as they love blowing up every development project in Balochistan so that their "Rona Dhona" of no development in Balochistan can continue.


----------



## ghazi52

The United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) in collaboration with private sector partners inaugurated a water recycling plant at Byco service station in Quetta.






The newly installed water recycling system, a first-of-its-kind in Balochistan, is an extension of UNDP’s ongoing efforts to promote conservation and reuse of water in different sectors of the economy — including the car service sector.

The water recycling plant at Byco service station in Quetta was inaugurated by Mr. Ignacio Artaza, Resident Representative a.i., UNDP Pakistan together with representatives of Byco service station. “The Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) place great emphasis on ensuring availability and sustainable management of water. Working together with the private sector, and by engaging multiple stakeholders, we aim to identify home-grown, low-cost, and innovative solutions to address these complex challenges faced by Balochistan province,” said Ignacio Artaza, Resident Representative a.i., UNDP.








*Balochistan *faces mounting challenges in terms of water availability. The province mostly depends on ground water sources to sustain its needs. Over the past decade or so, recurring droughts have caused intractable challenges with regards to water availability in the province. At car service stations, a standard car uses about 80 liters of water per wash, which directly leads to water wastage. Given these trends, water recycling plants at service stations can help conserve up to 60-70% of water for reuse.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-funded water project to help ease water shortage in Quetta, Pakistan*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-22 10:19:02|Editor: Liangyu

QUETTA, Pakistan, July 22 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese Embassy in Pakistan has handed over a sustainable water project to Pakistan's southwest provincial capital Quetta as part of China's ongoing efforts to build more social development projects in the country.

Minister Counsellor of the Chinese Embassy Zhao Lijian on Sunday inaugurated the project of five ready-to-use solar-powered tube wells and gave it to Quetta's Water and Sanitation Authority (WASA), the sole water distributor in the provincial capital of the southwest Balochistan province.

Managing Director of WASA Mujeeb Ur Rehman Qambrani told Xinhua here that Quetta, with a population of 2.5 million people, is undergoing drinking water issues owing to rapid urbanization, increasing population growth and alarming underground water depletion.

During the handover ceremony, Zhao said the project is a gift from the Chinese Embassy for the people of Quetta, adding that several projects like the tube well program have already been started in different parts of Balochistan, especially in southwest Gwadar city.

Deputy Speaker of the National Assembly of Pakistan's Parliament Qasim Suri said that his hometown Quetta has been suffering from water shortage for the last several years. He appreciated China's quick response on the Pakistani side's request and established the tube wells.

A local businessman, Haji Jalil, told Xinhua that they had to spend a big portion of their incomes to buy water, but now he hoped that they would be able to save their money to spend on other needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

20-Bed Burn Centre in #Hub #Balochistan

In another development, the provincial government of Balochistan has decided to establish a 20-bed state-of-the-art Burn Center in Hub.

The facility will be built at Ghulam Qadir government hospital Hub to provide modern healthcare facilities to Baloch people.

A government official told APP that they had allocated an amount of Rs. 400 million for the establishment of the burn center.

The facility will be equipped with the necessary latest technology and devices where burn patients will receive timely and high-quality treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Bajwa and CM Jam Kamal inagurated DHA Quetta Head Office on 13th September, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The CDWP approved the project of Expo Centre Quetta worth Rs2.5 billion was also approved in the meeting. The project envisages construction of two exhibition halls each having 45,000 square feet floor area along with a convention centre and allied facilities having covered area of about 200,000 square feet over 200 kanals of land in phase-I.


----------



## ghazi52

Kolpur Bypass, N-65 National Highway (Quetta-Sibi) Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

93% Work Of Qila Saifullah Loralai Highway Widening Project Completed

Widening and strengthening of Qila Saifullah-Loralai section of Qila Saifullah-Multan Highway (N-70) is nearing completion and it would likely be accomplished by end of the year


----------



## ghazi52

Govt taking concrete measures for promotion of Agriculture sector: Jam Kamal

October 09, 2019







Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan has said that the government is taking concrete measures for promotion of Agriculture sector in the province.

He was talking to a European Union Cooperation delegation led by Milko Van Gool in Quetta on Wednesday.

The Chief Minister said efforts are also being made for uplift of livestock sector and for this purpose, the government is going to hold the first ever livestock expo in Quetta next month.


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> COAS Gen Qamar Bajwa and CM Jam Kamal inagurated DHA Quetta Head Office on 13th September, 2019.



DHA have expanded to every corner now.


----------



## POTTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2403800203221833


----------



## POTTER

Multan-Quetta under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Work Of 440 Km Multan Qila Saifullah- Loralai Highway
N-70 Widening Project near completion (Lane Marking underway)
Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Emergency Response Center and Agha Irfan hospital, established for immediate medical aid of the traffic accidents on Quetta Karachi highway, has been completed.
In the first stage, 14 centers are being established on the highway of 3 billion in the first stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*First ever Hydro Dam of Balochistan.*
Naulang Dam will be producing 5.5 MW electricity & will irrigate 40000 acres near Jhal Magsi, Gandawa & Khuzdar area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Germany-based developer has applied for a generation licence to set up 50 megawatts of solar power plant in Balochistan with an estimated investment of $56.15 million

According to the report, IB VOGT GmbH, a Germany-based integrated solar developer, planned entry into #Pakistan’s renewable energy market with a solar power plant to be set up in Gwadar, though its special purpose vehicle P&G Energy Pvt Ltd. P&G Energy approached the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) for a generation licence.

According to a document, Balochistan Power Development Board issued a letter of intent to the sponsors of the project. After issuance of the letter of intent, the sponsors of the project incorporated a special purpose vehicle P&G Energy Pvt Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NESPAK has won the project design, construction supervision and implementation support for the Asian Development Bank-funded Balochistan Water Resources Development Sector Project (BWRDSP) through national competitive bidding, said Nespak Managing Director Dr Tahir Masood on Wednesday.*

The project would support the implementation of the Integrated Water Resources Management Policy of the Balochistan government. The policy provides a comprehensive framework for the province to address the issues of water management and development in the context of basin approach, with water harvesting, and groundwater recharging as an integral part of watershed management.

*The proposed project would address the issues of water management and would enhance agricultural production through construction of a dam (Siri Toi Dam) and rehabilitation/extension of 10 irrigation schemes in Zhob and Mula river basins.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193871951703486466


----------



## POTTER

*Big Projects coming in Gawadar.*
*1. New Airport*
*2. East Bay expressway*
*3.1.2 MGD Desalination Plant*
*4. Optic Fibre*
*5. 300 MW Power plant*
*6. Gwadar hospital and Medical college*
*7. Vocational institute*







Phase-I of Gwadar Free Zone has been completed with plots leased out to more than 30 Pakistani and Chinese investors. Photo: File

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has assured China that it will provide Sales Tax exemption for 23 years and other tax exemptions on equipment and material purchased locally for industrial units established in the Gwadar Free Zone.

According to official documents, both Pakistan and China welcomed the progress of the construction of the Initial Zone of Gwadar Free Zone. Both the sides agreed that further efforts were needed for business attraction explicitly stipulating sales tax exemption for 23 years and tax exemption on equipment and materials purchased in Pakistan locally.

Pakistan and China also agreed that active efforts such as local tax breaks in the Balochistan province and the provision of fiber optic communication by the Pakistani side were needed to address the development hurdles of the Gwadar Port and the Free Zone.

Pakistan would offer the concessions in a piece of legislation to be tabled before the Parliament for promulgation into an act. Both the sides agreed to the need of fast execution of Gwadar infrastructure and assistance projects including the New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA), Gwadar Vocational and Training Centre, expansion of China-Pakistan Government Faqeer Colony Middle School and construction of the Pak-China Friendship Hospital and Eastbay Expressway. 

To advance the integrated development of Gwadar Port and the Gwadar region, both the sides expressed satisfaction over the progress of Gwadar Free Zone development.

The Phase-I of Gwadar Free Zone has been completed with all the plots leased out to more than 30 Pakistani and Chinese investors registered in the Free Zone. The annual Gwadar Expo, Gwadar Marble and Mineral Exhibition and other business events have been promoting Gwadar as an emerging regional economic hub of Pakistan. 

Ministry of Commerce and Federal Board of Revenue confirmed that the condition of Gwadar Port was a capable entrepot of transhipment to Afghanistan in official letters and have sent management teams to the Gwadar Port. Both sides agreed to give continued priority and active advancement to the development of the Gwadar Port.

The Joint Cooperative Committee (JCC) appreciated the efforts of the both sides for finalisation of the Gwadar Master Plan report submitted by the Fourth Harbor Engineering and Design Institute of CCCC (China Communication Construction Company). The JCC appreciated that the construction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) officially started on October 31, 2019 and the timelines of milestones will be ensured.

The ground-laying ceremony of the 300MW coal-fired power plant was held on November 4, 2019 to relieve power shortage in the Gwadar region.

The Chinese side has suggested signing the PPA/IA and land lease agreement of the project as soon as possible to obtain financing and start the construction. The LOE process for China-Pakistan Friendship Hospital Gwadar and the Vocational and Technical Institute of Gwadar Port has been completed and EPC contractor was also identified. The preparations for ground breaking of the project are underway.

As already agreed during the eight JCC meeting, the JCC reiterated to include the construction of medical college and nursing school in the first phase of GDA hospital Gwadar. The LOE procedure of the 1.2 MGD desalination plant has been completed; the Chinese side will identify the management unit according to procedures and send teams to the plant site for professional visit. The Pakistani side will provide all necessary support for the convenience of such visit.

Future projects for water supply to Gwadar would be considered after the completion of the 1.2 MDG plant based on the actual needs of the local population.

The JCC highly appreciated the medical services provided to local Gwadar local population by the four teams of medical staff sent by Red Cross Society of China.

According to an agreement between Red Cross Society of China and Pakistan Red Crescent Society, the Pakistani side will take over the Fraternity Emergency Care Center in Gwadar by September 2020. Both the sides agreed that the handover shall be conducted in an orderly manner to ensure the continued and smooth operation of the facility. The Research and Development International and Pakistan Ministry of Health have signed the MoU on AI-assisted Cervical Cancer Screening Project in Gwadar to provide free screening services to 10,000 Pakistani women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chromite Processing Unit inaugurated at Muslim Bagh in Qila Saifullah Balochistan

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Addressing the inaugural ceremony of Chromite Processing Unit at Muslim Bagh in QillaSaifullah on Saturday, he said such units will also be set up in mineral reserves area of the province to boost mineral exploration.

Earlier, Balochistan Development Authority Chairman Akbar Lashari briefed the chief minister that 100 tonnes of chromite would be processed daily by the unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Awesome view of 892 Km Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway M-8 crossing Wangu Hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pictures of *Wangu Hills, Balochistan.* For keyboard Engineers which were complaining why didn't they made it straight and why they made it zig zag or why not a straight bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A view of Sibi-Harnai Railway track reconstructed by NLC Engineers. The track had been blown by miscreants in 2006*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

4 Dams To Constructs With Cost Of Rs, 450 Million To Control Lack Of Water In Quetta

Irrigation Department Quetta's Xen Qurban Jatoi Monday said construction work of four dams would be launched soon at cost of Rs 450 million for which tenders have been advertised in daily newspapers in order to overcome shortage of water in Quetta Balochistan.

He said dam was being constructed at Kachmore with worth of 250 million which could provide benefits to farmers of the respective areas, despite dam to be constructed in Sara Ghargai and Akhtarabad at cost of Rs, 200 million.

"Winder Dam would be constructed with cost of 15.230 billion under cooperation of Federal regime which could be irrigated for 10,000 acres of land in related areas of winder and Lasbela district ", he said.

Jatoi said federal and provincial government are being focused in constructing of dams in Balochistan for betterment of people and uplifting of agriculture sector, saying in this regard, funds have been increased in provincial public sector development programme (PSDP) in financial budget 2019-20 by present government.

Image may contain: outdoor, water and nature


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Zhob-Quetta road smoothly moving ahead

National Highway Authority (#NHA) is working on development projects including CPEC projects to upgrade Balochistan’s transport infrastructure and to bring it an equivalent of infrastructure available across the country.

The government of Pakistan has allotted Rs.6,000 million to NHA during PSDP’s current fiscal year for the development of Zhob-Quetta (NA-50) Motorway under the CPEC. Rs.3,000 has been handed over out of total Rs.6,000 million and the work on CPEC project is on track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First LPG Tanker Ship anchored at Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction 19-km 6-lane Gwadar East Bay Expressway connecting the N-10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway) with Gwadar Free Trade Zone and Gwadar Port scheduled for completion by December 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan* will give 750 acres land in Pasni for shipyard’s construction*

The Balochistan cabinet on Friday approved allotment of 750 acres of land to the Ministry of Defence Production for construction of a shipyard in Pasni city of Gwadar district.

The Balochistan government will allot the land to the ministry for construction of the shipyard on the of basis 30% equity. The provincial share will be 20-30% in the project.

“Around 10,000 jobs will be created in the shipyard, which would help in providing jobs to Balochistan’s youths,” Liaquat Ali Shahwani, spokesman for the Balochistan government, said.

The cabinet meeting, which continued for around eight hours, discussed about 50 agenda points. The cabinet reviewed the proposed amendment in the Local Government Act, 2010, and decided that the proposed amendment would be introduced after giving it final shape before holding of next local bodies election in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> Balochistan* will give 750 acres land in Pasni for shipyard’s construction*
> 
> The Balochistan cabinet on Friday approved allotment of 750 acres of land to the Ministry of Defence Production for construction of a shipyard in Pasni city of Gwadar district.
> 
> The Balochistan government will allot the land to the ministry for construction of the shipyard on the of basis 30% equity. The provincial share will be 20-30% in the project.
> 
> “Around 10,000 jobs will be created in the shipyard, which would help in providing jobs to Balochistan’s youths,” Liaquat Ali Shahwani, spokesman for the Balochistan government, said.
> 
> The cabinet meeting, which continued for around eight hours, discussed about 50 agenda points. The cabinet reviewed the proposed amendment in the Local Government Act, 2010, and decided that the proposed amendment would be introduced after giving it final shape before holding of next local bodies election in Balochistan.



I wish these 10,000 jobs be awarded to the people of Southern Balochistan, specially from Turbat, Panjgur, Washuk, Kharan and Awaran. These are the most deprived and backward districts of Balochistan with almost 99% of ethnic baloch population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hardly 1 % are skilled, so do you think to have a shipyard with 99% of them, Highly skilled project, so please think before writting something, after Shipyard is built thousand unskilled jobs directly or indirectly will develope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> Hardly 1 % are skilled, so do you think to have a shipyard with 99% of them, Highly skilled project, so please think before writting something, after Shipyard is built thousand unskilled jobs directly or indirectly will develope.




Dear Balochistan is not just QUETTA CITY or some Gas Field areas like Sui or Khuzdar. When we talk about Balochistan's deprivation or its backwardness, then it actually means the Southern Balochistan. Due to their remoteness and low population, they have extreme low relation with Pakistan's electoral politics. 

If you see Pakistan's HDI Map (Human Development Index), you will found Southern Balochistan as the most backward area. The districts of South Balochistan forms almost 50% of Balochistan's & 20% of Pakistan's total territorial area. Due to this extreme low HDI, they are vulnerable for the foreign RAW CIA backed organizations like BLA BLF BRA, their 90% of recruitment comes from these 6-7 districts of Southern Balochistan. 

Hence, it won't effect Pakistan's economy if we open free of cost vocational training centres in each of these 6 Districts of South Balochistan. Give free of cost electricity to these 6 Districts, it would cost nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Pictures of *Wangu Hills, Balochistan.* For keyboard Engineers which were complaining why didn't they made it straight and why they made it zig zag or why not a straight bridge.


If they plant trees in these hills. It would be just majestic.


----------



## ghazi52

Power Plants


----------



## ghazi52

110 Km Khuzdar-Basima Road ( N-30 ) under construction .The project is located in District Khuzdar in Balochistan province
The project is construction of 2-lane highway from Basima to Khuzdar link Rattodero Gwadar Motorway M-8 / RCD Highway N-25 with Hoshab Surab Highway N-85. The project length is 110 km. Estimated Cost 19.19 Billion Rupee


----------



## ghazi52

CM Balochistan Jam Kamal's Visit to Saindaq plant, interaction with plant's management and rest.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Ministry of Maritime Affairs has proposed a new project worth Rs1.087.914 million for the construction of breakwater, boat repair yard and auction hall at East Bay (Demizer) Gwadar in next fiscal year 2020-21 under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).*

According to official documents, the main purpose of the new project is to provide a breakwater at East Bay (Demizer), Gwadar to facilitate the fishermen which are going to be displaced from the existing fish harbor cum mini port for undertaking other development works by the Chinese operator of the port and construction of East Bay Expressway.

Displacement of fishermen community will have a direct impact on the fishing industry of the port city.

According to the ministry, this project will ensure smooth operations for the fishing industry by providing parking space for boats with loading and unloading facilities for equipment.

The project consists of around 1.65 km breakwater for the boat parking of fishermen and an auction hall for the trading purpose.

The ministry said it is an important project for protecting the fish industry of the region, adding that this project will ensure the safe parking area for the boats. The fishermen have agreed on the proposed location and require urgent completion of the work.

The entrance for the fishermen was proposed at 3 locations below the under-construction Gwadar Expressway which was not planned in initial design.

*The project would be executed through Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) and is expected to be completed by 2021.*

Gwadar holds pivotal importance in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), as a hub of connectivity. Through its deep-sea port, Gwadar will benefit not only China and Pakistan but also entire Central Asia by becoming the region’s key entrepot.

The government of Balochistan has unveiled the Gwadar Master Plan 2050, which stipulated that no old neighbourhoods of the port city would be relocated while restoring the historical sports and old status of the city.

Earlier, Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal said the provincial government had finally approved the much-delayed plan, which would provide relief to its residents.

“The final map of the Gwadar master plan has been issued. It wasn’t approved in Islamabad or Quetta, but in Gwadar during the governing body meeting,” the chief minister, who is also the chairman of Gwadar Development Authority’s governing body, wrote in a tweet.


----------



## ghazi52

Sports ground, Gwadar









Children park


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to establish PHA to preserve greenery*
By APP
Published: February 24, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162925/1-govt-establish-pha-preserve-greenery/






ISLAMABAD: The Balochistan government has decided to set up Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) to preserve and promote greenery and province’s horticulture.

The move is aimed at transforming Balochistan into a top travel destination which would eventually help improve its image and ensure a cleaner and a green environment.

“A bill will be tabled in the provincial assembly soon to set up the first-ever ‘beautification authority’ of Balochistan,” provincial minister Mitha Khan Kakar told APP here on Sunday.

“It is the first government in Balochistan that has decided to form the PHA, which is imperative for promoting the province as one of the top tourist destinations of the country,” he added.

Kakar said public parks would be constructed on modern lines in a bid to provide a recreational opportunity to residents of the province.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 24th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed highways in Balochistan are not only bringing connectivity to remote areas of the province. They are also boosting a process of unplanned urbanisation which is bringing about socioeconomic and political shifts within the populace and challenging stereotypes about it

The Gwadar-Panjgur Highway, also known as M-8 
Cruising down the newly constructed *Gwadar-Panjgur Highway, also known as M-8*, one can feel like one is in a Hollywood film. We have all the ingredients for a Western — mountains as far as the eye can see, a bleak desert landscape, a harsh sun and a backdrop of violence. Except, instead of riding on horses, commuters are driving cars. And instead of 19th century American Old West, we are in current-day Balochistan.

Along the way, signboards of newly-built housing schemes tell the story of a transforming Balochistan, or at least hint at an aspiration to urbanise. Young vendors are selling watermelon seeds and eggs in the public transport and transit areas along the M-8. One restaurant owner on the Panjgur bypass tells Eos that the highway is providing economic opportunities to low-income groups living in the vicinity. “An egg-selling boy in Panjgur sells a minimum of a dozen eggs a day in the winter. If there is more than one such vendor in a small family that pools its income, it helps to support the family,” he says. The transit and resting areas along the highways have also helped small businesses — mainly related to agriculture and the domestic handicrafts industry — to flourish.

The new highways in coastal and southern parts of Balochistan were planned to improve connectivity and to boost the process of urbanisation. But these highways are also attracting rural populations towards their nearest cities. Panjgur and Bisma are apparently expanding alongside the highways. The Makran Coastal Highway (National Highway 10) and M-8, which were completed in 2004 and 2016 respectively, have made a huge impact on the economy and socio-politics of southern Balochistan. A new Baloch middle class has begun to emerge alongside these highways, significantly contributing to the process of urbanisation. “The coastal highway has not only increased the connectivity of the coastal region of Balochistan but also boosted trade and business opportunities,” says Bahram Baloch, a Gwadar-based journalist.

This is contrary to the perception that the nomadic Baloch with agro-pastoral economic foundations consider all other professions other than warfare below their masterly tribal status. This false perception also undermines their skills in trade and commerce. A restaurant owner and a fruit vendor in Panjgur share that they never imagined their small businesses would bring prosperity to their families and that they would be able to send their children to private English-medium schools. But the new economic and business opportunities have allowed them to do exactly that.

BUMPS IN THE ROAD
Some locals believe the M-8 will be used to transport oil to China 
The newly constructed M-8 — which connects Gwadar to the old RCD highway near Surab and passes through Turbat, Hoshab, Panjgur and Basima — had been under construction since 2007 but the project only completed in 2016 because of the security situation and fiscal difficulties. Dozens of labourers from Sindh and south Punjab lost their lives during its construction in attacks by insurgent groups.

Now that the project has finished it has created new avenues of economic activity for the inhabitants of the areas it crosses, but in a province with a long history of people being suspicious of development projects, some are still sceptical of the *M-8*.

Curiously, this highway is also called the CPEC highway, although it was not built by China or under the CPEC infrastructure projects; the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) constructed the highway which, through RCD highway, connects eastern Balochistan with Quetta and rest of the country.

Some locals believe this route will be used by China to transport goods and oil from Gwadar to the Xinjiang region. They fear heavy traffic will not only damage the highway but will also make commuting difficult for locals. Adding fuel to the fire, the recent heavy rains dilapidated parts of the two-year-old M-8 and locals fear that heavy containers will further deteriorate the roads. Others say that the highway is well made but, being a single road, it will get blocked or slow down public transport when a convoy of five to 10 containers will drive on it. These perceptions will only be tested when the load will come on the highway.

Locals also think that this highway has been built to facilitate trade and oil supply to China. And the neighbouring country should set up an industry, training institutions and other infrastructure alongside the road for the development of the area. These narratives appear to be a bit simplistic. The highway was planned before the CPEC and the Chinese footprints in the province. Nonetheless, these claims say a lot about the high hopes locals have pinned on the highway.

The locals are, however, not the only ones placing high hopes on these development projects.

“Urbanisation has a great role in bringing about these changes. It has upgraded people’s lives, their income levels and their well-being. Political activists might view all this with ridicule and describe these observations as naive but, from a purely sociological, economic and statistical point of view, this is a great story.”


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese experts had field visits in Chilghazi and Tobuk, Darbantin of Bolachistan to work out ways of technical assistance & equipment to fight locusts.


----------



## ghazi52

*Computerization of land in Gawadar will help boost confidence of investors, business community and the people belonging to different segment of society wishing to set foots in this part of Balochistan.
*
The Economic zones, an international standard airport and other projects would open vast opportunities for the people wishing to invest in Gwadar areas, Director General Gwadar Development Authority, Shahzeb Khan Kakar expressed these views while talking to a private TV channel programs. Naeem Khan of Gawadar said that steps taken by the Balochistan government for land computerization would lure a large number of people aspiring to come to this part for establishing their business.
Those who had ignored the opportunity to acquire land in Gawadar, should think over it again to settle themselves there, he said.

*He said that Gawadar was going to become a big business hub of this region. He urged the foreign and local investors to come forward and avail the opportunity for setting business projects in Balochistan.


..........







Lasbela University, Baluchistan*


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N 25, Tehsil Wadh
District Khuzdar Balochistan







.










Bolan Valley








Quetta-Bostan Road.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Marine Drive


----------



## ghazi52

The work in progress on 19 Kilometers long,4 lanes East Bay Expressway at Gwadar Port.Will connect port and free zone to facilitate logistic supply chain-will optimise port operations. 64 % work completed so far..


----------



## ghazi52

Govt allows import of wheat, sugar, fertiliser at Gwadar Port
--Trucks with tracking device will be allowed to transport goods countrywide and Afghanistan

The federal government has allowed the import of wheat, sugar and fertilisers at the Gwadar Port and onward transit to Afghanistan through bonded carriers- insured and sealable trucks having a tracking device.

The Ministry of Commerce (MoC), on the request of the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), the Pakistan-Afghanistan Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PAJCCI), the Gwadar International Terminals Limited and other stakeholders, has issued an Office Memorandum (MO) titled ‘Implementation of the import and export policy orders through shipping procedure and instructions for operationalisation of the Gwadar Port’.

The ministry has been approached with the request to allow import of Afghan bulk cargo at the Gwadar Port and onward transit to Afghanistan through sealable trucks.

The petitions of all stakeholders have been examined in the light of the Afghanistan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement (APTTA), 2010 Article 21(1)(c) of the APTTA, 2010 that allows transit of “bulk cargo (not imported in containers — like ship load) in open trucks or other transport units”, notification stated


----------



## ghazi52

110 Km ....Khuzdar-Basima Highway* N-30* under construction.Estimated Cost 19.19 Billion Rupee.

The project is located in District Khuzdar in #Baluchistan province. The project is construction of 2-lane highway from Basima to Khuzdar. The project length is 110 km.

Photo Credit:Naseer Memon


----------



## ghazi52

Latest pics of some factories just completed in Gwadar Free Zone-1,


----------



## ghazi52

*CDWP approved 4 lanes 22.5 Km Quetta Western Bypass and Dera Murad Jamali Bypass

F*irst project titled “Dualization of Quetta Western Bypass” worth Rs. 7103.78 million was approved in the meeting. The project envisages the dualization of the existing two-lane 22.5 km long Quetta Western bypass to four lanes. The additional two lanes will be 7.3 meter wide, the second project titled “Construction of Dera Murad Jamali Bypass on National Highway N-65” worth Rs. 2143.465 million was also approved by the forum


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The under construction Turbat Buleda Road, 








.

Access road to Nanimander,*a holy place for* Hindu religion in distt Lasbella,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Work on Gwadar International Airport starts, all pending issues resolved, stalled containers of machinery cleared from Gwadar Port, labour mobilised, educated on COVID-19 SOPs.Cost $230 Million CPEC


----------



## ghazi52

The Balochistan government has opened a state-of-the-art command and control center to modernize the police system across the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> The Balochistan government has opened a state-of-the-art command and control center to modernize the police system across the province.


Half of the province has no police. They have levies which is bad form if police. And are totally under control by law of that particular local sardar. 

First atleast have police in all province. 
But anyway good step.

Safe city quetta was launched by imran khan. I think it was that one


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> The Balochistan government has opened a state-of-the-art command and control center to modernize the police system across the province.


Damn that's amazing .... Always love to see development in Baluchistan. Sharam ka muqaam for Sindh when even poor Baluchistan is pushing ahead of it, but thankfully Bhutto is still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Educational facilities in Gwadar.
Govt Boys Degree College Gwadar and University of Turbat Gwadar Campus.

© Gwadar Pro

.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Syed1. said:


> Damn that's amazing .... Always love to see development in Baluchistan. Sharam ka muqaam for Sindh when even poor Baluchistan is pushing ahead of it, but thankfully Bhutto is still alive


Our media don't cover It. But the way balochistan managed carona and the relief the chief minister give and planned to give is appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar port ...................................
New buildings U/C in the Free Zone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar


What is this monstrosity.
Look at the view. There should an Italian terrace gardens or something like that here.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:.....298 Km *
4 lanes Zhob Quetta Highway N-50 Tender announced by NHA

*Package-l:* Km 00 to Km 065 (Zhob to Tangi) 65 Km
P-Il: Km 065 to Km 130 (Tangi to Qila Saifullah) 65 Km
P-Ill: Km 130 to Km 180 (Qila Saifullah to Nasai)50 Km
P-IV: Km 180 to Km 245 (I.{asai to Khanozai) 65 Km
P-V: Km 245 to Km 298 (I{hanozai to Kuchlak) 53 Km


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work of new building of Civil Hospital Gwadar is underway Modern OT, Children, Male & Female Wards are being constructed in the new building of the hospital. Rooms for clinical OPD are also being constructed in new building of Civil Hospital.





https://www.facebook.com/developing...gcBIbbxx9bqH7S9kNPD-w5g1aRxwJrfRXQQcK8n_R93Vg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/AsimSBajwa']Asim Saleem Bajwa
@AsimSBajwa[/URL]

Met with CM Balochistan Jam Kamal sb, discussed all CPEC projects. Special focus remained on water reservoirs, large scale agri farms, SEZs of Hub & Bostan & development of Gwadar City /p ort .




11:06 AM · Jun 5, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Budget 2020-21

Rs2 billion would be set aside for Kachhi Canal project in Balochistan for the next fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved Construction of 146 Km Hosab-Awaran Khuzdar Motorway Section of *892 Km RatoDero - Gwadar Motorway M-8 project, 
*
Package -1 Hoshab – Awaran Length 146 km’ worth Rs. 26 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Review progress of *Balochistan *Coastal Development Authority BCDA on:*

️Master Planning of Coast
️Constructing 7 Tourist spots
️Execute Salicornia plantation
️Construct Floating Jetties
️Beach parks facilities
️Coast facilitation

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rs 1,000 million has been allocated for the project of Necessary Facilities of Fresh Water Treatment, Water Supply and Distribution, Gwadar to ensure a smooth supply of water to its dwellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Plan to establish mineral exploration company approved*

June 18, 2020








Balochistan to 90 per cent shares in the company and remaining 10pc would go to federal govt. — APP/File


QUETTA: Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani chaired a high-level meeting on Tuesday to review the proposed plan for establishing the Balochistan Mineral Exploration Company (BMEC).

The meeting decided to appoint the secretary for Minerals and Mineral Development as its interim chief executive officer and approved a seven-member board of directors for the proposed company.

It was agreed at the meeting that Balochistan would have 90 per cent shares in the company and the remaining 10pc would go to the federal government. The head office of the company would be established in Quetta while a branch office would be set up in Islamabad.

The meeting agreed to include experts from the minerals sector in the board of directors.

It was also decided that a Chagai Foundation would be set up with the aim to develop the economic and social sectors in the Chagai district.

Provincial Finance Minister Mir Zahoor Ahmed Buledi, Chief Secretary Fazeel Asghar, Finance Secretary Noorul Haq Baloch and other federal and provincial officials concerned attended the meeting.

Chief Minister Jam Kamal told the meeting that with the establishment of the BMEC, there would be improvement in the mining sector and mineral resources of the province would be developed which would not just boost investors’ confidence but also enhance investment in the sector.

“The Balochistan government will initially allocate funds for the BMEC and also provide a platform to private companies in the province,” he said.

He said that the company would also take steps to provide training in the field of mineral resources to the youth of Balochistan.

_Published in Dawn, June 18th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The expansion project of China-Pakistan Gwadar Faqeer Middle School was successfully completed and handed over to Pakistan’s education department last month.
Supervised by GDA, the expansion project is funded by China Foundation for Peace and Development (CFPD).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/jam_kamal']Jam Kamal Khan
@jam_kamal[/URL]

Govt #Balochistan gives new machinery to Quetta Metropolitan to counter air bourne, malaria and rest diseases... these shall also be given to rest districts and towns

https://twitter.com/jam_kamal/status/1279736696289005568/photo/1









https://twitter.com/jam_kamal/status/1279736696289005568/photo/2









7:19 AM · Jul 5, 2020


----------



## ghazi52

*Road projects worth Rs300bn to be completed under public-private partnership*

July 07, 2020






Some sections of the N-25 Karachi-Quetta project will need government funding due to huge investment requirement, moderate traffic demand, lack of toll culture and security concerns in Balochistan.
ISLAMABAD: The government on Monday selected two road projects worth Rs300 billion for development through Public-Private Partnership (PPP).

The expected completion date for the design and feasibility studies of both projects by March 31, 2021.


The 790-km N-25 connects Karachi Port with Quetta and provides access to Afghanistan through Chaman. The project includes construction of additional carriageway and rehabilitation of existing road where required to make it a four-lane divided carriageway.

The meeting was told that detailed design for Khuzdar-Chaman section was in progress and paperwork to hire consultants for design of Karachi-Khuzdar section and commercial feasibility of the whole Karachi-Chaman road will also be taken up in the upcoming departmental working party meeting on July 10. This would be followed by initiation of the procurement process.

Authorities expected that few sections of N-25 would be commercially feasible while the remaining sections would require substantial government funding due to “huge investment requirement, moderate traffic demand, lack of toll culture and security concerns in Balochistan”.

Minister said these projects would help provide good road infrastructure facilities in collaboration with the private sector. The minister further directed to complete the design and feasibility studies on both projects by Mar 31, 2021.

National Highway N-25 connects Karachi with Quetta, the capital of Balochistan and provides access to Afghanistan via Chaman. This project includes construction of additional carriageway and rehabilitation of existing road to make it a four-lane divided carriageway. The meeting was told that design and commercial feasibility would be ready by Mar 30, 2021 and would be presented to the PPPA Board for approval by April 15 and bids would be called by mid-September 2021.

The meeting was also informed that 286-km Mianwali-Muzaffargarh Road was a provincial highway but the NHA intended to dualise this road section under build, own and transfer (BOT) basis in the PPP arrangement. The scope of work also included rehabilitation of existing two-lane facilities with structure.

The road was federalised on May 6 and has been taken over by the NHA on June 18. The paperwork for hiring consultants to undertake detailed design and commercial feasibility would be approved on July 10 with the target for final submission of design and feasibility report by Feb 28, 2021 and its approval by PPPA Board on Mar 15, 2021. The letters of intent would be sought by April 2021 with the target to award the contract by end-January 2022.

The meeting was also informed that the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) worth Rs204bn was already included in the PPP mode to finance, build and operate it for 25 years. The private party will finance construction of the project, operate it for a defined concession period and transfer it back to the NHA, at no cost at the end of concession period of 25 years.

Communications Secretary Jawad Rafique Malik and NHA Chairman Sikandar Qayyum briefed the meeting on the plans for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) on BOT basis.

The M-6 project is estimated to take 33 months to complete. The 300-km motorway project starting from Sukkur will pass through Khairpur, Naushahro Feroze, Nawab Shah, Matiari, Hala and Jamshoro and terminate at Hyderabad.

_Published in Dawn, July 7th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Sawad Dam is connected to Gwadar. Gwadar will Get 1 million gallons more water which will solve water issue of Gwadar city. CM Balochistan Jam Kamal inaugurated this project which has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Marine Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Football field and recently-completed Marine Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bidding process under way for 298 KM Road Zhob to Kuchlak (Quetta) part of Western route-a dire need of Balochistan’s people. Also per plans section D I Khan Zhob being processed for JCC for Chinese funding on completion Islamabad & Quetta will be connected through expressway..


----------



## ghazi52

*Lakpass Tunnel project* was completed by FWO in two just years duration back in November 2008. This route connects Quetta with Southern Balochistan, Gawadar, Karachi and also with Iran through N-40. 

FWO has been entrusted the responsibility of O&M of Lakpass Tunnel / Toll Plaza and keep it open for public throughout the year. Before construction of Lakpass Tunnel, old road was being used having a very steep gradient which was very difficult specially for loaded vehicles. 

For providing road with good riding quality, FWO is relaying ACWC overlay on approaching roads of Lakpass Tunnel on fast track. Currently work is in full swing and will be completed by end of July 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

East Bay Expressway Gwadar- Here are the latest pics of ongoing work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saryab Road Flyover
Quetta

(Photo © Hydaspes' Lightbox)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to bring people of Balochistan out of 'sense of deprivation' through development projects*

July 24, 2020. 

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday expressed determination to bring Balochistan our of its "sense of deprivation" that has been long felt by the its people by initiating a series of development projects to undo the neglect of decades in the province.

"Ensuring complete peace, security and socio-economic development for the people of Balochistan are the key priorities of my government," he said while chairing the second meeting of the National Development Council.

The Council's first meeting was held in August 2019 after its formation in June that year.

The prime minister said he was fully cognizant of the problems people in Balochistan face and expressed his commitment to turn the situation around by providing them relief and services in the best possible manner.

"Financial resources allocated for Balochistan in the past were never diverted towards the development of the province," he said.

The prime minister said such a state of affairs led to dismal development in the province and caused "a sense of deprivation"among its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287299079609954304
Simply superb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*'Current focus in South Balochistan on building roads'*
CPEC Authority chairman says it is for better connectivity, socio-economic development
_
China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Chairman Lieutenant General (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Sunday that current focus in South Balochistan was on building roads for better connectivity and socio-economic development.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287238549755047936
Chairman Bajwa, in a tweet, tagged a map showing the Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar and Awaran-Bela roads that are being developed.

On July 25, the special assistant to the prime minister on information and broadcasting said that the construction work on Mansehra-Thakot motorway had been completed.

Mansehra-Thahkot is part of the Hazara motorway that is a 180-kilometre controlled-access motorway linking the Burhan Interchange near Hasan Abdal with Haripur, Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Shinkiari, Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

Burhan-Mansehra section was already open for traffic._

_
Bajwa, in a tweet, said the motorway would be open for traffic very soon.

Earlier, talking about CPEC in an interview, Bajwa said that the situation in the region was getting better and the country was in a position to take advantage of it, adding that the work on the mega project was in full swing and the direction "very clear".

The CPEC Authority chairman said that Pakistan had formed the authority with the intention of providing “one window operation” not only to foreign but also to local investors.

"Prime Minister [Imran Khan] has said that CPEC is a game changer for Pakistan. He asked me to ensure that the work on it doesn't get slowed down and also allowed me to approach directly to him to get rid of any bottlenecks," he said and added that the authority was in touch with relevant ministries as well as provinces.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2256741/current-focus-in-south-balochistan-on-building-roads?amp=1_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghan transit trade via Gwadar Port begins*

First consignment from UAE arrives at Gwadar’s deep seaport

Anadolu Agency
July 28, 2020









PHOTO: AFP


Transit trade to Afghanistan through Pakistan’s strategic Gwadar seaport began on Sunday with a consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

“The first transit consignment of bulk cargo through Gwadar to Afghanistan has started. Several consignments are lined up for coming days,” said Mohammad Sadiq, Pakistan’s Special Envoy for Afghanistan, on Twitter.

“We have crossed another milestone towards establishing our credentials as a transit city,” he added.

The ship carrying trade goods for Afghanistan anchored at the port, which was transported to the war-stricken country after Customs clearance, local broadcaster reported.

With its 600km coastline, Gwadar is a key deep seaport currently operated by China, which seeks to gain direct access to the Indian Ocean via Gwadar in line with its $64-billion Pakistan-China Economic Corridor (CPEC) megaproject.

The economic corridor is hoped to provide China cheaper access to Africa and the Middle East and also earn Pakistan billions of dollars for providing transit facilities to the world’s second-largest economy.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 28th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First consignment from UAE arrives at Gwadar’s deep seaport

Transit trade to Afghanistan through Pakistan’s strategic Gwadar seaport began on Sunday with a consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

“The first transit consignment of bulk cargo through Gwadar to Afghanistan has started. Several consignments are lined up for coming days,” said Mohammad Sadiq, Pakistan’s Special Envoy for Afghanistan, on Twitter.

“We have crossed another milestone towards establishing our credentials as a transit city,” he added.

The ship carrying trade goods for Afghanistan anchored at the port, which was transported to the war-stricken country after Customs clearance, local broadcaster reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Good development but still long way to go to create jobs and move industries to Gwadar.
Government should have a plan to move 30% of industries from Karachi to Gwadar.


----------



## Chishty4

Road Marking on 813 Km RCD Highway N-25 from Lasbela to Khuzdar Baluchistan.It is transit route from Karachi Quetta Chaman for Afghanistan and Central Asia 
Photo Credit:Anu khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port Operations

Ship carrying 17000 tons DAP arrived Being transported to Afghanistan on 550 trucks
60% via Chaman 1st time bagging of bulk cargo been done locally instead of foreign ports Local employment generated & transport business boosted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Information in the Context of Gawadar Port - China is world biggest steel producer and consumer - Steel for Shipping Container Manufacturing

We wish China to establish Steel Industry in Gawadar plus Shipping Container Production with in Pakistan to drop down the shipping cost.

Investment in Shipping Container is Gold mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful night at Marine Drive Gwadar
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Road Marking of 370 Km Hub to Khuzdar section of 813 Km RCD Highway N-25 .It starts from Shershah Colony, Karachi, passing through Bela, Khuzdar, Kalat, Quetta and Chaman and continuing into Afghanistan, It then joins N-40 (National Highway 40 Quetta-Taftan International Border.It will be include in next CPEC JCC meeting for 4 lanes Expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest at Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

08 Aug 2020
ISLAMABAD: CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa .

According to him, the second phase of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was all about taking its dividends to the public. He said socioeconomic development in Gwadar and other parts of Balochistan had been initiated with focus on ensuring participation of local people in all the development projects.

Bajwa, who is also Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Information and Broadcasting, was chairing a special dialogue titled ‘Gwadar Por, Free Economic Zones’ Role in the Prosperity of Balochistan and Regional Connectivity’, organised by the Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI) here.

He said that Gwadar port as well as the airport had become fully functional now and Afghan Transit Trade has diverting towards the city, adding the National Development Council during its recent meeting had decided to pay special focus on the development of Balochistan.

The Gwadar District Economic Zone is being developed in addition to the Gwadar City. Besides, vocational training is being provided to enable local population to participate and fully benefit from the projects.

China Ambassador to Pakistan, Yao Jing, while sharing his views commented that Gwadar had huge potential for the development and regional connectivity. He said that the government here and all concerned authorities including CPEC’s played vital role in moving the project forward.

Therefore, several economic initiatives have already been taken by the Chinese government as well as private companies with the help of local partners.

He added that Gwadar was not just a port but a comprehensive business project and thanks to tax incentives announced by the Government of Pakistan, the area now offers a lot of potential for the trade and investment.

The envoy said that Chinese government was committed to provide all the resources that might be required for the future development needs of Gwadar.

Jing affirmed that China wanted to expand its cooperation for the development of whole Balochistan including agricultural, such as testing cotton seed in the province.

_Published in Dawn, August 8th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*South Balochistan:
*
110 KMs 2 lane Khuzdar Basima N-30 highway 
Construction work in full swing.
Cost-...................19 Billion 
Work commenced in Oct 19. 
20% physical work completed,
It will link Khuzdar with N-85 to also serve Gwadar CPEC
Completion ................end 2021.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COPHC in Gwadar planted thousands of trees to echo the tree plantation drive of PM Imran Khan.
The Company has developed 5 green Parks in the last two years. They made "Long live Pakistan and China" with trees, which symbolize the friendship will last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of double line Khuzdar-Basma N-30 highway under CPEC continues fast.*

The journey of construction and development under CPEC is moving forward without any delay. Projects related to CPEC in South Balochistan are rapidly completing. 110 km long double line road from Khuzdar-Basmayin-30 highway. Construction work is in power while work on N-30 highway started in October last year. 20 % of the highway's physical work has been completed and it has been linked to Khuzdar Highway with N-85 Will promote.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

I can design a simple city with lots of green space and designated space for financial district, art district, sports district, court districts, commercial and residential area.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Reviving back and completing an Date processing unit in Turbat. This govt is completing and bringing in functional many such old and forgotten projects, was inaugurated in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Feasibility study of 523 Km Quetta-Taftan railway track completed: *

Sheikh Rasheed. ..........Quetta-Taftan rail track will be upgraded at a cost of 112 billion rupees and it will increase trade and movement of passengers between Pakistan Iran and Turkey. The Iranian Ambassador stressed the need for expediting efforts regarding Pakistan-Iran-Turkey freight train under Economic Coordination Organization ECO.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Awaran Nal 168 km west route will start next year March 2021 NHA
#Awaran #Balochistan #CPEC #NHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan government has started establishing Fisheries Directorate in Lasbela with the cost of Rs 100 million to boost the fishing sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC : Under construction 290 Km Naukundi -Mashkhel -Panjgur Road Project Quetta Taftan Road N-40 Connecting With Gwadar Motorway M-8 & N-85 Baluchistan
The construction of Naukundi-Mashkel-Panjgur Road will cost an estimated Rs 20 billion and span across 290 km. It will shorten the existing route by 722 km and save approximately 10 hours of travel time..ARB COMPANY CONTRACTOR CHAGHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan to get 40% of gas revenue.*

Province will get around Rs 6 billion per annum as gas revenue after approving the proposal. Officials of the power department said that Pakistan Petroleum Limited (#PPL) and Balochistan government will ink an accord in this regard soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Three New Marble Cities being made in Balochistan specially in those areas where there is huge Stone potential but has no facility.
These facilities shall Insha'Allah create jobs, major economic opportunities and will social uplift the area and its people.

* Khuzdar -- Loralai -- Dalbandin*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Chairman CPEC Authority is determined to add more projects in Balochistan under CPEC.*

Chairman CPEC Authority Lieutenant General (R) Asim Saleem Bajwa has met the Chief Executive of Balochistan Board of Investment, Farman Zarkoon, discussed various aspects related to social and economic development of Balochistan. Mahi in Balochistan in this meeting. The proposal to establish a special economic zone for Gary was considered. During this meeting, the Chairman expressed his commitment to add more projects to Balochistan under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=353188582706435

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kotla Jam to Quetta (for Gwadar) ML-3 Railway Line Plan*

Kotla Jam Bhakkar will be connected to Quetta by spreading new railway line under Dera Ismail Khan and Zhob ML-3.

Pakistan Railways has 3 main lines ML-1, ML-2, ML-3 The upgrade of these 3 main lines is under CPEC.

In the first phase, 1872 km long ML-1254 upgrade from Karachi to Peshawar and ML-2 from Kotri to Attock Dadu-Larkana  Jacobabad Dera Ghazi Khan Bhakkar Kandian .

Rail contact from Rohri to Taftan through Quetta and Sibbi section (1022 km) and Quetta to Kotla Jam (538 km) is called ML-3,




Kotla Jam



Via Dera Ismail Khan, Zhob to Quetta ML-3 will be linked to Gwadar and the new railway route will be used to deliver equipment from China when Gwadar Port and CPEC are fully active.

The Planning Commission has approved the Facility Study of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*720 hospital beds provided to health department*

05 Sep 2020
 






Ratio may touch 80pc in two weeks. — Dawn/File


QUETTA: The Technical and Vocational Education and Training Reform Sector Support Programme (TVET-SSP) handed over the first consignment of 720 hospital beds, complete with mattresses, pillows and 1,440 bedspreads to the Balochistan government at a ceremony here on Friday.

These supplies, provided by the EU, Germany, Norway and the federal government on a request of the Balochistan government, will help strengthen healthcare facilities in Balochistan.

The Balochistan Health Department will distribute these supplies to hospitals across the province according to their needs in coordination with Manzil Organisation, a Quetta-based organisation which specialises in providing vocational and technical training to young people.

With technical and financial assistance from the TVET Sector Support Programme, 60 girls and 80 boys are being trained in the province.
This initiative is part of an ongoing Workplace-Based Training (WBT) approach being implemented in Balochistan and Sindh to prepare young people for the labour market. A special training fund for Sindh and Balochistan has been allocated under the TVET Sector Support Programme.

Under the programme, 18,000 young men and women will receive practice-oriented workplace-based training.

_Published in Dawn, September 5th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

An asphalt paving process utilizing a paving machine is beginning today, which shows important nodes of the project o*f Eastbay Expressway of Gwadar. 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

East Bay Expressway progress 80%. Asphalt underway, will boost Port operations big way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

APP
September 14, 2020








*ISLAMABAD: *The government of Balochistan has initiated work on multiple agro projects with the aim to enhance the production in the province through modern technologies.

Talking to _APP_, an official of the Balochistan government said that the government began training programmes for farmers and landowners of the province on modern farming methods.

“The projects including, use of modern technology for water conservation, promotion of tunnel farming, strengthening of the Agricultural Department’s research laboratories, promotion of research and development and improvement through registration and certification of new varieties of wheat, rice, barley and vegetables were underway,” he said.

“Around 27 previous agriculture projects were under way at the cost of Rs 37,212 million, while 16 new ones with an estimated cost of Rs 2,905 million were undertaken during the current year.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 14th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

400,000 Olive Trees will be planted in Balochistan this year to promote low water-consuming farming, aimed to fight water scarcity in the province.

The saplings would be provided to farmers for free, offering farmers an alternative crop to boost their incomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The 33 sports and recreational complexes progress review. One in each district of Balochistan is one of our major steps towards healthy, better and progressive steps for youth, children , women and elderly. Not just sports, but more then that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Official of Balochistan Coastal Development Authority *BCDA *said measures have been taken to develop tourism projects worth of Rs 206 million in coastal areas.

After feasibility studies of 12 places from Gwadar to Gadani Coast. Seven tourist resorts are being set up at Rs 50 million......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rapid construction is taking place at Gwadar Free Economic Zone (Corridor)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Asim Saleem Bajwa

@AsimSBajwa

Earlier neglected areasM approved in principle, upgrading Kci-Qta-Chaman Road to Expressway:Here is Ad for hiring consultant for feasibility study (BOT).Balochistan’s (790km) most frequented road,highest accidents due to condition, peoples’ pressing need #PakistanMovingForward

5:03 AM · Sep 23, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Computer lab inaugurated in Mastung*
'FC played a vital role in the development of education and health sector across the province'


September 27, 2020










*QUETTA:*Balochistan North Inspector General Frontier Corps (IGFC) Major General Fayaz Hussain inaugurated a fitness health club and a computer lab in Cadet College Mastung on Saturday. 

Addressing on the occassion, Hussain said FC played a vital role in the development of education and health sector across the province along with maintaining law and order situation in Balochistan. “The provincial force is engaged in providing resources to students for modern education,” said Hussain, adding restoration of peace across the province is the top priority of the force. 

The IGFC reiterated resolve in taking initiatives for restoration of peace in Balochistan and vowed to support decisions taken by the provincial government for the development of the province and progress of people.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 27th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Park at Gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gas supply project inaugurated in Gwadar*

02 Oct 2020







The Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) laid a pipeline for providing gas to domestic consumers in Gwadar. 


GWADAR: Member of the National Assembly Mohammad Aslam Bhootani has inaugurated a gas supply project in the port city of Gwadar.

The Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) laid a pipeline for providing gas to domestic consumers in Gwadar. The people of the area started getting gas on Wednesday.

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony of the project, Mr Bhootani said it was a demand of the people of his constituency and he was happy to fulfil the promise of providing gas to the domestic consumers. “I will continue serving the people of my constituency who elected me,” he said, adding that he would continue efforts to protect the rights of the people of the coastal area.

MPA Mir Hamal Kalmati of the BNP-Mengal, leaders of the National Party, Mir Dur Mohammad Nagori, Hafeez Jaffar, Rafiq Jumma and officials of the SSGC attended the ceremony.


_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Sibi Road Quetta N-65 lane marking....


----------



## ghazi52

Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approval of New Gwadar International Airport project at a cost of Rs 55.4 billion.
This airport is funded by Government of Pakistan and 1.52 billion yuan or Rs. 34 billion Chinese grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Higher Education Commission (HEC) has requested all provinces to earmark *special allocations for students from Balochistan. *This will build upon HEC’s dedicated programme of support for Baloch students as well as students from remote and less developed regions of the country.

Besides allocated quota for students from Balochistan in all the general scholarship schemes of HEC, special programmes have been initiated, 

*which have resulted in the award of 4523 need-based scholarships, *
3000 Ehsaas scholarships, 
227 overseas scholarships,
332 indigenous scholarships and placement of 300 students in medical colleges every year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Alhamdulilah the first ever Cancer hospital in Balochistan being done by the Provincial Government in Quetta.

Not only cancer hospital, but Quetta Cardiac, Nawakilli General Hospital and Fatima jinnah Hospital is being upgraded too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Cricket stadium in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Govt to spend Rs600bn in three years for Balochistan uplift: Asad Umar*

*ISLAMABAD:* Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Minister Asad Umar has said that the government will spend Rs600 billion on the uplift of nine Balochistan districts in the next three years.
Addressing a news conference along with Information Minister Shibli Faraz, Communications Minister Murad Saeed and Defence Production Minister Zubaida Jalal on Thursday, Asad Umar said that these projects will help bring prosperity and improve law and order situation in the province.
The minister said 57pc households of these districts will be given electricity and gas; 16 small dams will be constructed to enable the irrigation of 150,000 acres of land; while three plants for dates and olives will also be established in Balochistan.
He said that the federal government will fully support Balochistan Exploration Company to explore minerals in the province.
The minister said as many as 640,000 children will be given distance education using modern teaching, while teachers will also be trained for this purpose. He said that 83,000 children will be enrolled in schools through provision of Rs2,000 cash stipend for female and Rs1,500 for male students.
Asad Umar said that over 200 basic health centres will be upgraded through provision of modern health equipment, doctors and other paramedical staff. He said several initiatives are being taken to address issues related to malnutrition.









Govt to spend Rs600bn in three years for Balochistan uplift: Asad Umar


ISLAMABAD: Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Minister Asad Umar has said that the government will spend Rs600 billion on the uplift of nine Balochistan districts in the next three years.




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk




*Balochistan to establish new administrative sub-divisions*

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani. — DawnNewsTV/File
QUETTA: The Balochistan cabinet has decided to establish new administrative sub-divisions in the province in view of its increasing population and formed a sub-committee of the cabinet which will be headed by Minister for Revenue Saleem Ahmed Khosa.
The decision in this regard was taken at a cabinet meeting which was presided over by the Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani here on Wednesday.
It was observed in the meeting that due to increasing population of the province, the administrative issues were increasing that needed establishment of new sub-divisions.
It was decided in the meeting that a senior member of the Board of Revenue, secretaries of law, services and general administration and a member at the divisional level would be included in the sub-committee of the cabinet to look after the administrative and other issues.

The provincial cabinet approved in its meeting the draft of the Balochistan Power Development Act, 2020, for integrating energy policy in the province, implementing programmes and projects for available energy resources in a better way and attracting the private sector’s investment in the energy sector.
While discussing the impact of Covid-19, the cabinet meeting approved the grant for National Response and Reliance Plan for coronavirus and National Equitable Education Programme.
The cabinet meeting also approved the suggestion of changing the names of irrigation department’s development schemes and the amendments to Balochistan Arts Council Act, 2018, to establish the board of the council.
The meeting also approved the procedure for allotment rules 2009 regarding allotment of official residence facility in Quetta. Under the amendment in the rules, an official resident could be allotted in the name of the daughter of a retired government employee. Earlier, it was not included in the allotment rules.
The cabinet also approved the Balochistan Judicial Academy Contributory Provident Funds rules 2019 and Pension rules, 2019.
The cabinet while discussing issues relating to the health department gave approval to ad-hoc and contract appointments of medical officers, lady medical officers, dental surgeons, staff nurses in the health department and appointments on specialist cadre posts and teacher cadre posts of medical colleges and teaching hospitals.
The meeting also gave approval for making functional eight teaching hospitals of the province. It also approved the hawkers’ welfare fund revised policy 2020.
Ministers, the parliamentary secretary on information, the chief secretary and other officials attended the meeting.









Balochistan to establish new administrative sub-divisions


Decision taken at cabinet meeting presided over by Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Night view Park in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 1st phase of water supply to Gwadar through transmission line from Swad Dam has been finished, work on the 2nd phase from Shadi Kaur to Chadgarh is underway in which 70% work has been completed.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Cricket Stadium*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

As reported the government has finalized and approved the ‘Gwadar Smart City Master Plan. The Federal Secretary Maritime Affairs Rizwan Ahmed announced the approval yesterday.









It was also revealed by Senator Mushahid Hussain present at the meeting said that a major part of the Afghan transit trade was passing through Gwadar already.

The government he said was seeking the creation of a dry port by Uzbekistan and was in talks with the authorities there to make it happen. The dry port thus would serve all Central Asian Republics (CARs). Senator Ahmed said further that Uzbek authorities were keen to shift their exports and imports to Gwadar as it was the nearest port city for them.



*Gwadar Smart City Master Plan*

The officials revealed the projected details of the Gwadar Smart City Master Plan; the population of which is expected to exceed two million people in the long-term with high-paid expatriate professionals accounting for up to 80% of the population.


The city is likely to attract high commercial activity since the government will provide a tax-free zone there. Pakistan’s largest international airport had been inaugurated earlier this year in the new city.

The officials further projected that high-tech industries would be established, mega shopping malls, luxury resorts, and man made islands too would be created eventually in and around Gwadar..


----------



## ghazi52

Jam Kamal Khan

@jam_kamal

A step forward....making all Govt Girls and Boys colleges Balochistan as Degree colleges....Not only this, but an ongoing project to enhance all facilities in them too. #EmergingBalochistan

11:37 AM · Dec 7, 2020·Twitter for Android

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On 8 December, 22,000 tons of DAP fertilizer arrived and will be unloaded, bagged and trucked to Afghanistan in Gwadar. Under the epidemic situation, it provides a rare business opportunity for local customs clearance, labor service and logistics companies!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fibre optic cable laid in Gwadar*

EVP says PTCL has taken initiatives to improve internet connectivity in industrial areas

December 18, 2020


*KARACHI: *A new fibre optic cable has been laid in Gwadar which is good news for future investors, said Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited (PTCL) Executive Vice President Abdul Zahir Achakzai.

He was speaking at a meeting with industrialists at the Korangi Association of Trade and Industry (KATI) on Thursday.

On the international front, the Gwadar city plays a pivotal role under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and by extension under the Silk Road initiative of China. At the local level, the port city is important for Balochistan as well as the rest of Pakistan.


CPEC’s commercial route runs from Gwadar to western China. The corridor, now worth over $60 billion, needs faster internet connectivity to run its large-scale operations smoothly.

Achakzai added that the company had taken several initiatives to improve internet connectivity in industrial areas as it acknowledged the importance of communication infrastructure. “We have already taken a number of measures to improve internet connectivity in Korangi along with the rest of the city,” he said.

Speaking on the occasion, KATI President Saleemuz Zaman said internet connectivity, speed and efficiency had emerged as the new standard and prerequisite for industrialisation and business growth.

Highlighting that PTCL had enhanced its services, Zaman voiced hope that it would reach on a par with communication standards of modern times.

Talking about KATI, he said its first priority was its members and their facilitation in every possible way.
“We urge all the service providers in the area to build effective coordination with the Korangi Industrial and Trading Estate Development and Management Company (KITE-DMC) as many infrastructure projects are underway,” he said.

KITE-DMC Chairman and CEO Zubair Chhaya urged officials to establish a mechanism for better coordination between PTCL and KITE.

He assured them that PTCL would be consulted prior to any development work in the area to avoid any losses to both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Iran, Pakistan open 2nd border crossing for trade surge*

The Frontier Post
December 19, 2020


GABD: Iran and Pakistan have inaugurated the second official border crossing for the transfer of goods and passengers.

The border point opened during a ceremony on Saturday, with Iran’s Minister of Roads and Urban Development Mohammad Eslami and the Pakistani Minister for Defense Production Zubaida Jalal attending the event.

The gateway connects Rimadan, located in Dashtyari country of Iran’s southeastern Sistan and Baluchestan Province, with Pakistan’s Gabd.

The Rimadan border crossing has a capacity for exporting and importing goods and transporting Pakistani pilgrims and tourists.

The border’s 70-kilometer distance with Gwadar port also enables Pakistani citizens to reach Iran’s strategic Chabahar port, from where they can travel by plane or train to Iran’s religious cities and tourist sites.


The connection of the Rimadan border with Pakistan’s Karachi port would pave the way for linking China and Southeast Asian countries to Eastern Europe.

In an interview with IRNA news agency, Iran’s Ambassador to Pakistan Mohammad Ali Hosseini said there was only one crossing, Mirjaveh-Taftan, on the 900-kilometer border between the two neighboring states.

So, he added, Iranian and Pakistani officials decided to open two more border gateways, Rimadan-Gabd and Pishin-Mand.

The envoy also stressed that the inauguration of Rimdan-Gabd border point will increase economic and trade cooperation between Tehran and Islamabad, reduce smuggling and improve the livelihood of border residents as well as the security situation along the common frontier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A historic day for Pakistan & Iran as a new border crossing is established at Pakistani Gabd Post with Iran’s Rimdan post linking Gwadar with Chahbahar. This will lead to a revolution in cross border trade & border markets eliminating rampant smuggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Green House. 
Under preparations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven projects under way to promote tourism in coastal areas*

Saleem Shahid
01 Jan 2021
 






The projects will attract not only tourists but also investors interested in investing in the coastal areas of the province. — AFP/File



QUETTA: The Balochistan government has launched seven projects to promote tourism in coastal areas of the province and work on these projects is in progress.

The projects will attract not only tourists but also investors interested in investing in the coastal areas of the province.

This was said in a briefing at a meeting held here on Thursday to discuss promotion of tourism, culture and archeology and development schemes launched at tourist sites in various areas of Balochistan.

The meeting was presided over by Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani and attended by Adviser to the CM on tourism and culture Abdul Khaliq Hazara, Chief Secretary of Balochistan Capt (retd) Fazeel Asghar, Additional Chief Secretary Planning and Development Abdul Saboor Kakar and the secretary of culture and tourism.

The meeting was informed that a master plan had been prepared for promotion of tourism and culture and work on eco-tourism resorts was under way at seven places in the coastal areas of the province.

The participants were briefed about feasibility and construction of cultural complexes in different areas of the province at a cost of Rs50 million.

“Model beach parks will be established at Gadani, Kund Malir, Ormara, Pasni and Gwadar to provide maximum facilities to tourists,” the tourism secretary told the meeting, adding that the master plans for Ziarat and Shaban valleys had also been prepared.

Chief Minister Alyani said that tourism offices should be set up at divisional levels, tourism information centers should be opened on major highways and signs on tourist spots and culture should be installed on the highways.

He said that competitions in various fields of art should be organised across Balochistan.
Referring to the importance of archeological sites in the province, the chief minister said that concrete steps should be taken by the departments concerned for their protection and discovering more such sites.

He pointed out that Balochistan already had Mehrgarh archeological site which belonged to a seven thousand years old civilization.

He said that promotion of tourism, arts and culture would highlight the positive image of Balochistan.

_Published in Dawn, January 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝗦𝘂𝗿𝗯𝗮𝗻𝗱𝗮𝗿 𝗥𝗲𝘃𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗲 𝗢𝘀𝗺𝗼𝘀𝗶𝘀 𝗪𝗮𝘁𝗲𝗿 𝗗𝗲𝘀𝗮𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗣𝗹𝗮𝗻𝘁 *Gwadar*

To meet the shortage of drinking water in Surbandar in District Gwadar, 0.2 MGD RO desalination plant was established by FWO in June 2018. So far, 35.5 million gallons water has been produced and delivered to the locals of Surbanda

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Development of Gwadar Port continues to advance*

By China Economic Net

by Cheng Xizhong 

On January 6, President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi visited Gwadar and underlined the need to utilize Gwadar Port free zone area for transit trade with regional countries including Afghanistan.

At a briefing on progress work about the master plan of Gwadar City and operationalization of Gwadar Port, the president said that the speedy flow of traffic at Gwadar Port must be ensured. He urged the authorities to accelerate development activities and remove all hindrances in this regard through consensus-building and consultation with the relevant stakeholders. He particularly thanked the Chinese Government for constructing state-of-the-art China Business Centre (CBC) in Gwadar.

President Dr. Arif Alvi’s visit has fully demonstrated that the Pakistani leadership attaches great importance to continuously promoting the construction of Gwadar Port, a shining pearl of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
To speed up the construction of the related projects in Gwadar Port, relevant departments of China and Pakistan held the fifth meeting of the Joint Working Group (JWG) through video link on November 30, 2020, in which both sides reviewed progress on projects related to Gwadar Port, road and air infrastructure, provision of water supply and sanitation facilities.

Since early 2020, China and Pakistan have jointly strived to overcome the impact of novel coronavirus pneumonia and promote the stable and healthy construction and operation of the series projects in Gwadar.

Relevant Chinese enterprises have undertaken an enormous amount of work in the fields of joint operations against the pandemic and social livelihood, and won wide acclaim and appreciation from all walks of life in Gwadar. Gwadar Port has become a bright spot of successfully balancing pandemic prevention and project construction during the CPEC development in 2020.

Now in Gwadar Port, five container cranes have been added. A stack yard of 100,000 square meters has been built. The seawater desalination equipment and container scanning devices have been added, and the port function has been fully restored. At the moment, the terminal can accommodate two 50,000 DWT freighters at the same time, and can handle bulk cargo, container and roll on-roll off cargo, with full operation capacity.

The development of Gwadar Port is forcefully driving the economic development of Balochistan and even Pakistan as a whole. Moreover, Gwadar Port will become the nearest sea port for Afghanistan, Tajikistan and other Central Asian inland countries, and become a regional logistics and shipping center. Gwadar Port will also become an important logistics, trade, emerging industries, science and technology, culture and education center in southwest Pakistan.

_Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law，Senior Fellow of the Charhar Institute, former Defense Attache in South Asian countries. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350077524441788416


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> On 8 December, 22,000 tons of DAP fertilizer arrived and will be unloaded, bagged and trucked to Afghanistan in Gwadar. Under the epidemic situation, it provides a rare business opportunity for local customs clearance, labor service and logistics companies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 694359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694358


We need to connect gawadar to afghanistan ASAP to declog the karachi port which is clogged
We also need to build another port may be near karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Vessels of 2021 arrived at Gwadar port. Welcome*


1---- LPG vessel GAS ARMA ETA, weighted 1.6K tones, arrived at Gwadar Port

2 ---- Afghan Transit DAP vessel BLUE BALESTIER ETA, weighted 18K tones, arrived at 11:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First investment policy of Balochistan introduced*
January 19, 2021

 







The Chief Executive Officer of the Balochistan Board of Investment and Trade, Farman Zarkoon, on Monday said that an investment policy had been introduced for the first time in Balochistan. — AFP



QUETTA: The Chief Executive Officer of the Balochistan Board of Investment and Trade, Farman Zarkoon, on Monday said that an investment policy had been introduced for the first time in Balochistan.

Talking to various delegations of investors from Karachi, he said innumerable incentives and facilities had been provided to domestic and foreign companies for investment in Balochistan.

An attractive environment had been provided to investors in Gwadar Free Zone, he added.

Mr Zarkoon said the investment policy had allowed tax exemptions for 23 years, 100 percent exemption from customs duties for construction and operations, land lease for 99 years, flexibility in visa rules, offices and infrastructure of international standard and security arrangements, while small industrial units and warehouses were ready for use.



> CEO informs investors about incentives under new policy


Investors have access to facilities at their doorsteps. Numerous concessions have also been given in the free trade zone, while an oil city is being set up on 8,000 acres of land, besides water desalination plants, LNG terminals, restaurants and recreational facilities in Gwadar, he added.

Mr Zarkoon said that there were vast investment opportunities in supermarkets, power generation projects, oil terminals, warehouses, container rails, import industries, tourism infrastructure and hotels, which could be exploited to the fullest.

There were numerous investment opportunities in livestock, tourism, special economic zones, industry and construction and agriculture sectors, he added.


_Published in Dawn, January 19th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352214984873422848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352294421363118081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Hub western bypass completed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353208414592233472


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353553222888280064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*MoU signed for tree plantation drive in three Balochistan districts*


The Newspaper's Staff
January 25, 2021

 






The United Nations Development Programme, Balochistan Forest Department and the Taraqee Foundation have announced launching a joint tree plantation campaign in three districts of Balochistan.



QUETTA: The United Nations Development Programme, Balochistan Forest Department and the Taraqee Foundation have announced launching a joint tree plantation campaign in three districts of Balochistan.

A memorandum of understanding has been signed between the Balochistan Forest Department and Taraqee Foundation for the implementation of the plantation campaign.

Speaking at a press conference here on Sunday, Chief Executive Officer of the Taraqee Foundation Amjad Rasheed said that for the time being three districts of Balochistan had been chosen for tree plantation and more districts could be included in the campaign later.

He said the tree plantation campaign was named ‘Chand Meri Zameen Phool Mera Watan’ with the aim to create awareness among the people about the clean environment. During the campaign, around 70,000 trees would be planted in Quetta’s Hanna and Urak valley, Nawan Killi, Pishin, Ban Khushdil Khan and some other areas, he added.

Mr Rasheed said the Taraqee Foundation had taken responsibility for implementation of the project and was taking care of the plants, while the support of various line departments and NGOs involved in the network of the Foundation would also be sought.

He appealed to the media to join hands in the public interest project. He said that a mega event in this regard would be organised next month. He said that under the plan the labourers who lost their jobs during the Covid-19 pandemic would be engaged for the tree plantation and looking after plants.

In reply to a question, he said that Rs15 million would be spent on the project and providing jobs to the labourers. He said that every institution could join hands with the Taraqee Foundation and Forest Department in the campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Govt of #Balochistan has approved dam projects of Rs 42.4 billion which are part of development program to uplift least developed districts of Balochistan.

Dams include:

Awaran
Panjgur
Tapok
Garba
Shehzanik
Mand
Solaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SC accepts Balochistan govt appeal regarding development projects

The Frontier Post
January 27, 2021


ISLAMABAD (APP): The Supreme Court on Wednesday accepted the Balochistan government appeal against the high court order regarding development projects in the province.

A three-member SC bench comprising Justice Umar Ata Bandial, Justice Sajjad Ali Shah and Justice Munib Akhtar heard the case.

The court stayed the implementation of the restriction of allocating 33% funds for development projects.

The court also directed the Balochistan government to submit complete record of PC-1 documents of development projects.

The court also sought documentary evidence from Leader of Opposition in Balochistan Assembly Malik Sikandar Khan over objections on the development plans.

The Advocate General Balochistan said that implementing sub-section 2 of section 16 of the Balochistan Financial Management Act would halt ongoing projects.

He said that 33% of the cost must be allocated in the budget at the time of approval of each project under sub-section 2 of section 16.

Justice Munib Akhtar asked why was this not taken into account while approving the budget?

Justice Bandial said that the Balochistan government was of the view that the Act would be implemented from the next budget.

The Advocate General said that the Balochistan government spent 56% of its budget on development projects for the first time in the country’s history.

He said that PC-1 for all projects was prepared. The plan to hold the National Games in Balochistan was 80 percent completed, he added.

He said that the the National Games were delayed due to Corona virus.

Justice Bandial said that the court had to review the legal aspects of development projects as different forums were available for the rest of the objections.

He said that it was also alleged that no funds were allocated for development projects in Balochistan. It was also alleged that the funds went into few pockets, he added.

He advised the provincial government to restore people’s trust.

Justice Bandial said that a lot of money was wasted on public development projects due to the situation in Balochistan.

Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal said that the provincial government had spent Rs 30 billion in Quetta alone. The provincial government had pulled out 2,000 projects from PSDP, he added.

Later, hearing of the case was adjourned till date in office.

Talking to media outside SC, Jam Kamal said that there should be transparency in elections and therefore he supported open ballot.

He said that a case regarding PSDP was pending in the apex court. “We have made reforms to the PSDP in the last two years”, he added.

He said that the high court had imposed restrictions on PSDP.

He said that the apex court gave relief to the provincial government against the high court order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Consul General Libijian handover China Aid to *Gwadar Police Station, *40 motorcycles, 10 mobile sentry boxes and 10 laptops.

© Voice of Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Congrats on the establishment of Gwadar Women's Development Centre. 
The centre was sponsored by Consulate General of People’s Republic of China in Karachi, & managed by Gwadar Women’s Development Organisation and China Overseas Ports Holding Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA to start operating Turbat-Sharjah flights from February*


Two flights will be operated in the week on this route, said PIA spokesperson.
ATR planes will be used for flight operations between Turbat and Sharjah, said the airline.

BR Web Desk 
28 Jan 2021







*The Pakistan International Airline (PIA) on Thursday announced to operate flights from Turbat to Sharjah.*


According to the PIA spokesperson, the national flag carrier will launch Turbat-Sharjah operations from February 6.

Two flights will be operated in the week on this route, he added. The airline is starting the route to facilitate passengers of Turbat and surroundings areas.

ATR planes will be used for flight operations between Turbat and Sharjah, the spokesperson said.

Earlier this week, PIA had announced to increase the number of flights between Karachi and Quetta.

The PIA spokesperson had said in a statement that the national flag-carrier will operate four flights in a week between Karachi and Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Students of Balochistan province would soon get a full-fledged university to get higher education in the field of minerals and natural resources as the authorities concerned are making steady progress on the project.

The *‘Umer Khan Sanjrani Minerals and Natural Resources University*’ would be established in NokKundi, Chaghi area of the province on 500 acres of land at an estimated cost of Rs6 billion, a senior official aware of the project developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*MPCL enters into JV Agreement for Potential Mining Projects in Balochistan*


“As part of its long term growth strategy, MPCL is evaluating multiple opportunities in nearcore and non-core sectors to diversify its business including mineral exploration in the prospective areas of the country,” it added.

Ali Ahmed 
24 Nov 2020








*The Mari Petroleum Company Limited (MPCL) has entered into a joint venture arrangement with a number of companies to undertake potential mining projects in the Province of Balochistan.*


As per the company, MPCL has entered into an agreement with Y.B. Pakistan Limited, Arif Habib Equity (Private) Limited, Liberty Mills Limited, and Reliance Commodities (Private) Limited pertaining to a joint venture arrangement through a company (National Resources (Private) Limited (NRL)) to potentially undertake mineral mining projects in the Province of Balochistan.

“These projects will involve, inter alia, exploration, survey, extraction, excavation, mining and sale of produced minerals. MPCL, in the initial stages will acquire approximately up to 20 percent equity share in NRL,” informed MPCL in a statement.

The company further said that the joint venture is subject to necessary regulatory approvals from relevant authorities, including clearance from the Competition Commission of Pakistan, under the Competition Act, 2010 and in due course, grant of necessary license(s) and lease(s).

“As part of its long term growth strategy, MPCL is evaluating multiple opportunities in nearcore and non-core sectors to diversify its business including mineral exploration in the prospective areas of the country,” it added.

It is pertinent to note that formerly known as Mari Gas Company Limited. MPCL is primarily an exploration and production company in the upstream segment of the petroleum industry with the principal business activities of oil and gas exploration, drilling, field development, production and distribution of hydrocarbons like natural gas, crude oil, condensate and LPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar coal power project agreements approved by ECC*

Zaheer Abbasi 
29 Jan 2021









ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet has approved implementation agreement, supplemental agreement and power purchase agreement for 300MW Coal Power Project at Gwadar,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Beautiful View Of Gwadar Cricket Stadium. 🏏

Courtesy: Fakhar e Alam

#CPEC #GwadarPort #Balochistan #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Container Beach Library Gwadar, Balochistan 

This Library was established with the support of Rotary International and district administration of Gwadar.

© Abdul Rehman






.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZAMURD

*NHA Approves Construction Project of Hoshab-Awaran Section of M-8*

Posted 3 seconds ago by ProPK Staff








The National Highway Authority (NHA) Executive Board has approved the award of works for the construction of the Hoshab-Awaran section (146 km) of the M-8 project.



The project will be carried at Rs. 14.57 billion against the engineers’ estimates of Rs. 18.6 billion.

The meeting of the NHA Executive Board held with Chairman NHA, Capt. (Retd.) Sikander Qayyum, in the chair, approved the project.
According to the official documents regarding the project, the construction work has been divided into two packages.

Package-IA is 73.5 km and awarded to the lowest evaluated bidder Maqbool-Calsons JV at their evaluated bid price of Rs. 7.334 billion.

The newspaper report said that it is 19.59 percent below the engineer’s estimate of Rs. 9.12 billion based on CSR-2014.
The package 1B is 72.5 km and will be awarded to the lowest evaluated bidder KACNIC-RMS-RA JV at their evaluated bid price of Rs. 7.249 billion, which is 23.89 percent below the engineer’s estimate of Rs. 9.525 billion based on Composite Schedule of Rate (CSR)-2014, the newspaper report mentioned.

Additionally, the board also approved extension in services of already onboard staff of HRTC (24 Nos.) for one year period on the same terms and conditions.

However, this will be the final extension in the service of the contractual staff of HRTC.
The NHA Executive Board approved the award of works for dualization of Kuchlac–Zhob Section of N-50, Package-III: KM 130+00 to KM 180+00 (Qila Saifullah to Nasai) 50 KM to SMADBShahrukh-MBC (JV), the lowest bidder at their bid price of Rs. 6.654 billion, which is 37.02 percent below the engineer’s estimate of Rs. 10.566 billion based on CSR-2014, official documents revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal, Balochistan govts sign agreement on Gwadar Shipyard Project*


February 3, 2021









The federal and Balochistan governments have signed an agreement regarding the development of the Gwadar Shipyard Project, _Geo News_ reported Tuesday.

According to the outlet, a ceremony was held in this regard which was attended by Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan while the Federal government was represented by the Defense Production minister Zubaida Jalal. Several other federal and provincial officials were also in attendance.

Speaking to journalists after signing the agreement, Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan said that the project serves as a "historic move," adding that such projects would bring economic stability to the province.

On the other hand, Zubaida Jalal said that a shipyard in Gwadar was needed for a long time, adding that under the agreement, a ship-repairing and maintenance department will be established.

"To run the shipyard, the youth of Balochistan will be given preference," she said, adding that the staffers will be sent to Karachi and Taxila for heavy engineering and technical training.










Federal, Balochistan govts sign agreement on Gwadar Shipyard Project


The federal and Balochistan governments have signed an agreement regarding the development of the Gwadar Shipyard Project, Geo News reported Tuesday.According to the outlet, a ceremony was held in...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jam Kamal inaugurates Garuk Storage Dam at Kharan*


The chief minister has also reviewed, examined the quality of the on going development projects initiated in the division.
APP
04 Feb 2021


QUETTA: Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal Khan on Thursday inaugurated Garuk Storage Dam located on Garuk River at Kharan district to resolve water woes of the area.
On the occasion the chief minister was briefed by th
e project engineer on the newly constructed dam on his visit of the site.
During his visit, the chief minister also inaugurated the newly constructed Kharan Namak Pass road, Yakmach to Balndak road in his visit of Rakhshan division.

The chief minister has also reviewed, examined the quality of the on going development projects initiated in the division.

Jam Kamal said all available resources would be utilized for uplift of the Kharan area. The government was striving hard to bring all less developed areas at par with the developed ones.
He opened hostel for working women, incubation centre and ladies bazaar to empower and facilitate women, enabling them to play a role for the development of the province.

The chief minister was also initiates the Women Business Incubation Centre in Kharan with the aim to support women to set up their businesses, enhance their entrepreneurship skills and overcome the challenges being faced by them in market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Energy needs for the growing city will be met by 300 MW exclusive power plant on which construction work is to start shortly.
New developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan sets up first artificial reefs to improve marine life*

WWF-Pakistan terms initiative ‘a new era of biodiversity conservation’

New artificial reefs have been installed off Balochistan coast to improve marine life and fish stocks by creating a sustainable marine ecosystem.

The government of Balochistan has placed nearly 330 modular blocks of the artificial reef, each weighing 1.5 tons, in an area of four square nautical miles west of #Jiwani town in Gwadar Bay. 

“The artificial reef was set up at a total cost of Rs48.5 million” by the provincial government, said Ahmad Nadeem, project leader and director fisheries department of Balochistan government. Following the successful deployment of reefs, the government plans to establish more artificial reefs along the coast, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta's Newly rehabilitated Hockey stadium and newly first constructed international size covered swimming pool. 
















Quetta's Newly rehabilitated Hockey stadium and newly first constructed international size covered swimming pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another feather shall be in Gwadar sites to see...
A glass observatory on Hammar head giving a 360 view of the ocean....
Work under progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Cricket Stadium has caught the attention of the cricketing fraternity for its stunning beauty and mesmerizing backdrop. Fans have been requesting the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to construct an international standard stadium on the location, and it looks like PCB has expressed their intention to adhere to these requests.

In a historic move, PCB will hold an exhibition match between PSL teams, Karachi Kings and Quetta Gladiators, on March 25 at Gwadar Cricket Stadium. Famous TV personality, Fakhr-e-Alam, posted a video on Twitter, where he announced the historic move.


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan government plans to declare Gwadar SEZ a ‘Tax-Free Zone’
*

February 22, 2021
pakistantoday.com

To realize the dream of industrialization in Gwadar, Balochistan government is planning to embark on an ambitious step of declaring Gwadar Special Economic Zone a ‘tax free zone’ and establishing a one-window operation for the investors. The projects worth Rs 20 billion in Gwadar are in full swing and successful completion of these projects will turn Gwadar into an economic hub.




ISLAMABAD: Balochistan government is working on a plan to declare Special Economic Zone (SEZ) at Gwadar as a tax-free zone under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and a one-window system is also being introduced to facilitate the local and foreign investors.

An official source told Pakistan Today that the development projects in Gwadar are being completed under the CPEC framework and the Balochistan government is undertaking numerous projects worth Rs20 billion for the uplift of the people of Gwadar.

The official said that the Balochistan government is inviting investors to Gwadar for the generation of revenue which can help Gwadar transform into an economic hub of the region.

The official said that a 250-km-long road network has been laid in Gwadar to facilitate smooth traffic. The official added that Gwadar industrial zone would comprise of three parts while an education city and a diplomatic zone would also be established in the port city.

The official explained that the provincial government has formulated rules for allotment of land in industrial zones in the province and land will now be allotted in industrial zones only to those industrialists who will set them up to the decided industry within the stipulated timeframe.

The official said that the provincial government will soon allocate 20,000 acres of land for the SEZ and special security arrangements have been made in and around Gwadar. The official said that the security apparatus in place has led to maintaining peace and development in Balochistan.

The official informed that under the 2050 Master Plan, the issues of water and electricity for the people of Gwadar would be resolved by the end of next year (2022). They added that work is in full swing on a desalination plant, which will convert five million gallons of seawater into drinking water and a 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant. Both the projects will be functional by January 2023, the official added.

The official said that over 40 Chinese companies have pledged to invest in the first phase of SEZ under CPEC at Gwadar Port while another 200 companies have registered with the China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) for further investments in the first SEZ.

With this investment, the first phase of the SEZ has been completed,

The official explained that future investments in Gwadar Industrial Zone would include new industrial units, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobile phones, which will create more employment opportunities for the local people.

The official, when asked, rejected the notion of delays in the CPEC, saying that work on CPEC is in full swing and there are no impediments as the government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation.

The official further stated that, despite the coronavirus pandemic, the pace of work has not slowed down on CPEC projects and many such projects have been completed ahead of time. The official added that after the completion of CPEC, Gwadar will become the largest port in the region and an important economic hub in the world, which would benefit various countries.

The official said that Gwadar Port is fully operational and cargo ships have started arriving and added that a liquefied natural gas terminal will also be established at the port soon.

The official concluded that CPEC is a great economic project and it is a symbol of the cohesive relationship between Pakistan and China and a testament to our friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364091471280934912

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction DHA Expressway, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peagle

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364091471280934912



There is a bridge near Hub, it has broken pillars and looks to be moments away from collapse, but is still used by regular traffic.

Please try and see if you can find any updates regarding that, if it is being improved or a new one getting built or anything, that bridge is an accident waiting to happen. I saw it in a video by someone on YouTube. Thanks.


----------



## ZAMURD

peagle said:


> There is a bridge near Hub, it has broken pillars and looks to be moments away from collapse, but is still used by regular traffic.
> 
> Please try and see if you can find any updates regarding that, if it is being improved or a new one getting built or anything, that bridge is an accident waiting to happen. I saw it in a video by someone on YouTube. Thanks.


Already repaired and new Hub bypass inagurated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan’s Cardiac Hospital in Quetta under construction...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

𝐍𝐢𝐠𝐨𝐫𝐞 𝐒𝐡𝐚𝐫𝐢𝐟 - 𝐒𝐮𝐧𝐭𝐬𝐚𝐫 𝐑𝐨𝐚𝐝 , 𝐃𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐢𝐜𝐭 𝐆𝐰𝐚𝐝𝐚𝐫, 𝐁𝐚𝐥𝐨𝐜𝐡𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐚𝐧

Work on various parts of Nigore – Suntsar Road is in progress. Efforts are being made to complete this 54 Km long road as soon as possible. 
FWO is committed for timely completion of this project.




























.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive, Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Mosque under construction in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress at Eastbay Expressway break water. 
Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Balochistan cabinet on Thursday approved health insurance facility for 1.8 million families under which they would be able to get treatment in public and private hospitals for up to one million rupees for each family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar at Night..







.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar CPEC Warehouse, Gwadar Commercial Zone inaugurated*

April 5, 2021

SOURCEbrecoder.com.pk





The Gwadar CPEC Warehouses (GCW) and ‘Gwadar Commercial Zone (GCZ) have been inaugurated with established cargo storage facilities and development of office buildings, hotels, markets etc at prime locations adjacent to the new Gwadar International Airport. The inauguration ceremony was attended by Director General (DG) Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Shahzeb Khan Kakar, as well as investors, and real state representatives. Shahzeb Khan Kakar has said that development work under the new Gwadar Master Plan is in full swing, while work on planning and legislative fronts has been finalized, and the infrastructure development side will also see progress in days to come.


KARACHI: In line with Pakistan and China’s ambitious development plans for the Port City of Gwadar, inauguration of ‘Gwadar CPEC Warehouses’ (GCW) and ‘Gwadar Commercial Zone’ GCZ) took place on Friday to establish cargo storage facilities and development of office buildings, hotels, markets etc at prime locations adjacent to the new Gwadar International Airport.

The inauguration ceremony was graced by Director General (DG) Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Shahzeb Khan Kakar with his presence. A number of investors, and real state representatives were also present on the occasion.

Gwadar CPEC Warehouses’ and ‘ Gwadar Commercial Zone are projects of Akbar Group and its marketing is being carried out by the Star Marketing.

Shahzeb Khan Kakar said development work under new Gwadar Master Plan is in full swing, work on planning and legislative fronts has been finalized, while the infrastructure development side will also see progress in days to come.
While appreciating Akbar Group for the fulfilment of its commitments, he vowed to extend his all out support.
He said GDA is in constant touch with ABAD for its micro planning. We don’t want any arbitrary work that would be unacceptable for the stakeholders – the locals, developers, and the investors. “No stakeholder should feel left out in the process of development,” he said.

He said the Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal is the firm believer of taking people on board. On his direction, GDA is conducting public hearings to take recommendation, input of the concerned parties to incorporate them in the development policy.

Up to 80 percent demands of the investors have been incorporated in the master plan.
He said the Master Plan is not something to be kept hidden. Rather the purpose of this document is to ensure economic development along with the human development.

We are trying to declare Gwadar a tax free city. On request of CM Balochistan, legislation has been moved to the Parliament for considerations. It’s the dream of CM Balochistan to see Gwadar like Dubai. He said development is not possible without political will.

Kakar said the city will be developed under the highest of international standards to be an economic hub for the entire region and beyond.

To a query, he said Gwadar Development Authority has decided to revoke the licenses of fake and dubious housing sites, besides taking action against those responsible. The port will become the largest commercial and economic center in South Asia.

According to the new Gwadar Smart City Master Plan, Gwadar’s population will increase rapidly in the long run. The city will require some 15,800 new homes by 2025, 47,600 by 2030 and 254,500 by 2050.

The plan has been implemented in collaboration with the Ministry of Planning and Development, Gwadar Development Authority and China Communications Construction Company. Under the plan, 15,800 new houses will be required in Gwadar city by 2025, which will increase to 47,600 by 2030. On this occasion, Akbar Group founder Akbar Ali thanked the guests from Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar under construction Technical Education & Vocational Training Authority TEVTA Institute (Dated March, 2021)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Let's empower Women by facilitating them.
Development projects of *Women Development Department, *Loralai , Balochistan.

1. Construction of Women Bazar
2. Construction of Working Women Hostel
3. Construction of women incubation Center
4. Construction of women Center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ufone has been awarded a contract worth Rs2.07 billion by the Universal Service Fund (USF) to provide high-speed mobile broadband services in the Kech district of Balochistan.

USF Chief Executive Haaris Mahmood Chaudhary and Group CFO and Acting CEO PTCL & Ufone Nadeem Khan signed the contract on Friday.

Mr Amin claimed that keeping Balochistan at the forefront of technological growth was a top priority. He went on to say that digital connectivity would provide the marginalised communities of Kech district with unparalleled new opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Thursday directed the Fisheries Department to collect data of fish feed mills, besides starting registration of these factories on priority.

An official told APP that the provincial government would formulate fishing policy for the development of fisheries sector and steps would be taken for acquiring modern machinery for processing fish.

The steps would be taken in collaboration with Lasbela University of Agriculture, Water and Marine Sciences to further develop the fisheries sector by availing the services of Marine Science graduates of the varsity.

The chief minister directed to conduct a feasibility study of all jetties. He said the approved projects included construction of two Jetties at Jiwani and Ormara and floating Jetti at Kundmalir, establishment of eight hatcheries and 80 commercial net cultures.

He said the Cage Farming, Mobile Quality Control Laboratory, Establishment of Model Fish Farm, Recirculating Hatchery System, Consumer Fish Processing Facility were also proposed to be developed in next financial year.

The Cage fish farming is an innovative method which can bring production equivalent to about an acre from a space of one marla. The cages are installed in natural water.

The provincial government has decided to introduce new technologies in its fisheries sector to boost its business in the province.

He said the construction of fishing venue has been enforced on the directives of the Chief Minister of Balochistan to boost the untapped sector and provide facilities to the local fishermen.

“The province has a capacity to produce good quality fish and would generate more revenue by providing access to the global market,” he said.

The government would bring improvements in the fisheries department, as the interested entrepreneurs and investors could promote farming in the province purely on commercial basis, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nari River (near Sibi, Balochistan)




*


" With the exception of eastern side of the Marri-Bugti country, the drainage of the whole this area is carried off by the Nari, which in traversing the Marri country is known as the Beji. On the South it is joined by three considerable hill ********, the Chakar or Talli, the Lahri, and the Chhatr. All of these streams are subject to high floods, especially in July and August. when the fertile lands of Kachhi are irrigated from them." (Imperial Gazetteer of India, v. 22, p. 337, 1908 CE)

Nari River Basin

1. The Nari Basin covers ~20 percent of Balochistan and is the largest river basin in the province.
2. Its stratigraphy is complex with lateral variations in contemporaneous sedimentation across five geological zones and parent geology characterized by zones of convergence and slip faulting.
3. Alluvial deposits in the central and lower parts of the valleys consist of layers of clay, gravel, silt, sand or an admixture of these materials. Mean annual rainfall across the basin varies from 150 to 350 mm.
4. The river terminates in Hamal Lake with periodic overflows into Manchar Lake.
5. There are two important protected areas in the basin: the Ziarat Juniper Biosphere Reserve and Wam Games Reserve.

(Balochistan Integrated Water Resources Management and Development Project, 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Cardiac Emergency Response Centre Under construction At BMC Hospital Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CM calls for plan to promote handmade carpet industry*


Saleem Shahid
Published April 21, 2021 



QUETTA: Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani has said that there are ample opportunities for progress in the handicraft sector. He directed the small industry department to evolve a comprehensive plan for the revival of the handmade carpet industry in the province.

He said this while chairing a meeting on proposed development schemes of Industries and Home Department and their Concept Papers for PSDP 2021-22 here on Tuesday.

The meeting was attended by Provincial Home Minister Mir Ziaullah Langove, additional chief secretary for planning and development, additional chief secretary for home, principal secretary to the chief minister, finance secretary, information secretary, additional secretary for industries, MD LIDA and other officials concerned.

A detailed briefing was given to the participants regarding the proposed development schemes for the new financial year of the Department of Industries and Home Affairs.

A scheme has been proposed in the next year’s PSDP for the improvement of the Hub Industrial and Trading Estate, department of Industry and Craft. A plan has also been proposed to set up a one-window facilitation centre in Quetta to facilitate investors.

The concept paper of the proposed project for the development of infrastructure of Quetta Industrial and Trading Estate was approved during the meeting. A mini industrial estate in Zhob was also proposed in the meeting.

The concept paper of the proposed project for rehabilitation of carpet centres in Chaman, Sibi and Ziarat has been prepared while a plan has also been proposed to build CTD complexes in six districts of Balochistan in next financial year.

Establishing new police stations was also discussed. The chief minister directed that a PC-1 for modernisation of all carpet centres be formulated.

He also directed that an incentive package for promotion of investment in the province be prepared. He said that the population of Quetta is growing rapidly and in view of this fact land should be chosen for establishing more industries outside the city.

Mr Alyani said that the plan to expand the existing marble cities should be included in the new PSDP.

Published in Dawn, April 21st, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Preparing youth for jobs in CPEC projects is our top priority under comprehensive plan.
Clusters of Tech Institutes will be upgraded around new SEZs.
Gwadar Technical institute to cater for new industry in Free Zone coming up fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZAMURD

ghazi52 said:


> Preparing youth for jobs in CPEC projects is our top priority under comprehensive plan.
> Clusters of Tech Institutes will be upgraded around new SEZs.
> Gwadar Technical institute to cater for new industry in Free Zone coming up fast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 737004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 737005




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385830461038071810

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP clears two development projects worth Rs196bn including 306 Kilometer Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway and *Health projects for Balochist*an .

During a meeting, chaired by Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, approved Rs5bn in the health sector for Balochistan the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) with a higher financial share.

Projects costing no more than Rs10bn can be approved by CDWP while projects of higher estimated costs are approved by Ecnec once the CDWP clears them under the current financial powers.

CDWP also approved a health related project namely* “Strengthening of Existing DHQs, and selected THQs,* RHCs, BHUs in District Awaran, Washuk, Khuzdar, Lesbela , Panjgur, Gwadar and Kech” at a cost of Rs4.997bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

South Balochistan roads in focus. 
Basima-Khuzdar Road Progress 60%.
Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*GOC Gawadar applauds state-of-the-art VMS Project by iTecknologi*

BR Web Desk
28 Apr 2021

*GOC Gawadar, Major General Aamer Najam, visited Fisheries Monitoring Centre in Surbandar established by iTecknologi as part of the Larger Vessel Management System Project for Fishermen community.*


During the visit, the respected Major General and his team was given a briefing and a live demonstration of the system by Mr. Ahmed Bokhari, CTO iTecknologi. The High Command of Armed Forces deeply appreciated and applauded the efforts of iTecknologi and the Government. According to the GOC Gawadar of Armed Forces, the VMS system designed and implemented by iTecknologi will pave the way for a much need security and regulatory framework that is essential for the protection of Pakistani poor fishermen and international borders of our beloved motherland.

Earlier this month, the Chief Minister of Baluchistan, Mr. Jam Kamal inaugurated the VMS project in the presence of print and electronic media and praised the VMS system by iTecknologi. “The VMS system is the first step in regulating the fishing industry in compliance of international regulations; the system will provide the data that will help the Government to improve the livelihood of fishermen community as well as protect them from crossing border into hostile enemy territories”, the Chief Minister remarked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thal limited. is to setup a Rs 1.7 Billion polypropylene plant in Hub, Balochistan

Thal Limited, a subsidiary of the House of Habib, is setting up a plant to manufacture polypropylene woven bags in Hub with an investment of Rs1.7 billion

The plant, which has the capacity to produce 90 million bags annually, has been procured from Windmoller and Holscher of Germany.

Thal PPD CEO Syed Umair Ahmed said Thal Limited will use its expertise and extensive experience to facilitate the growing demand for polypropylene bags for safe storage and supply of major grains and commodities in Pakistan.

Thal Limited is a leading manufacturer of industrial sacks and paper bags in Pakistan, serving a diverse range of industries, including cement and building materials, food, agriculture, and retail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*43 Chinese firms all set to invest in Gwadar SEZ : COPHC*

Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose.

The chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities.

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Eastern Bypass Road Quetta.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan terms Ground-breaking ceremony of three roads in Baluchistan.*

23-Km 4 lanes of Quetta Western Bypass (N-25)
11-Km 4 lanes Dera Murad Jamali Bypass (N-65)
162-Km Ziarat-Harnai Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sports Complex, Quetta needs attention.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Educational Enclave Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: Under the Green Gwadar initiative, the Gwadar Development Authority has completed the plantation of date and other indigenous trees on a 10-km stretch of road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Building for Medical Emergency Response Center (MERC) at Bakhtiarabad is almost ready; it is situated between Dera Murad Jamali and Sibi, Balochistan and will respond to accidents on 111 km length of road along N-65 highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction one of the dams in Quetta city. Along with few more water dams and rest steps, to cater to the future and current needs of Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Government to allocate 20,000 acres for Gwadar (Balochistan) Special Economic Zone. *

Manzoor Hussain, Additional Secretary, Department of Industry and Commerce, Government of Pakistan, has said that the provincial government has formulated rules for allotment of land in industrial zones in Balochistan and land records are being fully computerized.

Following these measures, the land will now be allotted in industrial zones only to those industrialists who will invest in the fixed period. MD Jida Ata Ajogezai said that the provincial government would soon allocate 20,000 acres of land for the Special Economic Zone in Gwadar.

Additional Secretary Industry Manzoor Hussain said that there were some problems in allotment of land in an industrial zone in Gwadar. Chief Minister Jam Kamal has taken special steps to address them. Laws have now been framed for the acquisition of land. He said that work on development projects in Gwadar is underway under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MCC Resources has been growing with local community in Balochistan for 18 yrs by providing jobs to local people & contributions to economic, scientific, educational, cultural and healthcare development.
Their success gives the company more confidence to take roots and for cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Naukundi-Mashkhel road project to help promote economic activities in areas:*

Murad Saeed said previous government had only constructed 645 km roads, while our government in two and a half years completed 1753 km roads projects.


APP
20 May 2021


ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed said on Thursday that the completion of Naukundi - Mashkhel road project would help promoting economic activities at the area.

Addressing a virtual groundbreaking ceremony of 103-kilimeter-long Naukundi-Mashkhel highway, he termed the project life saving connectivity. He said Naukundi-Mashkhel highway was one of the important projects for Balochistan province. He said that it was not only an economic corridor but also a mineral corridor.

The minister said that with the completion of this project people would get easy accessibility to hospitals, employment and economic opportunities. Thanking Prime Minister Imran Khan, he said the project was part of premiers’ vision to uplift the deprived segment of the society.

He said that network of roads was being laid down across the country through public and private partnership and under a new vision.

He said that road infrastructure projects were being launched in the less developed areas, following vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 103 KM Nokundi-Mashkhel road started.*
Detailed design Mashkhel-Panjgur Road(200 km)in process.
To connect N-40 with N-85&M-8,(Western Route CPEC)linking Chagai-Nokundi Sector with Gwadar,open entire remote region.
It will improve access to Iran.............

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
May 31, 2021

Chairman of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Lt. General (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa has said that Gwadar port has been made fully operational and now online booking for delivery of goods can be made.

Addressing a news conference in Gwadar, Chairman CPEC Authority informed the media persons that the work on Phase-II of Gwadar Free Zone is underway and other projects connected to Gwadar Port have also been expedited in last two and a half years.

Asim Saleem Bajwa further Gwadar City Master Plan has been approved and a hospital is also being built in Gwadar with the help of China.

He further said that work on Gwadar Airport is also in full swing and about 12,000 jobs have been provided in Gwadar during the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Gwadar During Muscat Oman Rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wendy Gilmour

@gilmour_wendy

Fascinating trip to #Gwadar: very real opportunities with a few challenges. Glad the local community is engaged, with attention to environment and sustainability as the port and city grow.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA: Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani has said that Rs5.5 billion will be allocated in the next financial year’s budget for providing health insurance to people of the province.

While announcing his priorities for the next year, he said on Sunday that an interest-free loan scheme would also be introduced for establishing small businesses.

He said the provincial government would give priority to the development schemes which benefited the people directly.

The chief minister said that Rs2bn would be earmarked for Balochistan Enterprise Development, Rs2bn for Support Fund for Persons with Disabilities and Rs3bn for Government Employees Housing Fund.



> CM promises interest-free loan for small businesses


He said the government had decided to set aside Rs3bn for Balochistan Pension Fund, Rs2bn for Public Endowment Fund, Rs500 million as welfare fund and another Rs500m for women’s economic empowerment.

“We have planned to introduce an interest-free loan scheme by allocating Rs2bn for small businesses and Rs1bn for food security,” Mr Alyani said in a tweet.

The new measures would be taken in the next year’s budget to resolve many issues pending before the government, he said.

The chief minister said: “Balochistan is a vast province which needs more attention for ensuring lot of health facilities, the government has appointed two secretaries to look after the department and soon a health card project will be launched in the province.”

_Published in Dawn, June 7th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An Australian cargo ship, MV Seaken docked in Gwadar Port, carrying 21,000 tonnes of urea. Earlier last week, the Chairman CPEC Authority, retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa announced that the Gwadar deep sea port had become functional for big cargo ships, carrying import and export goods. Officials at the port have said these activities will create ample job opportunities for locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

According to officials, the reconstruction of Turbat-Mand Road from M-8 to the Iranian Border-Radeeq 115km Project was approved at the total rationalised cost of Rs10.461 billion. The project is expected to be completed in two years by the Communications Department Balochistan (as a part of the South Balochistan Package).

The project starts from Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway to Kurumb (Iranian Border) in Balochistan.

The construction of Panjgur-Gichak-Awaran Road was also approved at a cost of Rs14.68 billion. The project was approved after discounting the security cost, land acquisition cost, reduction of design consultancy charges from 1.6 per cent to 1 per cent excess in quantities. The Government of Balochistan will make security arrangements for the project and acquire land through its own resources.

The release of PSDP funds for the project will be conditional to the Government of Balochistan, allocating a minimum road maintenance budget of Rs5 billion for FY 2021-22 and onwards for its provincial highway network.

Moreover, dualization of the Khuzdar-Kuchlak section of the National Highway (N-25) was also approved at a PC-I cost of Rs81.582 billion. The project will be constructed through districts Khuzdar, Surab, Kalat, Mustang, Quetta, and Kuchlak in Balochistan. The National Highway Authority will be the executing agency.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Technical & Vocational Institute Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bostan Special Economic Zone - Balochistan*

• Supply of 10MMCFD RLNG = Rs 731M

• Construction of 132-KV Grid with Allied 132-KV D/C Transmission Line (25-KM)= Rs 500M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Balochistan Govt is Constructing 49 New Dams in the Province.*

In a bid to irrigate thousands of acres of land, the government of Balochistan has decided to construct around 49 new dams having an estimated cost of Rs. 6.451 billion in the fiscal year 2021-22.
According to the details, the construction of these dams would help reduce water scarcity and improve groundwater levels in certain areas.

The provincial government will initiate the construction of new dams in near future, expedite the construction work on the development of dams and increase the allocation in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) of the current financial year.

In the financial year 2021-22, Rs. 298 million has been allocated for the construction of the Awaran Dam and the development of the Command Area from a total estimated cost of Rs. 1.492 billion to harvest rainwater as the area was dependent on groundwater,” an official said.

Rs. 860.868 million has been spent by the government on the development of Phase II of the Command Area Development of Mirani Dam and Sabkazai Dam and Rs. 572.682 million has been reserved for Command Areas of these dams in Phase III

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA started construction work on the extension of Kachhi Canal*

Expansion of Kachhi Canal will be done through three different contracts at a cost of Rs 19.50 billion.

Under the extension, 40 km long main canal will be constructed, 32 km long sub-canal irrigation system will be constructed.

Expansion of Kachhi Canal will be completed in August 2022, 30,000 acres of land in Dera Bugti district will be irrigated.

June 24, 2021: WAPDA has started construction work on the expansion of Kachhi Canal Project.
The Turtle Canal will be expanded through three different contracts. The expansion will cost Rs 19.50 billion, under which

A 40 km long main canal will be constructed. In addition, an irrigation system consisting of 32 km long sub-canals will also be constructed. The construction work will be completed by August 2022. After the expansion of Kachhi Canal, another 30,000 acres of land in Dera Bugti district of Balochistan province will be irrigated.

It may be mentioned that WAPDA has already completed 363 km long main canal and 81 km long irrigation system under the Kachi Canal project. Its command area covers 72,000 acres of land. The capacity is 6,000 cusecs which starts from Taunsa Barrage in Muzaffargarh district of Punjab and enters Balochistan through Dera Bugti district.

The Kachhi Canal project is important for the eradication of poverty and extremism in the backward and remote areas of the province through the development of agriculture, agro-based industries in Balochistan. The construction of the Kachhi Canal has made a positive difference in the lives of people in the backward areas of Sui and Dera Bugti.


Courtesy WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*43 Chinese Firms all set to invest in Gwadar SEZ China Overseas Port Holding Company COPHC*

Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China #Pakistan Economic Corridor has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose.

The chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities.

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan to visit Gwadar tomorrow*


July 4, 2021






Prime Minister Imran Khan. 


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan will arrive in Gwadar tomorrow (Monday) for a day-long visit to oversee signing of Memorandum of Understandings (MoUs) and to lay the foundation stone of a couple of projects. 

The premier will be accompaned by federal ministers during his visit to the city, where he is expected to oversee the signing of Memorandum of Understanding (MoUs) for a 1.2bn gallon water supply project and a desalination plant.

As per sources, the prime minister will also oversee the agreement of a grant from China for a solar generator in South Balochistan.

In May, the prime minister said Pakistan placed the highest priority to the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and gave a firm commitment to expeditiously complete its projects, which would open up tremendous opportunities for increased economic growth and development in the region and beyond.

The premier's comments, according to the PM's Office, came during a meeting between him and China’s Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong in Islamabad.

Pakistan-China bilateral relations, including CPEC, the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties, vaccine cooperation, and high-level bilateral exchanges were discussed during the meeting.

“The CPEC as pioneering projects of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) has made important and major progress in infrastructure, energy, ports, and industrial parks," said PM Khan.

The Chinese ambassador had said that Beijing would like to work with Pakistan for the high-quality development of the CPEC and extend it to regional countries, improve people’s well-being, and play a bigger role in regional connectivity and economic integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1kvJpooozvPGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM prioritizing Gwadar: CPEC Authority Chairman Bajwa*
July 4, 2021

ISLAMABAD: The construction of a road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project would help address decades-old grievances of the people of Balochistan and create economic opportunities for the rural population in the province, CPEC Authority chairman retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Saturday.

Talking to the media during a visit to Hoshab-Awaran road, which is being built under CPEC, he said that development of roads in Balochistan was a priority of the government to improve Gwadar port’s connectivity with other parts of the country.



> Over 70pc work on Baseema-Khuzdar road completed



Over 70 per cent development work on the Baseema-Khuzdar road has been completed, he said. The project is of significance as it would connect the Gwadar port with the rest of the country and would be completed by the end of current year.

Prime Minister Imran Khan would soon visit Gwadar and witness the progress made on different projects started in the second phase of CPEC, Mr Bajwa said. Development of Gwadar port was a top priority of the PM, he added.

The CPEC Authority chairman said the government was working aggressively to address the issues of the people in Balochistan by ensuring basic civic amenities including education, health, drinking water, electricity and communications.

In order to uplift the under-developed areas of Balochistan, the government under the special directives of Mr Khan had announced a Rs600 billion package comprising different schemes in collaboration with the federal and provincial governments as well as the public-private partnership model. Currently work on 80 schemes was in progress.

He said in order to electrify the remote areas of the province, work on a 150MW project in Gwadar was also in progress. Work on different projects related to clean drinking water was also in progress, he added.

“Over 31 dams would be constructed in nine under-developed districts of Balochistan. Construction work on 15 dams has already started while work on the remaining 16 would begin soon,” he added.

The CPEC Authority’s chairman said that work on Gwadar Airport was under way. The airport would have the capacity for landing of big cargo aircraft and would be equipped with the latest communication techniques for fastest port operation.

“Gwadar port will bring economic revolution and social prosperity in the province. Remote regions would be developed for bringing them at a par with other developed areas of the country,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=505243910785102

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran says he is considering 'talking to insurgents' in Balochistan*

Dawn.com

Published July 5, 2021








Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses a ceremony in Gwadar. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday shared that he is considering "talking to insurgents" in Balochistan, saying that the government would never have had to worry about insurgency in the province if attention had been paid to its development.

He made the comments while addressing a ceremony in Gwadar during a one-day visit to the city. The premier said that he had always thought that when the PTI came to power, the government would pay attention to Balochistan because when the province progressed and there was peace, Balochistan's people would "understand that Balochistan is also ours and we should also fight for it because it thinks of our basic needs and problems".

He said that if development work had been carried out in the province, "we would never have had to worry about insurgents."

"It may be that they had grievances in the old times and may have been used by other countries ... India may have used them to spread chaos but the situation [now] is not the same," he added.

The prime minister said that even though the economic situation of the country was better, it was still not good enough that the government could give "so much money" to Balochistan from the funds allocated for federal public sector development projects (PSDP).

"But we have given the biggest package to Balochistan because we believe that justice has indeed not been done with the people of Balochistan; they have been left behind."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

ghazi52 said:


> *PM Imran says he is considering 'talking to insurgents' in Balochistan*
> 
> Dawn.com
> 
> Published July 5, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses a ceremony in Gwadar. — DawnNewsTV
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday shared that he is considering "talking to insurgents" in Balochistan, saying that the government would never have had to worry about insurgency in the province if attention had been paid to its development.
> 
> He made the comments while addressing a ceremony in Gwadar during a one-day visit to the city. The premier said that he had always thought that when the PTI came to power, the government would pay attention to Balochistan because when the province progressed and there was peace, Balochistan's people would "understand that Balochistan is also ours and we should also fight for it because it thinks of our basic needs and problems".
> 
> He said that if development work had been carried out in the province, "we would never have had to worry about insurgents."
> 
> "It may be that they had grievances in the old times and may have been used by other countries ... India may have used them to spread chaos but the situation [now] is not the same," he added.
> 
> The prime minister said that even though the economic situation of the country was better, it was still not good enough that the government could give "so much money" to Balochistan from the funds allocated for federal public sector development projects (PSDP).
> 
> "But we have given the biggest package to Balochistan because we believe that justice has indeed not been done with the people of Balochistan; they have been left behind."


This is where I have to disagree with you Mr Imran Khan.

If the terrorists were not attacking infrastructure developments that our nation is putting in place in Balochistan, then yes I would've understood this talk. But guess what.... They are attacking them.

They don't want development or infrastructure
They want to be seperate from Pakistan and Iran because they think they will make some sort of superpower from it.

These terrorists are pure evil. They are atheists child killing scum. Diplomacy should never be considered when talking about these scum. They chose their path. So they must deal with the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

ghazi52 said:


> *PM Imran says he is considering 'talking to insurgents' in Balochistan*
> 
> Dawn.com
> 
> Published July 5, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses a ceremony in Gwadar. — DawnNewsTV
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday shared that he is considering "talking to insurgents" in Balochistan, saying that the government would never have had to worry about insurgency in the province if attention had been paid to its development.
> 
> He made the comments while addressing a ceremony in Gwadar during a one-day visit to the city. The premier said that he had always thought that when the PTI came to power, the government would pay attention to Balochistan because when the province progressed and there was peace, Balochistan's people would "understand that Balochistan is also ours and we should also fight for it because it thinks of our basic needs and problems".
> 
> He said that if development work had been carried out in the province, "we would never have had to worry about insurgents."
> 
> "It may be that they had grievances in the old times and may have been used by other countries ... India may have used them to spread chaos but the situation [now] is not the same," he added.
> 
> The prime minister said that even though the economic situation of the country was better, it was still not good enough that the government could give "so much money" to Balochistan from the funds allocated for federal public sector development projects (PSDP).
> 
> "But we have given the biggest package to Balochistan because we believe that justice has indeed not been done with the people of Balochistan; they have been left behind."


The harsh reality is, that the only reason we have to talk to insurgents is because our security apparatus failed to effectively fight them. We've been loosing countless men time and time again, in the same manner since last 20 years (ambushes, IEDs, raids etc..) and the top brass has remained indifferent to it.

Now what we have is a nuclear nation, which boasts about having the strongest army in the region, the most powerful intelligence agency and what not, being brought to it's knees by a handful of people. This should be a moment of shame rather than anything. And I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but this is the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> The harsh reality is, that the only reason we have to talk to insurgents is because our security apparatus failed to effectively fight them. We've been loosing countless men time and time again, in the same manner since last 20 years (ambushes, IEDs, raids etc..) and the top brass has remained indifferent to it.
> 
> Now what we have is a nuclear nation, which boasts about having the strongest army in the region, the most powerful intelligence agency and what not, being brought to it's knees by a handful of people. This should be a moment of shame rather than anything. And I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but this is the reality.


The terrorists have made no actual impact on the nation compared to the ttp.

TTP actually held onto land.

These lot in balochistan have nothing to their name.

In terms of military strength no impact has been made. Developments little to no impact made.

Their attacks might hurt us as civillians, when reading about the shaheed. But in the bigger picture... They aren't doing much. Our army and ssg has launched an operation against them and they are getting their *** absolutely whooped right now. A lot of them are being killed...

But yea. Don't lose hope nor faith.


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> The terrorists have made no actual impact on the nation compared to the ttp.
> 
> TTP actually held onto land.
> 
> These lot in balochistan have nothing to their name.
> 
> In terms of military strength no impact has been made. Developments little to no impact made.
> 
> Their attacks might hurt us as civillians, when reading about the shaheed. But in the bigger picture... They aren't doing much. Our army and ssg has launched an operation against them and they are getting their *** absolutely whooped right now. A lot of them are being killed...
> 
> But yea. Don't lose hope nor faith.


These terrorist attacks have a huge impact on ground. It deters investments, tourism, education, infrastructure construction as well as has immense effects on morale of the nation, troops as well as the terrorists themselves. This wave of resurgence of terrorism is backed with immense propaganda, which shows Pak Army as weak and cowardly. 
The only way to deal with this is having outright victories in every single engagement, do this for half a year, and you'll see terrorists surrendering their arms like before.
There shouldn't be operations by specialized units, instead constant performance by entirety of FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> These terrorist attacks have a huge impact on ground. It deters investments, tourism, education, infrastructure construction as well as has immense effects on morale of the nation, troops as well as the terrorists themselves. This wave of resurgence of terrorism is backed with immense propaganda, which shows Pak Army as weak and cowardly.
> The only way to deal with this is having outright victories in every single engagement, do this for half a year, and you'll see terrorists surrendering their arms like before.
> There shouldn't be operations by specialized units, instead constant performance by entirety of FC.


Developments in balochistan such as Gwadar has so far not faulted due to these terrorists.

Morale of the nation I cannot say much on asides what I said. It hurts us to know about the troops being martyred.

Tourism... Well tourism has always been a bad thing since the 2000s with the ttp and what not. But its slowly coming back.

Infrastructure construction has not been hindered as much as you think.


These terrorists are scums. They will all burn. Although I have no idea why people think the taliban coming back to power is good thing for Pakistan.

The taliban today isn't the same mujahideen as the 80s.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday performed the groundbreaking of phase two of the Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ) and launched a number of other development and infrastructure projects including an expo centre, agriculture industrial park and three factories.

During a single-day visit to Gwadar, the premier also inaugurated phase one of the GFZ, reviewed the progress on various development projects, and witnessed the signing of a number of memorandums of understanding (MoUs).

He was given a detailed briefing on the progress of the south Balochistan development package in line with the government’s efforts of focusing on the province.

*Projects unveiled*:


Gwadar Fertiliser Plant
Gwadar Animal Vaccine Plant
Henan Agricultural Industrial Park
Hengmei Lubricants Plant
Gwadar Free Zone Phase Two
Gwadar Expo Centre
*MoUs signed*:


Implementation agreement of 1.2 million gallons per day desalination plant
Solar generators grant from China for south Balochistan
On the occasion, agreements were signed on solarisation and a desalination plant to solve the problems of Gwadar related to water and electricity.

In his address at the launching ceremony for the projects, the prime minister lamented that many areas in Pakistan including Balochistan had been left behind in development. He said development plans for Gwadar had been made for some time but the lack of any real implementation was due to common issues such as supply of water, electricity and gas, and connectivity with other areas.




"But in the time we are now seeing ahead, Gwadar is going to become a focal point from which all of Pakistan and especially Balochistan which was left behind [in development] will benefit," he added.

He said the "future of Gwadar" was being witnessed through the water and energy projects underway as well as the new international airport being constructed there which would connect Gwadar to other areas.

"I reiterate that any country can't meaningfully develop unless it has inclusive development and all areas develop," the premier said, adding that the government's biggest effort now was to develop neglected areas such as former Fata, Balochistan, northern areas and western districts of Punjab.

For Gwadar specifically, the prime minister announced a number of initiatives to promote human development such as a technical college, a hospital, university, cheap loans for farmers and poor households and a programme for uplifting of Gwadar's fishermen.

Prime Minister Imran said the government was also preparing to better facilitate and service investors through a one-window operation so they would be encouraged to come to free zones and set up plants and industries which could contribute to exports.

The increased exports would lead to wealth creation, correction of macroeconomic imbalance and job opportunities once demand for technical staff and trained labour increases, he added.

The premier said he wanted to see increased coordination between the federal and provincial governments to pull off the above steps to create a better atmosphere for investors.

He thanked China in particular and said Pakistan stood to benefit from its relations with the country. “Pakistan can benefit from its strategic location and also from the expertise of its friend China, which is becoming an economic power in the region,” he said.

Imran further said his office would directly and regularly monitor all progress on development projects in Gwadar on a monthly basis.

Speaking about the security situation, the prime minister said peace in Afghanistan remained a major concern and that the result of any violence or civil war would be felt on Gwadar's trade with Central Asian states. He said the his government was involved in efforts and had talked to Iran as well to bring the opposing parties in the Afghan conflict towards a political settlement.

Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar earlier said the free zone inaugurated by the prime minister in Gwadar's north was "35 times bigger than the phase 1 industrial zone of Gwadar".

"This reflects growing interest of Chinese and other investors in Gwadar free zone," he tweeted.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani also addressed the event, saying despite misconceptions that "we don't address the basic issues of Gwadar's people," a lot of work had been done by the government.

He cited initiatives such as the Eastbay Expressway, a 180-kilometre water pipeline which would connect multiple dams, a desalination plant, extension of the Gwadar hospital and efforts to bring a university to Gwadar. The chief minister added that aside from the mega projects, a lot was being done to address the needs of the people and local communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Developments in balochistan such as Gwadar has so far not faulted due to these terrorists.


Not directly, but landgrabbers, smugglers etc... Use these guys to do their bidding for them.


Huffal said:


> Infrastructure construction has not been hindered as much as you think


May not be "hindered", but news of laborers being kidnapped and executed on a weekly basis does put off many trying to go and work there.


Huffal said:


> These terrorists are scums. They will all burn


They aren't being burnt fast enough, heck they're burning us more.


Huffal said:


> Although I have no idea why people think the taliban coming back to power is good thing for Pakistan.
> 
> The taliban today isn't the same mujahideen as the 80s


Agreed, even the Mujahideen stabbed us in the back.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port Completed 
Gwadar Free Zone Phase-1 Completed 60 Acres 

Ground Breaking of Gwadar Phase-2 by PMIK Today 
2200 Acres Free Zone 
MOUs for Gwadar City
1.2M Gallon Desalination plant 
Solar Projects 
300 MW Coal Power Project

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Over Rs. 600 billion package for South Balochistan, 
53 projects have been included in this year's development program." * Federal Minister for Planning Asad Umar's briefing on South Balochistan package.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

To benefit from the geo-strategic location of Gwadar, CPEC aims at changing socioeconomic landscape of the city. For this purpose, several infrastructure & energy projects are underway to transform Gwadar into modern state-of-the-art centre of global economic activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772982190052405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan launching Sun Salt project worth $750m in Gwadar Balochistan.*

All Pakistan Salt Association (APSA) informed this during a meeting with an advisor to Prime Minister on commerce Razak Dawood.

The association has requested the advisor to withdraw the sales tax the government had imposed in the current budget 2021-22.

President association said that they are launching a huge project in Gawadar for making Sun Salt for industrial usage. The project size is around 750 Million US $ and it will be completed in phases, the first phase will be completed in two-year times.

After the start of the first phase around 400-500 Million, US $ exports will increase from that project. Another senior member also shared his proposed project of Soda Ash in Khushab. He said that if that project is initiated successfully then a sizable number of locals will be employed and exports will also increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*EU, Unicef to launch ‘Balochistan Education Support’ programme*


Amin Ahmed
July 11, 2021 








The programme will contribute to the overall objective of improving literacy, numeracy, skills and qualifications for the people in the province. 


ISLAMABAD: The European Union and the United Nations International Children’s Emergency Fund (Unicef) have signed an agreement to launch the ‘Balochistan Education Support’ (BES), a five-year education development programme for which the EU will provide 17.4 million euros (Rs3.27 billion).

The programme aims to support the Balochistan government to build high-quality performance and management education systems in the province. It will contribute to the overall objective of improving literacy, numeracy, skills and qualifications for the people in the province, it was announced on Saturday.

It will do so through improving access to quality primary and middle-level education and by increasing accountability, reporting and transparency of the Secondary Education Department.

The overall cost of the project is 22.2 million euros which Unicef co-financing will be 4.8m euros (Rs0.92bn).



> For five-year project EU will provide Rs3.27bn


BES-II is providing continuity to the Balochistan Basic Education Programme (BBEP) for which the EU and Unicef partnered in 2016, and which has helped education authorities in the province take a major leap forward in providing quality education to all children and young people, boys and girls, in the province.

The new programme will help build on all successful reform initiatives of the BBEP such as the new performance management system, the newly established Balochistan Assessment and Examination Commission, strengthened and expanded parent-teacher school management committees, local education councils and the school development process.

Ambassador of the European Union to Pakistan Androulla Kaminara said, “An educated young generation is the basis for Pakistan to pursue a path of inclusive growth and development. Education is a basic human right and key to ensuring that people do not fall behind in society and in life.

“The EU is committed to ensuring access to quality education for all boys and girls in Balochistan, which would enable them to follow their dreams and contribute to a better future for Pakistan. The pandemic has had a significant impact on education and our support will focus on addressing some of these challenges.

“The EU will continue to work closely with its partners including the government of Balochistan and Unicef to support and strengthen Pakistan’s education system.”

The EU’s support on primary and secondary education is a priority area under the EU-Pakistan Strategic Engagement Plan, which serves as a guide for bilateral relations between the two sides and aims to further enhance engagement and work towards addressing emerging global challenges.

Balochistan, Pakistan’s largest province in terms of land area, faces serious challenges in the areas of quality of education, access, low educational outcomes and poor governance.

While substantial progress was being made under the BBEP, the Covid-19 crisis adversely affected the gains made in the education sector, as schools remained closed for nearly the entire academic year.

“The setback to educational activities due to Covid-19 must not deter us from trying to provide a better and brighter future for the children and young people of Balochistan,” said Unicef Representative in Pakistan, Aida Girma.

“Led by the Education department, supported by generous funding from the EU and encouraged by the resilience and determination of the people, Unicef will endeavour to translate children’s right to education into outcomes.

“The BES-II will go a long way to help achieve the long-term targets set in the BBEP and the new initiatives reflected in the programme.”

To make up for the academic time lost due to Covid-19, additional activities have been included in BES-II. These include training of teachers on Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) for school health and safety, tailoring enrolment drives to ensure that children return to education and providing alternatives for children who drop out due to economic impact of the crises.

In Pakistan, the EU is committed to a stable, democratic and pluralistic country that respects human rights and benefits from its full economic potential by supporting sustainable and inclusive development for all its citizens.

The EU provides Pakistan with about 100 million euros annually in grants for development and cooperation.


_Published in Dawn, July 11th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Eastbay Expressway Gwadar:
*
19km 4 lanes (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
2000 direct jobs.
Progress-92%.
Completion Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sabzal Road Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC projects lay 2,500 km of roads in Balochistan: CM Jam Kamal Khan*


July 14, 2021







QUETTA, (APP – UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News – 13th Jul, 2021 ) :Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan on Tuesday said the incumbent government has completed 2500 kilo meters of roads in the province to boost economic activity in the province.

He said this year, 1,800 km of roads would be built, whereas 10,000 km to be completed by the next five years. He said the province was enriched with immense mineral wealth and resources.

There is a wide range of investments in minerals, energy, livestock, agriculture, fisheries and tourism opportunities in the province, he said adding, the government was providing all possible facilities to the investors in Balochistan.

The Chief Minister expressed these views while addressing at a conference on business opportunities in province organized under contribution of Balochistan board of Investment and Trade and Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry.

Provincial Minister Mitha Khan Kakar, Chief Minister’s Coordinator Bilal Khan Kakar, Provincial Secretaries, Balochistan Board of Investment Chief Executive Officer (CEO), Saeed Ahmed Sarpra, Rawalpindi President of Chamber of Commerce Nasir Mirza, Group Leader of the Chamber Sohail Altaf and Balochistan Chamber of Commerce Commerce officials and businessmen were also present at the conference.

He said the business community was the most important for the improvement of the economy in the country.

He said the foreign investment could be enhanced through better infrastructure and offering good opportunities to investors.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan said in the past the economic development of the province was ignored due to lack of planning for the industrial zone.

However, the incumbent government has adopted a comprehensive strategy for special economic zones, he said adding, Balochistan is rich in natural resources especially natural salt, fish, minerals and livestock reserves, beside chromites, gold and silver which are present in abundance in Muslim Bagh and Sendak.
“These projects need to be innovated”, he said adding, the Federal and provincial governments have started a number of projects for the development of the province.

He said for the first time in the border areas of the province, establishment of nine border markets was planned, out of which three have been approved.

The Chief Minister said plans were being made to build a road connecting Karachi with Iran which would be the shortest route. He said there were ample opportunities for trade and investment in Balochistan.
This is the for the first time that the government had organized an international livestock expo, while seminars had been arranged for the promotion of tourism and minerals in the province, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar to get 1.2 MGD water desalination plant*

July 15, 2021


*Islamabad :* The government has approved 1.2 MGD (million gallon per day) water desalination plant for Gwadar with help of Chinese grant of over Rs2 billion to provide fresh potable water for the people of the Gwadar city.

The much delayed project highlights the mismanagement for a project of critical importance. Despite approval of 2 MGD desalination plant in 2006 under Musharraf/Shaukat Aziz regime, at an estimated cost of Rs378 million, the project could not be realised for 14 to 15 years. Initially, the federal government had approved the development scheme for desalination of water on the basis of 50:50 % cost sharing formula by the Center and Balochistan’s provincial government respectively. 

The federal government had also released its funding of Rs138 million but the project could not be installed. The provincial government then asked the Center to revise the project cost and foot the entire bill while expressing inability to undertake it on a cost sharing basis.

Later the cost of this project was revised upwards to Rs978 million. The Centre released the remaining Rs840 million out of the total Rs978 million as it had already provided Rs138 million for the project. Despite releasing the whole entire amount, the 2MGD desalination plant could not become operational. Now with some stroke of luck the PC-1 for construction of 1.2 MGD Reverse Osmosis Desalination Plant with allied infrastructure to provide fresh water to inhabitants of Gwadar, especially residing in the project area, was approved by the CDWP here on Monday night.

The population of Gwadar city had no reliable and sustainable access to drinking water for a very long time. Their main source of water is Ankara Dam which due to frequent droughts is unable even to meet the drinking water requirements of the city’s population. The residents have been forced to buy sometimes expensive water for their daily consumption. The current water requirement of the Gwadar City is 4.2MGD per day while supply from the government source is 2.0 MGD. Within Gwadar city, the only available natural source of water is sea, therefore the Sea Water ROD plant is likely to resolve the basic issue of the residents of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China working to develop economic forest industry in Gwadar*

July 16, 2021







*Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) has said that China is working to develop Gwadar’s forest industry while also building a port. He has been spearheading research on tropical arid desert of Gwadar since 2018 and has cultivated a garden at Gwadar with various species of woody and floral plants. He is of the view that if economic crops are planted, the forests can grow thicker with time. This project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.
*

“We not only try to build a beautiful port, but also want to develop the economic forest industry in the Gwadar city,” said Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) in an interview to China Economic Net (CEN).

Professor Wang, an expert on economic forestry, has been committed to cultivating tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar since late 2018 when the Gwadar port was a stretch of desert. The sight of the barren land inspired him to pioneer a research on tropical arid economic forest in a bid to bring both ecological and economic value to the hub. “Even in the temperate zone with sufficient rain and fertile soil, trees may die, let alone on a tropical arid desert”.

Despite the technical difficulties, Professor Wang compiled a comprehensive record of the tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar and established a tissue culture lab along with necessary laboratories for disinfection, breeding, etc. under the support of Yulin Holdings and China Overseas Holding Group.

Woody grain and oil species, woody fodder species, and woody floral species are being or have been introduced to the cultivation demonstration garden at Gwadar.

For example, a kind of Chinese jujube called “zhongqiusucui”, a new type that was cultivated by Professor Wang and matures around the Mid-autumn festival, or “Zhongqiu”, has successfully grown in the garden. Resistant to drought and rich in vitamin, it has the potential to provide nutrition for the vessels at the port.

Fruit is another important part of economic forests. “We are now focusing on naseberry, a raw material of jam with high nutritious value”, Professor Wang told CEN. A germplasm resource garden of tropical arid economic plants is under construction based on previous investigations on hundreds of local germplasm.

By collecting and making the specimen of representative plants viable in tropical arid regions, the team aims to identify germplasm with high economic value and preserve them in the form of living plants. Furthermore, the breeding technique is being explored through genetic research.

“Unlike some food crops that require continuous cropping, which undermines soil fertility, economic crops like jujube can grow for decades”. According to Professor Wang, to discover and develop a suitable species that can survive in tropical arid regions not only serves innovation in scientific research, but more importantly, it complies with Pakistan’s green initiative and holds the prospect to alleviate poverty, as has been proved in China.

Once successful in the laboratory, it can be promoted in other “Belt and Road” countries with similar climate. Based on the tropical arid economic forest laboratory, Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT), the birthplace of China’s economic forestry discipline, is providing post-doctoral education to Pakistani students.

The project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Parliamentary Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Thursday directed the departments concerned to expedite the process of disbursement of payments among the affectees of damaged houses and land acquisitions in Gwadar.

The Parliamentary Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which met with Sher Ali Arbab, MNA in the chair, was assured by Secretary, Aviation Division that the New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) will be fully operational by September, 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Cancer Hospital Under Construction in Quetta Balochistan. Construction work in full swing to be completed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The under-construction Hoshab - Awaran road, federal-funded project, which connects southern Balochistan with Karachi & other parts of country. The vital infrastructure project truly brings prosperity, progress & peace in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Balochistan.
> 
> Turbat Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quetta International Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Federal Budget Allocation for 100 Small Dams in Balochistan Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken from the document available on the Planning Commission Website.


can't see the pics, only red crosses.


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> can't see the pics, only red crosses.



Previously it was an issue. After updating PDF web last year, problem has been resolved.
Sorry for that.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Previously it was an issue. After updating PDF web last year, problem has been resolved.
> Sorry for that.


Really appreciate it, keep up the work!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In another step towards the prosperity of Balochistan, National Highway Authority (NHA) is launching the dualization work of Khuzdar-Kuchlak Section of National Highway (N-25).

“Alhamdulillah another milestone achieved. One of the most needed and important roads in Balochistan,” Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal Khan

NHA, Ministry of Communications, has invited e-bidding for the project and is providing an online platform to carry out procurement activities and to ensure efficiency, transparency and accountability in the process. The eligible contractors are taking part in the bidding, which will be closed on September 27.

Earlier in May, Central Development Working Party Meeting (CDWP) had approved 15 projects including ‘Dualization of Khuzdar Kuchlak’ section of N-25 with a length of 330.52 km. The project will cost Rs. 81,582,219 million.

People from different walks of life in Balochistan hailed the “most needed” connectivity project that would usher in a new era of development in the province.

Since the launch of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in 2015, the Government of Pakistan has given special attention to the development of the historically neglected province of Balochistan. Several joint projects under CPEC and the Government of Pakistan’s own initiatives in the province are overcoming the socio-economic problems of the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s first vocational institute inaugurated in Gwadar*

The first #Pakistan #China technical vocational institute under CPEC, has been inaugurated in Gwadar. China’s Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong attended the ceremony virtually and said that the institute has been completed at a cost of US $10 million, and is a sign of 70 years of Pak-China friendship.

He said that the institute has state-of-the-art machinery, and will help impart technical education and skills for the youth of Balochistan. For the youth, free accommodation and scholarships have been introduced as well. This ceremony was attended by all top leadership of both Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

More pictures....

First technical vocational institute under CPEC, has been inaugurated in Gwadar. China’s Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong attended the ceremony virtually & said that the institute has been completed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sawar dam Gwader and shadi kor dam Pasni... The current rains have benefitted all dams made in Gwader and this really benefits the local communities....
4 more dams are under construction and inshallah one day the coast shall have a good sufficient source of water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Oct 06 (APP): Gwadar Eastbay Expressway the most important mega connectivity and road infrastructure project worth $168 million is likely to be completed this month.

The completion of the Gwadar Eastbay Expressway being constructed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would trigger a major jump in the development of the Coastal City, a senior official of Gwadar Development Authority told APP on the mega project status.

He said the project was envisaged under the Early Harvest Scheme during the first phase of CPEC.

The project was part of a wider $1.1 billion development package for the city and Port of Gwadar. While elaborating the project details, the official informed that Gwadar Eastbay Expressway was a six-lane urban motorway. “The road will connect Gwadar Port with Gwadar Free Trade Zone and Makran Coastal Highway.

Currently, more than 92 percent of construction work has been completed,” he added. Expressway, he said, would improve the trading potential of Gwadar Port whereas the Expressway aimed at meeting the transportation requirements of the Port.

Economic and Commerce Experts said that Gwadar Eastbay Expressway would prove to be a major step in utilizing the full potential of Gwadar Port for trade, especially the way it would help connect Gwadar Port with Gwadar Free Trade Zone.

Senior Economist Dr Fazl Shah said this would increase the flow of business transactions across the Port. “Gwadar Free Trade Zone is currently in the attraction of investors across the globe.

In this context, the completion of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway this year will certainly turn out to be a major development,” he added.

Moreover, the Expressway would connect Gwadar Port with other cities across the country, said Akram Sheikh, infrastructure expert at a leading real estate firm.

He said the significance of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway was further highlighted as it connected Gwadar Port with Makran Coastal Highway. The Makran Coastal Highway was a 653 km national highway that extended from Karachi in Sindh to Gwadar in Balochistan.

“This will certainly pave the way for businesses across Pakistan to capitalize on the rich business potential of Gwadar. The Expressway will create a business boom in Gwadar,” he said.

It may be mentioned here that the completion of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway carried a lot in its lap for the Coastal City. It would not only help Gwadar Port to fully capitalize on its trading potential but would also make Gwadar a hub of investment for businesses across Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China friendship Hospital under construction.
The state-of-the-art $ 100 Million medical facility in Gwadar will host 6 medical blocks with 50 beds each, providing comprehensive healthcare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lane Marking with Happilac Thermoplastic Paint.
*Site:* Qila Saifullah-Loralayi Highway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress on the Kachhi canal - phase 2
Dera Bugti , Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The largest mosque of Gwadar is now in Gwadar Golf City.
Grand Opening in December 2021...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In a milestone development, Gwadar Port Authority (amendment) bill 2021, pending over the last many months, has been passed in conformity with stipulated constitutional requirements and processes in a befitting manner.

Pakistan’s apex bodies of parliament—the National Assembly and Senate—passed the Gwadar Port Authority (amendment) Bill 2021 with the consent of a majority of their democratic members.

Gwadar Port Authority (Amendment) Bill 2021 relates to its 77 sections enshrined under the constitution of Pakistan.

It keeps intact the constitution of the board that comprises on Chairman of Gwadar Port Authority, Joint Secretary Communications (member), Chairman National Highway Authority (member), Chairman, Coastal Development Authority, Government of Balochistan (member), Additional Secretary Ministry of Defence (member), Additional Chief Secretary (Development), Government of Balochistan (Member), Representative of Quetta Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Quetta (Member), two members nominated by the Federal Government including a representative of the Finance Division (members), General Manager, Railways (Member), Director General (Ports & Shipping) as the members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
The $542.32 million valued Gawadar 300MW coal-fired power project *would initiate under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The land has been acquired for the execution of the project and the Gwadar development authority would supervise the project.

The area of Makran division has supplied from Iran and Power shortfalls in Iran have led to load shedding in Gwadar, Turbat, and Makran regions. These areas are not connected with the National grid and are dependent on the Iranian power supply.

Officials also said: The government has taken steps to connect these areas with a national grid to ensure an uninterrupted smooth power supply to the domestic consumers to provide relief in the winter season. The government has set a target to enhance coal production to meet national energy needs and taking many measures to provide electricity to the consumers at cheap rates.

CPEC developments this week include the 300 MW coal-fired Gwadar Power Plant would start functioning from October 2023 and the 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project under CPEC would be operational by 2022.

They also shared a digital compilation of political, security, economic and social updates about the CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) in the form of a news monitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The ECNEC gave approval to the *New Gwadar International Airport(NGIA) *2nd revised project of Rs51.298 billion.

The 2nd revised project envisages construction of NGIA along with allied facilities over a piece of land already acquired.

The NGIA will replace the existing airport at Gwadar, which has small terminal building with limited capacity.

The new airport will be suitable for bigger aircrafts like Airbus A-380 and Boeing-747 and 777 etc for international and domestic services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Ferry Service*

Ferry Service planned between Gwadar and Oman . 

A ferry service between Gwadar and Muscat would help exploit the dividends of the economic activity getting momentum in the port city of Gwadar in wake of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Middle East state.

He expressed these views while talking to Sheikh Mohammed Omer Ahmed Al Marhoon, Ambassador of Oman who called on him here at Parliament House.

Sadiq Sanjrani said that Pakistan and Oman shared many commonalities and should get benefit from the true potential of economic ties between the two brother countries.

He said that ferry service between the Gwadar and Muscat would not only enhance the trade volume but also facilitate tourists visiting different countries in the region.

He said that Pakistan was a gateway for Oman to the Central Asian States and Oman might facilitate Pakistan’s trade with European Union countries.

He said that Pakistan and Oman were enjoying very good Parliamentary linkages and should get benefits by supporting each other in economic, education, and social sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s vocational training institute set up in Gwadar*

November 29, 2021







*Chinese funded Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of PKR 2.2 billion. Local students here will be provided technical education for a year, after which they will be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one-year diploma. This is the first vocational institute set up by China and has the capacity to accommodate over 300 students.*

ISLAMABAD: The China funded project of Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of Rs2.2 billion.

After one year of technical training at the institute, students would be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one year diploma.Students from Gwadar and adjoining areas will be able to benefit from the technical training institute.

Members of the Senate Standing Committee on Planning Senator Saleem Mandviwala visited the institute and lauded completion of the project. The world-class technical and vocational institute has been set up on six acres and has a capacity of 360 students.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near-completion border market of Mand Turbat. 
Two more at Gabd Gwadar and Chidegai Panjgur will be completed within three months. 
All funded by Federal Govt. Besides, 3 more border markets by Balochistan Govt are in pipeline, which will enhance border trade & uplift livelihood of people in Makran Division.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=320727906720886

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Widening and Strengthening of *National Highway N-70* (124-km Qila Saifullah - Loralai Section, Balochistan).

Completion Date :- February 28,2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road safety work in final stage Zhob to D.I Khan Highway N-50 by MKB near Mughal Kot ...
© Munwar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

First commercial Dhow/boat carrying 400 tons of bulk commercial cargo for domestic market from Jebel Ali has berthed at Gwadar - GITL appreciates the efforts of Collector Gwadar Custom FBR whom have played a vital role in the success of this business model CPEC Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First phase for the construction of 4 lanes Kuchlak to the *Khuzdar Expressway sectio*n of the Quetta Karachi highway will be start in Jan 2022.

Chief Minister Said in his tweet on Wednesday that the Construction of highways will reduce traffic accidents.

He said that two sections of the highway are at the feasibility stage.

An official claimed that the construction work on the dualization of 796 km long Chaman-Quetta-Karachi-Highway would be initiated from next month aimed at providing best road infrastructure in the province.

He said due to the efforts of the Balochistan government, in the current financial year, the federal government has allocated Rs81.582 billion in the first phase for the construction of Kuchlak to the Khuzdar section of the Quetta-Karachi highway.

The tender has been also issued for the second section of the two-lane highway while the remaining two sections of the main highway are in the feasibility phase, he added.

The project includes the construction of an additional carriageway and rehabilitation of the existing road to make it a four-lane divided carriageway. The Quetta-Karachi national highway would be constructed on a public-private partnership basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zhob DI Khan Highway section Dara Zinda to Mughal Kot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Pak-China Technical and Vocational Training Institute at Gwadar will likely to be functional from January as the development work on the project has been completed.

The first-ever state-of-the-art vocational and technical training institute in the port city of Gwadar would accommodate 360 trainees at one time and provide training opportunities for at least 1,000 people every year.

The institute would create job opportunities for 249 people whereas half of them would be local people of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction N-55 Panjab To Balochistan Highway N-55 New alignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478712883177529349

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Uplift works ... Balochistan....*

54.8 kilometer Awaran - Jhaljao road worth 6.9 billion rupees has been approved.

65 percent work has been completed on lumbie Bela to Jhaljav road.

81 billion rupees worth N-85 Khuzdar - Kujlaak road section is being doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China has released a grant of Rs 2 billion for the supply of clean drinking water in Gwadar.
The port and the city's population of about 168,000 will have access to safe drinking water

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 80 Km JhalJhao - Bela road near lakh top link Awaran Distric Balochistan with RCD Highway N-25 Karachi....

Photo Credit: Saeed Anwar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New Gwadar International Airport will be built at a cost of Rs 55.4 billion.*

A new Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) is under construction and will be the country's largest by the end of 2022. Surrounding 4,300 acres (17 km2) of land, it is 26 km northeast of Gwadar city from the current airport in Gorandani Located. NGIA is expected to cost $246 million its full financial aid has been granted by China.

The Greenfield airport will include a cargo terminal as well as a modern terminal building, with refrigeration facilities for damaged objects, with an initial handling capacity of 30,000 tons annually. This airport will have the ability to adjust narrow-body aircraft such as Airbus A380 and Boeing 747-8 and ATR-72 and Boeing737-900ER.

It will have the same runway with a length of 3,658 meters and a width of 75 meters, which will have the capacity to adjust a wide-body aircraft. There will be a 23 meter-long taxiway with a 10.5 meter-long shoulder for both sides. 

At the airport There will also be the ability to build a second runway in the north side of the first runway. Air Traffic Control (ATC) tower, crash fire and rescue facilities along with fuel platform will be built. CAA Pakistan has signed a contract to build a new airport China Communication Construction Company (CCC) Ko Diya, which is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China Technical Vocational Institute Gwadar Completed​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation and Upgradation of Gwadar Football Stadium completed.
*
After the construction of a scenic cricket stadium in the port city, a football stadium is set to be inaugurated in the foothills of Koh-i-Batil, much to the delight of Makran’s people, especially sports fans.

The director general of the Gwadar Development Authority, Mujeebur Rehman Qambrani, said on Friday that Mir Ghous Bakhsh Bizenjo Football Stadium had been renovated and would soon be inaugurated by Balochistan’s Chief Minister Mir Abdul Qudoos Bizenjo.

The old football stadium, spread over 138,000 square feet, was in a dilapidated condition and void of greenery, Mr Qambrani said, adding that players used to play there in the dust. The stadium had now been planted with greenery and illuminated by floodlights.

A new pavilion for spectators, a separate seating area for guests, rooms for players and offices have also been set up besides underground water tanks, walking tracks and washrooms for spectators. The parking area and other places have also been improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ROD at Gwadar
Reverse Osmosis Desalination (ROD) Plant having a capacity of 1.2 million gallon per day (MGD) will be set up at Gwadar with a Chinese grant of more than Rs2 billion to resolve the water shortage in the area.

Federal cabinet has approved the 1.2 MGD ROD Plant for Gwadar which will be completed with the help of China. It is aimed at providing fresh potable water for the people of the Gwadar city.

Originally, the federal government had approved the development scheme for desalination of water based on a 50:50% cost-sharing formula by the federal and Balochistan provincial governments respectively.

The population of Gwadar city has no reliable and sustainable access to drinking water for a very long time. Their main source of water is Ankara Dam which due to frequent droughts is unable even to meet the drinking water requirements of the city’s population.

The current water requirement of the Gwadar City is 4.2 MGD per day while supply from the government source is 2.0 MGD.

Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry contended that the water project will eliminate the shortage. “The people of Gwadar will have access to clean water now,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

146 Km section of Ratdero Gwadar Motorway M-8 Awaran Hoshab Road Project Under Construction ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Profit share in Saindak mine increased, says Hammad Azhar​APP
February 16, 2022

ISLAMABAD: Energy Minister Hammad Azhar on Tuesday said the profit share in the Saindak project has been increased in favour of Pakistan from 50:50 to 53:47.

The minister in a series of tweets said the royalty to the Balochistan government was also enhanced from five per cent to 6.5pc of revenue, besides social uplift support to the government of Balochistan from 5pc to 6.5pc of net profit and increase in annual rent by up to 40pc (indexed with price).

The minister said the newly negotiated agreement was concluded in consultation with all the stakeholders including the provincial government.


In another tweet, Mr Azhar said Pakistan Petroleum Ltd (PPL) would be taking over operation and working share from China Zenhua Oil in the Baska Block that spanned over 2,500 sq km area in Dera Ismail Khan, Dera Ghazi Khan and Musa Khel area.


The previous company was unable to carry out exploration for oil/gas in this terrain since 2007. PPL will do so now, he added.

_Published in Dawn, February 16th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bringing Gwadar to the Capital - Rafi Group’s Islamabad office inaugurated!
Chairman Senate Muhammad Sadiq Sanjrani inaugurated the Regional office and appreciated Rafi Group’s leading role in the development of Gwadar, a hub of global trade and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC 19 km 4 lanes East Bay Expressway Gwadar near completion.
It will link Makran Coastal Highway N-10 to Gwadar Port.

Photo Credit: Zain Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
Following the completion of Pak China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar, the institution has initiated short courses to provide technical training to students. 

It is clear that this is the first modern vocational and technical training institute will train 256 trainees at a time and every The year will provide training opportunities to at least 1,000 people. 

The institution was completed much ahead of schedule in September 2021 and was initiated in Gwadar in Port City as a major project under CPEC to The people of Balochistan should be given quality professional education in the fields of modern technology.






















ll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

-,-.-,
SED to get tax-free status under Gwadar Master Plan​INP
21 Mar, 2022

,
*ISLAMABAD: Under Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, the proposed Special Economic District (SED) is likely to get tax-free status, Gwadar Pro reported on Sunday.*

Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has structured a draft seeking tax-free status for the proposed SED for the period of 30 to 35 years to be constructed under the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan.

The draft aims to put in place similar benefits and perks to local enterprises as awarded to foreign investors and businessmen in Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being established throughout the country.

Talking to _Gwadar Pro_, GPA Assistant Director Town Planning Abdul Razzaq said that the draft has been submitted to higher authorities for extensive deliberations hoping that the approval will make sure a level playing field for the local business community to prosper.

He said that under Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, officially notified in February 2020, the governance model (administrative setup) keeping in view micro detailed planning is undergoing rigorous brainstorming sessions by government authorities.

Simultaneously, PC-I of business plan revision so as to assimilate further rules and regulations for micro land use in Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan is on the anvil, he added.

Another official of GDA said that GDA has also proposed financial allocation for Central Business District (CBD) designed to unleash high-tech economic activities under the approved Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan.

Encapsulating the details, he said that in the past for old Gwadar Master Plan (2004 to 2014), around Rs24 billion were earmarked. GDA capitalising on the budget made the development from scratch, he added.

Out of total Rs24 billion, around Rs11 billion remained unspent and finally were lapsed. “We have requested the government in new PC-I of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan to make available lapsed Rs11 billion that was lawful money of GDA so that we make a head-start of development works as early as possible,” he revealed.

“It is also asked that hopefully using Rs11 billion as seed money, GDA will develop Central Business District (CBD) of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan that will help increase revenue generation to be used for further actualisation of many development projects including commercial enclave, industrial enclave, business enclave, recreational enclave, residential enclave and many more,” he went on saying.

“After tuning in the nitty-gritty of draft proposal seeking tax-free status, the presentation has been given to Government of Balochistan and President Arif Alvi,” he added, saying that now GDA is waiting for positive response.

According to the blueprint of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, there are three terms—2025 as the first term, 2035 second term and 2050 third and last term.

Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Naseer Ahmed Kashani said that the Gwadar Smart Port City Master plan will prove to be a game-changer. “It will shape up Gwadar to materialise well-ordered trade with China, Central Asian countries and Afghanistan.

-.-,....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

;'







Road safety Work At RCD Highway Kalat Interchange to Quetta.. N-25






-'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
Islamabad : A dedicated CPEC artery, Eastbay Expressway, linking Gwadar port to China, is likely to be open to all commercial traffic on May 16 after Eidul Azha.

The 19-kilometer-long six-lane road is the main artery of Gwadar Port, through which the entire traffic of the port will realise the dream of making Gwadar a logistic and economic hub of the region in line with objectives of CPEC as well as the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

The expressway will provide primary connectivity between the port & its Free Zone I and Free Zone II with Makran Coastal Highway (N-10) and Motorway 8 (CPEC’s Western route) for smooth logistic transportation of import, export, and transit goods to Khujrab, border of China.

In an interview with Gwadar Pro, Eastbay Expressway Project Director Imam Buksh Bezenjo, official of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), said that ribbon-cutting of the Eastbay Expressway is highly expected on May 16.

“Since we have run test-drive successfully recently, we will complete all major works including road marking, installation of cat-eyes, erection of boards of signage & direction signs and installation of cameras in April, the Eastbay Expressway will be open to traffic in May,” he added.

“Countdown has started as a few days are left to inaugurate the Eastbay Expressway that has also played an important role in creation of jobs. Since the beginning till date, around 1,300 locals of Gwadar have been employed,” he replied.

GPA manager operation Capt. Gul Muhammad said that GPA and China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) have cooperated in mega work from designing, modeling and physical construction of the Eastbay Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,..,.
Gwadar Eastbay Expressway....













--------,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Surgeon General interacted with doctors & staff of GDA Hospital & briefed on administrative & operational dimensions of the hospital which is jointly managed by GDA & Army.. She also inaugurated oxygen generation plant donated by NCOC for the people of Gwadar. 

Later she was escorted to GAPS Auditorium for her talk to women of Gwadar on women empowerment. Women from all strata of society to include teachers, students, 












,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.
*Gwadar Sea Port...*

Gwadar has commenced its foremost LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) Terminal.
The new provision was officially initiated by the Chinese Counsel General in Karachi, Li Bijian.

Functioning began with the advent of the Gas Carrier Gas Esco, transporting 3,900 tonnes of LPG on a voyage from Sohar in Oman.

“Today a new era of economic development has commenced in Balochistan’s port city of Gwadar as International LPG trade has trade has started here.” Counsel General Li Bijian quoted while the inauguration ceremony...
,.














...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700690121145199





...

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,..,.,......
Cold storage facility to be established in Balochistan​The Newspaper's Staff 
April 20, 2022

QUETTA: The Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of the United Nations on Tuesday signed a grant agreement for establishing a cold storage facility in Balochistan.

FAO Representative in Pakistan Florence Rolle, Balochistan Agriculture Secretary Umaid Ali Khokar, FAO Provincial International Programme Coordinator Waleed Mahdi, the project coordinator as well as government officials from the agriculture department and other FAO Balochistan staff attended the agreement signing ceremony.

The project, ‘The Horticulture Advancement Activity’ or THAzA, was funded by the United States Agency for International Department (USAID). It will support establishing the cold storage facility of 300 tonnes capacity to help farmers in Balochistan prolong the shelf life and marketability of their produce — ultimately resulting in increased profitable income and protecting farmers from financial losses during fluctuations in market prices.

The facility will increase incomes of farmers by strengthening connections between horticultural producers in Balochistan and markets across the country.




> FAO signs grant agreement




The project, implemented in Balochistan and the newly merged districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, is designed to improve completeness of the potential horticultural value chains within the target regions and markets.

In her opening remarks, Ms Rolle said that FAO was working with farmers and smallholder producers to make agriculture work for the most vulnerable communities through this project. “We have to show the people, especially the youth, that agriculture is an income-generating occupation that is worth investing in. We have to open up opportunities for job creation for the youth through competitive agricultural value chains and food processing,” she said.

Agriculture Secretary Umaid Ali Khokar said cold storage facilities were crucial to minimise post-harvest losses, however, it was one component that needs to be integrated in a cold chain network from the point of harvest to the point of purchase by the end consumer.

FAO International Programme Coordinator in Balochistan Waleed Mahdi expressed the hope that the first-ever high-level grant in Balochistan would address the problems that farmers and traders previously faced.

He said the farmers in Balochistan could now reap the benefits of cold storage and would be able to store their produce for long and to avoid peak season glut in the markets and resultant low prices for producers.

Mr Mahdi said THAzA project supported through in-kind matching grants aiming to address major impediments in the trading of fresh horticultural produce.

He said that it was good to see that the FAO’s technical support to smallholder producers and government institutions had already helped increase productive capacities in fresh fruits and vegetables, and spurred access to high-quality support services.

_Published in Dawn, April 20th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Quetta: Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif laid the foundation stone of section one and two of Khuzdar- Kachlak 4- lane National Highway.

According to the details, Khuzdar -Kachla National Highway in Quetta, the distance of 813 km from Khuzdar and Kachlak, Karachi to Chaman is called a bloody route, It is 303 km.. This section will solve the problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Commercial production of Panjgur dates production factory has started. 

The project is established in Panjgur area of Balochistan with a cost of $6 and a half million dollars by Abu Dhabi Fund for Development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,
Govt to establish first-ever education city in South Waziristan​Mohammad Ashfaq
April 25, 2022 


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has planned to establish education city in militancy-stricken South Waziristan tribal district.

It will be the first-ever such initiative of its kind in the province. The “South Waziristan Education City” will comprise schools, colleges and sub-campuses of different universities established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other parts of the country.

The education city will be established in Barwand, situated in the Mehsud-dominated area of the tribal district. South Waziristan remained a hub of terrorism during the previous two decades. Education institutions in the Mehsud area were badly affected where militant groups had either destroyed schools or converted them into their hideouts.

The project director of the education city, Dr Najeebullah, told Dawn that the first phase of the education city would take three years to complete at a cost of Rs2.5 billion. He said that education city would be set up on 7,000-kanal piece of land. He added that government would not spend a single penny on purchasing such a vast tract of land as the locals had given it free of cost for the purpose.



> First phase of project to be completed in three years at cost of Rs2.5 billion


Dr Najeebullah, a PhD from Cambridge University UK in material sciences, said that Provincial Development Working Party already approved the allocated fund for the project.

He has successfully executed a multi-billion project of setting up US Pakistan Centre for Advanced Studies in Energy at University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. He has successfully launched establishment of University of Engineering and Applied Sciences Swat as project director.

Dr Najeebullah said that government would construct roads, boundary walls, sewerage system and carry out electrification while rest of the project would be executed through public-private partnership.

He said that along with educational facilities, the education city would also provide state-of-the-art sports facilities to people by establishing complexes, cricket stadium and football ground etc. He added that a solar park of one megawatt would also be established during the first phase of the project.

Asked why Waziristan was selected for the education city, the project director said that the major reason of selecting the tribal district for the purpose was to engage youth and remove sense of deprivation among them.

The second reason, he said, was to exploit the available natural resources in the form of mines and minerals and bring a paradigm shift in agriculture in the area through cutting edge research and innovation.

Similarly, Dr Najeebullah said, the education city would help to counter the menace of terrorism, violence and would provide business opportunities to people at their doorsteps through entrepreneurial ventures and technology transfer.

He said that they would focus on maintaining gender balance and empowerment of women of the terrorism-hit areas by providing quality education and business opportunities to them.

Dr Najeebullah said there will be no new university in the education city rather sub-campuses of reputed institutions would be established there. He said that sub-campuses of reputed universities would not comprise on quality education instead of trial experimentations.

“We already have 33 public sector universities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and setting up new university is quite expensive. It needs huge human resources. So establishing sub-campuses is a good option,” he said.

Dr Najeebullah said that Khyber Medical University had already shown interest to develop sub-campus in the education city. “Under the plan, a teaching hospital is envisaged to provide the best health facilities to the locals,” he added.

He said that the education city would not be specifically for the people of Waziristan, rather students from entire country would be eligible to get education there. Skill development and short-term diplomas will be the major component of the education city to provide hands on experience and skills to youth.

He said that project management unit would soon be set up for which many posts were advertised in the newspapers. The PMU will also be responsible for making business plans and media/marketing plans for attracting private investors and reputed educational institutions to establish their campuses in the education city.

“The PMU will also be tasked to explore fund raising from international donor agencies and establish linkages with international educational institutions,” said Dr Najeebullah.

_Published in Dawn, April 25th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Newly constructed Mosque....
Jamia Masjid Ahmed Bilal, Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,...,,..,





Gwadar Airport, Gwadar Balochistan.
Date 1930s
Those days Gwadar was a refueling point for the planes flying from Britain to India.

.






April 1934: A line of camels is led past the Imperial Airways liner ‘Hanno’ at Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

East of Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
The Universal Service Fund (USF) is set to launch a fibre-optic project for Gwadar to bring 4G compatible high speed internet and telecom services to the region. The project is expected to be completed by the middle of next year.

The USF has finalised paperwork for several projects, including 400km fibre-optic project in Gwadar and 4G services in the Loralai area of Balochistan, apart from upgrading data services to 4G in Vehari, Lodhran, Sialkot, Narowal, Nankan Sahib and Sheikhpura of Punjab.

Sources in the Ministry of Information Technology said all these projects were in the process of finalisation and would start work after getting approvals from the USF board. “Tentative date to start these projects is set for the last week of June and will be completed in 12-18 months,” the official said.

Apart from residential and commercial districts, the USF has an extensive plan to cover the national road arteries. The project regarding IT and telecom services on 309km Faisalabad-Multan M4 Motorway is also likely to be launched next month.

About the highways and motorways project, Minister for IT and Telecom Syed Aminul Haque told _Dawn_ that USF’s motorways and national highways programme had achieved broadband coverage on more than 1,929km of unserved road segments across the country.

“We are committed to providing uninterrupted mobile network on all major highways of the country because it enhances safe travel, improves the local economy and eventually boosts the IT and telecom sector,” the minister said.

He added that infrastructure development for uninterrupted high speed mobile broadband services was essential on national highways as it was one of the prerequisites for the country to launch 5G service in future.

The USF projects on Lahore-Abdul Hakeem M3 Motorway and 392km Multan-Sukkur M5 Motorway will be completed by the end of this year.

Makran coastal highway and NH 50-70 in Balochistan have already been covered with telecom services, but work on some part of N-25 (RCD Highway) and N65 (Quetta-Jacobabad Highway) has stalled due to local political issues and the authorities were not giving NOC to install telecom towers.

Haaris Mahmood Chaudhary, the Chief Executive Officer of USF, said the notables of the area, including elected representatives of Balochistan, had been approached to help resolve the matter so that all mainstream highways could be provided coverage.

The upcoming projects of the USF included powering of telecommunication site through solar energy, especially in remote areas where the supply of fuel to power generation is difficult.

Since 2018, the USF has launched 56 projects amounting to more than Rs52 billion for providing optic-fibre cable and broadband services across the country.

The USF is a subsidiary of the IT ministry tasked with expanding internet and telecom services to remote areas of the country where telecom companies and internet service providers do not enter as such areas are not commercially viable.

The fund consists of 1.5 per cent of adjusted revenues of telecom operators and various contracts for development of IT and telecom infrastructures are awarded through auction and the amount is paid from the fund.

_Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Commercial production of Panjgur dates production factory has started.
> 
> The project is established in Panjgur area of Balochistan with a cost of $6 and a half million dollars by Abu Dhabi Fund for Development.
> 
> View attachment 837823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 837824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 837825



Why do we need 6.5 Million Dollars from UAE to fund this kind of Project ? .... Doesn't our Federal Government had / has this amount for the prosperity of these areas ??? ..... 

In order to end insurgency we need to focus on these areas of South Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Red Cross Society (RCS) of China has built a state of the art 100 beds hospital in Gwadar, Balochistan, Pakistan. The hospital would meet the health requirements of the workers involved in Gwadar development under CPEC.




























7:08 AM · May 12, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,








Saindak Metals... - China Pakistan Economic Corridor - CPEC


Saindak Metals Limited 1400 Local from Balochistan are working on Saindak Metals Limited project, Video Part-1 courtesy: Saindak Metals Limited




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar sea port..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Advisor of Maritime Affairs, Planning, Development & Special Initiatives Jawad Akhtar Khokhar said at a conference on ‘CSR Initiatives in #Gwadar (The Gateway to #CPEC)’ that seven projects worth $1.44 billion were under way in Gawadar, ushering in a new era of development and prosperity in the region.

1. Gwadar Eastbay Expressway - 98% Completed
2. Fresh water treatment supply & distribution - 70% Completed
3. New Gwadar International Airport
4. Pak-China friendship Hospital
5. 300 MW Coal Power Plant
6. 1.2 Million Gallon Desalination Plant
7. Gwadar Free Economic Zone Phase II

Giving a detailed overview of the development projects in Gwadar under various modalities, he highlighted that there were multiple CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) projects worth $2.1 billion were underway in the area so far.
Three projects worth $314 million had been completed, which included Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, physical infrastructure of Gwadar Port and Free Zone Phase-1, and Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute, he added, said a press release.
Khokhar said under th
e short-term strategy, the prioritised projects included provision of water in three months and electricity in five months for Gwadar, besides completion of M-8 motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Eastbay Expressway​
ProjectGwadar Eastbay ExpresswayProject ObjectiveEastbay Expressway is the main artery of Gwadar Port through which the entire traffic of the port will flow. The objective of Eastbay Expressway is to provide primary connectivity of the Port & its Free Zone with the network of National Highways for smooth logistic transportation of import, export, and transit goods.Project DescriptionCurrently, Gwadar Deep-Sea Port is connected through a narrow 16 feet wide thoroughfare of Gwadar town at the West Bay. All the trawlers/trucks loaded with imported shipments pass through this strip causing disruption of normal traffic. The port has not a dedicated wide highway to cater to the transporting requirements of the post. The port operationalization, even with the available 04 multi-purpose berths, necessitates the construction of the planned East-Bay expressway. This 6-lane expressway along with a provision of 30 meters wide railway corridor shall connect the port with the Mekran Coastal Highway (N-20) through the 2281 acres Free Trade Zone of Gwadar Port. 
*Responsibility: *Proposing Agency: Gwadar Port Authority and Ministry of Maritime AffairLocationGwadar district, BalochistanProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)179Executing Company / SponsorsThe contracting company on the basis of EPC Or any Financial Framework Agreement under CPECFinancingGovernment Interest Free LoanSupervising AgencyMinistry of Maritime Affairs, Government of PakistanTotal Jobs Created2000Total Local Jobs Created1700Project Progress Update
Cost approved by ECNEC on 12-01-2015
Contract Agreement was signed b/w GPA & CCCC on 24-09-2017
The groundbreaking ceremony of Eastbay Expressway was held on 22nd November 2017 by Prime Minister
Eastbay Expressway Gwadar: 19km (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
Physical Progress: 94%
Expected COD in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar East Bay Expressway
Gwadar Port will enjoy closer connection with national highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The longstanding issue of Gwadar city due to growing energy scarcity would end by October, 2023 after the completion of the 300 megawatts (MW) coal-fired power plant.
The 300MW coal-fired Gwadar power plant would cater the needs of some 150,000 local people by the end of 2023 under the 2050 Master Plan of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Five enterprises in #Gwadar Free Zone were inaugurated or performed groundbreaking. Commodity display center, meat processing plant, industrial park, lubricating oil plant... 
Gwadar is becoming green, modern, and smart!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

MoU signed with three Balochistan universities to empower province


To empower Southern Baluchistan, the Virtual University of Pakistan signed a historic memorandum of




gwadarpro.pk





By Staff Reporter | Pakistan Observer Jun 9, 2022


To empower Southern Baluchistan, the Virtual University of Pakistan signed a historic memorandum of understanding with three universities of South Balochistan.
These include the University of _Gwadar_, the University of Turbat, and the Baluchistan University of Engineering and Technology, Khuzdar.
The MoU was signed by the Rector, Virtual University of Pakistan, Prof. Dr. Arshad Saleem and Prof. Dr. Abdul Razzaq Sabir, Vice-Chancellors, University of _Gwadar_; Prof. Dr. Jan Muhammad, Vice-Chancellor, University of Turbat, Dr. Ehsanullah Kakar, Vice-Chancellor, BaluchistanUniversity of Engineering & Technology, Khuzdar at Virtual University Islamabad.
On this occasion, Prof. Dr. Arshad Saleem said that this MoU will help in uplifting the educational standards of province of Baluchistanin general and South Baluchistanin specific. He said that according to the MoU, the Virtual University of Pakistan and the three partner institutions will collaborate in academic programs by sharing/ extending the facilities to students and faculty along with sharing of academic data, publications, and information.
Development of joint academic programs/trainings under the “Digital Skills Training & Support Program for Southern Balochistan” of the Virtual University of Pakistan, access to laboratories, provision of space/building for establishing labs/office and accommodating the Mobile/ Smart Bio Lab(s) of the Virtual University of Pakistan at the partner Universities will be the main focus.
Moreover, providing necessary facilities, exchange of faculty and students for academic and research purposes, joint conferences, seminars, workshops, and other such activities are salient features of this historical memorandum of understanding, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Work on the water supply scheme in Gwadar will be completed by September, and 1.2 million gallons per day of desalination plant work will be completed by October to solve the city’s water issue.
New Gwadar International Airport would be completed next March 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Construction of Hoshab – Awaran – Khuzdar Section of Ratodero Gwadar Motorway M-8 Section 2 Awaran – Naal (168 KM)... Rs 3000 Million in Budget 2022-23..

Construction of Hoshab-Awaran Section of M-8 (146 km) allocated Rs 4000 Million..

Construction of Wangu Hill Tunnel on M-8 (Feasibility Study) Rs 41 Million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
“As part of efforts to ease difficulties of people of Gwadar, federal government has decided to provide solar panels for domestic consumers,” Prime Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif announced on Friday, adding that he has directed for the completion of work on transmission lines in South Balochistan by December and a plan for comprehensive off-grid system.

The first step towards the solarization of Gwadar was taken by China in December 2021 when it announced the installation of 3,200 units of solar panels in various houses in Gwadar. The project is being carried out directly with the help of China, which started arriving in January earlier this year.

The Cabinet Committee of Energy had already approved entering into a deal with Iran for new energy purchases. Pakistan is purchasing 102 MW electricity from Iran while the government has finalized a deal with Iran to buy additional 100MW for Gwadar and other coastal areas of Balochistan.

In this regard, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Professor Ahsan Iqbal on Wednesday held a fruitful meeting with Iranian Ambassador to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The 73 km long Rakhni – Baiker, which is currently Under construction, is one of the important inter-provincial roads of the Balochistan province.
After completion, It will boost the local economy, and it will also improve the connectivity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537429056873955334

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Recent Development Updates of Gwadar | Pishkan Avenue​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Contract for 168-km missing link of CPEC’s M-8 Motorway awarded by NHA..

The National Highway Authority (NHA) gave the contract costing Rs8 billion for the construction of 168 kilometers long-missing link in the M-8 Motorway of the central alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative.

According to the media’s report on Tuesday, 193 kilometers Gwadar-Hohab and 250 kilometers Ratodero-Khuzdar sections of M-8 Motorway are operational. In the same way, development work on 146 kilometers long Hoshab-Awaran section is also in progress at a cost of Rs 9.12 billion.

The contract for the construction of the last missing link between Awaran and Naal (near Khuzdar) has been given to a joint venture of Habib Construction Services and Matracon Pakistan for Rs 8.08 billion.

Moreover, this route will also mark the completion of the first-ever access-controlled link between the Gwadar Port and the northern areas of the country.

The M-8 Motorway begins from Ratodero in Sindh and terminates at the Gwadar Port, crossing from the Khuzdar, Awaran, Hoshab, and Turbat areas of Balochistan.

The east-west motorway will provide a link to Sukkur, Sindh with Gwadar. Earlier, Pakistan has completed a network of access-controlled roads from Peshawar and Islamabad up to Sukkur.
It is worth mentioning that the recently completed first phase of 893km long M-8 Motorway has two lanes and a further two lanes are planned to control future traffic growth. 

The beautiful motorway passes over Dasht River and also gives access to Mirani Dam completed in 2006. It is the largest dam in the world in terms of flood stock having a capacity of 588,690 cubic hectometers.

According to a report in local Pakistani media, the residents of Baluchistan now use the M8 motorways on a daily basis. They say it has considerably shrunk the time required to travel from Gwadar to Turbat, and consequently, decreased the time for produce and supplies to be transported between cities.

After the accomplishment of this section, Islamabad, Lahore, and Peshawar will be connected with the Gwadar Port through the shortest route, according to NHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
*The Government of Pakistan will be operationalising international flights from Quetta airport by 14th of August this year, the country's planning minister announced on Friday.*

Chairing a meeting in Islamabad, Ahsan Iqbal said this will enhance the international connectivity of Balochistan with Middle East which hosts a large number of Pakistani diaspora working there.
The meeting was also briefed that PIA is operating 30 flights weekly to three cities of the southwestern province, according to the state broadcaster.

The minister also directed to ensure inauguration and shifting of flight operations from old Gwadar Airport to New Gwadar Airport in March next year, the Radio Pakistan reported.
"It will be a gift for the people of Balochistan on the Independence Day," he added.

Quetta International Airport is the fourth highest airport in Pakistan. It is second largest airport in the south region of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
The National Highway Authority (NHA) has declared a joint venture arrangement between two Pakistani firms and China’s Geological Engineering Complex (SPGEC) as the “most advantageous” bidder for the construction of a section of Ratodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

SPGEC has offered to construct Package 2B of the 168km Awaran-Nall section of the Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar missing link in the M-8 motorway at the lowest cost of Rs9.18 billion, the NHA said in a statement..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547883169910689798

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..
Gwadar: Transfer of technology and skills​By Usman Umer 
Jul 16, 2022

Lieutenant Colonel (Rtd.) Naveed Ahmad Shami has been working with the Chinese for about 6 or 7 years. He is the coordinator of the 19-kilometer-long Eastbay Expressway project. Naveed Shami is proud that the Chinese used advanced technology, known as Revetment and Pilling Technology, and engineering for the first time in Pakistan. Almost 4 kilometers of the area is reclaimed from the sea by using this technology.

Shami revealed that the initial time for the project was about three years but they had to build three bridges for the fishermen. Now the fishermen can cross the road easily and they can also transport their boats and luggage through these bridges.

Although the project was delayed for one more year, this shows how much the Chinese are concerned about the facilitation of the local people. The main aim of the Eastbay Expressway project is to ease the transportation of the heavily loaded cargoes from the port to the CPEC artery.

Although some elements tried to damage the project, fortunately, no mishap happened during the project due to the very tight security guards and around-the-clock security given by the Pakistani Army.

China has not only transferred technology and machinery for the development of Gwadar in particular and Pakistan in general, but also transferred it to the people of Pakistan in the most remote areas.

According to Naveed Shami, the Chinese have constructed training institutes all over the region. When an industry is developed, there will be the highest job opportunities for local people. During all these projects, Chinese companies will prefer local people like Baloch and local people from Gwadar. It is very right to say that it would be a game changer, said Naveed Shami.

It is a welcoming thing that the Chinese are making sincere efforts for the modernization and development of the local people. They have established vocational institutes and introduced 26 subjects for the locals which have more than 300 capacities. 

They have boarding, lodging, and other systems which are not going to charge any money from the Pakistani government. Shami is hopeful that the transfer of technology and skills will bring prosperity and development for the Pakistanis, especially for the people of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
A Prosperous Balochistan Is Essential For a Prosperous Pakistan​
Admin PSF
July 18, 2022






The people of Balochistan constitute the truest example of the democratic function that can be found in any fledgling democracy. As a province with a vast and valuable reserve of natural resources, much of it is yet to be utilized, perhaps its greatest resource is its population. A rugged and courageous people embodying the indomitable spirit of the region, they have stood time and again to face a variety of challenges and obstacles.

Anyone fortunate enough to be entrusted with the office of chief minister for such a diverse body of people, must first recognize that he can no more hold one alliance dearer than another than have a favorite child. The need of the hour is a comprehensive and cohesive plan to deliver basic amenities to every citizen, in every corner of the province. 

Being the largest province of Pakistan, Balochistan lives with its inherent strengths since historic times where it played a central role in international trade routes and politics. It acted as a buffer between major powers for trade wars. Although the province is rich in mineral resources yet it is poor as per the socio-economic indicators. Balochistan remains the most important province of Pakistan due to its strategic location in emerging geopolitical stage. It houses the most patriotic and resilient people of Pakistan. 

The very basis of Pakistan’s future hinges upon the prosperity, integrity and development of Balochistan, being the heartland of the country. The several attempts by our adversaries to destabilize Pakistan by instigating unrest in Balochistan speaks volumes of its absolute importance. The reality is that the people of Balochistan from the day of independence to date remained loyal and committed to the ideology of Pakistan’s existence.

Balochistan has recently acquired connectivity and security which are the vital precursors of development. These diversified opportunities are a result of relentless efforts by security forces to maintain law and order in the province. One of the biggest security dilemmas in the province has been the porous nature of international border with Afghanistan and Iran, used by the terrorists to escape to the safe havens. For better border security management, it was decided to fence the border to prevent the entry and escape of terrorists. 1200 kilometer stretch of the border fence has been completed which has immensely contributed in improving the overall security of the province.

Though successive governments have introduced various packages to pacify the restive province of Balochistan, all the chest-thumping development projects ended in fiasco. The tall claims by the central figures of every government failed to bring any visible change in the lives of the people or improve political milieu of the province. There lives a majority of the poorest population in one of the richest provinces of the country. The lip service of the local and national leaders reveals the fact that actions speak louder than words. 

After the 18th amendment to the constitution, the province is free to make its own economic, political and industrial policies, but the governments in all the four provinces still looks toward the centre for assistance and Balochistan is not an exception. The authority of the chief minister is not less than that of a prime minister of the country. All the budget allocations and resources are in hands of the provincial chief executives. India has reportedly set up special cells for Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Karachi and Balochistan and has developed various doctrines against Pakistan. After the Bharatiya Janata Party took over the reign of the government in New Delhi, it has accelerated anti-Pakistan activities in all parts of the country. India has found local agents in the troubled areas, including Karachi and Balochistan. They speak the language of their masters and are ready to die for nothing.

The solution to Balochistan’s problem is not a rocket science but as easy as a pie. Only will is required to implement it.

The development of only a few model cities in parts of Balochistan will end the sense of deprivation in the poor Baloch areas and resolve the problem of insurgency once for all. The investors from Gulf States, European Union, Russia and China, could be offered tax holidays and vast investment opportunities to set up industrial parks and zones around the model cities to offer all kinds of jobs to local population. The model cities should have educational facilities from pre-school to the university levels as well as state of the art hospitals to provide free healthcare to the local population.

A network of modern industries, education and healthcare, all together, will resolve the pressing issue of poverty which is common across the province. The province could be divided further on administrative lines and self-governance in small provinces will make the treasures of natural resources accessible to the local population. China has already been investing in the region and leasing of land should be for a purpose and not for developing personal relations with elite classes of the partner countries. Industrialization of the region and development of model cities will not only improve security situation but will also put Balochistan on the road to development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Airport under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
The most modern and the largest 246 million-dollar New Gwadar International Airport will be operational by September 2023 to welcome local and international flights to the port city.
According to an official source, being built on an area of 4,300 acres, the airport's different units are at different stages of development and the overall construction of the airport would be finished before September 2023.

The New Gwadar International Airport is being managed and operated by the Civil Aviation Authority and is owned by a tripartite venture between Pakistan, Oman, and China.
It is a part of the gigantic China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project, a cornerstone of China’s One Belt One Road (OBOR) initiative.

It will stimulate the development of the Gwadar peninsula and boost trade between Pakistan and China, hence transforming the geopolitical status of the region into the geo-economic hub of investment and trade opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC has fast tracked development in Balochistan: Roundtable session


Islamabad Institute of Conflict Resolution organized a round table session titled “Securing Balochis




gwadarpro.pk





CPEC has fast tracked development in Balochistan: Roundtable session​ 
By Staff Reporter | Pakistan Observer Jul 22, 2022



Islamabad Institute of Conflict Resolution organized a round table session titled “Securing Balochistan Amid Hybrid Warfare Through development”.
While speaking to the forum Senator Anwaar Ul Haq Kakar talked about myth surrounding that federation has exploitative policies towards Balochistan. Senator Kakar further added that Balochistan insurgency is deep rooted in the province and has at times rose again and again with extreme violent attacks. There has been negligence on our end and it has fanned the insurgency, said the senator. Adding further he said that there has been constant advocacy of Baloch insurgency from politicians or leaders which has worsened the situation.
Dr Farah Naz, while talking about hybrid warfare and Balochistan, She said that Balochistan is a test case of hybrid warfare against Pakistan. Every aspect of hybrid warfare is there in Balochistan. She further said that Balochistan has been ruled by its own people, people of Balochistan always look to federal government rather than introspection towards there own rulers.
Dr. Nazir talked about the current situation in Balochistan. He said that the debate on Balochistan is necessary we have fault lines in Balochistan and we need to accept it. It is unfortunate that We have a tunnel view of the real issues in closed comfortable rooms said Dr. Nazir. Adding further Dr. Hussain said that it is a false assumption that these issues can be solved through barrel.
Dr. Mansoor Ahmed who spoke about peace and development in Balochistan. He highlighted that it has been tested before to bring peace through development which is failing miserably, development doesn’t bring peace it’s the other way round. We need to realize it. Dr. Ahmed added further that Balochistan shall be given due importance in right way and its rights shall be addressed as well.
While addressing the audience Naeem Lodhi said that dialogue is necessary in order to resolve the issue in Balochistan. It is an absolute wrong notion that military suppresses the people. Military is the stake holder in peace development in the province. Adding further Gen. Lodhi said that it has been debated that Balochistan lack basic rights but it unfortunate that no identifies what rights are not being provided.
Talking about CPEC Gen. Lodhi said that Balochistan is vital to CPEC specifically Gwadar. In his concluding remarks he said that international factor cannot be neglected in Balochistan insurgency. Specifically when Balochistan is neighboring Iran and Afghanistan.
Lt. Gen. Dr. Zahid Latif Mirza. While speaking Dr. Mirza said that Balochistan is a protracted conflict. Successive governments have lacked the comprehensive solution to resolve the issue. Giving historical reference Dr. Zahid said that since the independence of Pakistan there has been inconsistencies in Balochistan and state has a history of having cosmetic response to it.
It is in-apt handling of the federation of the issue which is raising more complexities in conflict resolution. Adding further he said that there is a sense of alienation in people of Balochistan and what have we done in order to curtail it. All the initiatives which were launched in different governments faced down run because of lack of political will and proper institutionalized approached. While recommending Dr. Zahid said that unless and until structural reforms are brought in the provincial governments there would be no solution. Tendency of labelling Baloch as anti state shall be stopped before engaging in further solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Alhamdulillah , Now 2 Girls Cadet Colleges in Balochistan , Pakistan 
1 in Quetta , Balochistan .
1 in Turbat , Balochistan .*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550164386165161987



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514643849653719044



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457624437142982660

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Gwadar Free Zone to begin exports next year​By Yasir Habib Khan
Gwadar Pro .. Jul 27, 2022

GWADAR, Jul. 27 (Gwadar Pro)-In a major development, exports have been set in motion for the first time in Gwadar Free Zone under the backdrop of exemption from all sorts of taxes and custom duties in the Free Zone for a period of 20 years.
Along with exports to foreign countries, Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ, both South and North) have also kick-started supplying trade articles and manufacturing items for the local market of Pakistan.

Both phenomenal steps aligned with E-Custom (Web based one custom WeBOC) system aim to help Pakistan realize its dream to become a high-performing export-oriented country in international trading landscape.

Agvon, an enterprise incorporated in Gwadar North Free Zone that deals in fertilizer import and processing claims to export 20,000 tons of potassium sulphate to Pakistani and international markets. It is expected to start its production facility by the start of next year. For this purpose, Agvon has already acquired 10 acres of land and the manufacturing setup is under construction. Moreover, another industry operating in GFZ, HK Sun Corporation will export its consignment to the tariff area in Pakistan.

“As per this module, functionalities pertaining to import and export from Gwadar and vice versa that have been introduced include import from abroad to GFZ through transshipment via both Karachi and Gwadar Port, export to tariff area and abroad from GFZ. Additional modalities are expected to be introduced in the coming week as stated by a document of Pakistan Customs,” says a GFZ official.

He said that export from GFZ to tariff area and abroad and vice versa through WeBOC will provide an impetus to the industrialization drive and enhance commercial activities in Gwadar and region. “It will accelerate logistic services as well”, he added.

Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone are two different entities with different functionalities. Before Gwadar Free Zone is operationalized for exports, Gwadar Port initiated process for exports on December 15, 2019. Then a vessel, carrying three fish containers worth $50,000 each, for a Far-Eastern country started the seafood exports through Gwadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
*Govt resumes construction on Baluchistan's Naulong Dam*

The provincial government has resumed the construction on Balochistan’s Naulong Dam which will generate 4.4 MW of electricity and irrigate 47,000 acres of barren land, according to news published on May 31.

As per the details, the construction of the dam has already been expedited. On the directives of the Standing Committee on Water Resources, the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) has provided PKR 1,916 million for the construction of the dam to the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). The authority has completed the detailed design and feasibility study of the project. The problems related to the Naulong Dam have also been resolved.

After the completion of the dam, the annual benefits to the power sector will be PKR 0.413 billion, PKR 2.017 billion for the agriculture sector, and PKR 0.018 billion for fisheries. The construction of the Naulong Dam will help generate 23,500 agricultural jobs. Additionally, it will help protect the catchment areas from floods. The Naulong Dam will irrigate nearby areas including Gandawa, Khuzdar, and Jhal Magsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar updates ...*

Director General of the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA), Mujeeb Ur Rehman Qambrani has said that the Gwadar Port is going to be a shining pearl in the entire region, as the largest Gwadar International Airport would be operational next year in September 2023 to connect it to the major cities of Pakistan and the world.
In a presentation to the business community of Punjab’s provincial capital, the GDA DG stated that the seaport was getting ready to anchor the ships of up to 70,000 metric tons.

He announced that the Gwadar is now being linked to the national grid by the end of next year, as an agreement of power supply of 100MW has been signed in this regard to lessen city’s dependence on electricity supply from Iran.

Moreover, the 300MW coal power plant is also under construction to fulfill the immediate electricity needs of this coastal city. He revealed the GDA was going to have a big investment conference in Gwadar to attract new investment in manufacturing sector in the area.

The director general of GDA informed the businessmen that a chain of International Sea Food is being launched in Gwadar’s West Bay’s kaleidoscopic waters, transforming this site into a major tourist attraction. 

He revealed in his presentation that a dispute resolution committee was also formed to address the grievances of the new allottees in this area. In the presentation, Mujeeb Qambrani detailed the various other mega activities in Gwadar and glimpsed the future of the geostrategic future corridor of energy, trade, and logistics to center 70% of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Bids for restoring Gwadar Port’s operational depth to be opened on 16th​INP 
August 8, 2022

*To restore Gwadar Port’s operational depth, more than six companies including Chinese enterprises have come forward as their final applications have been submitted for the official bidding to be opened on August 16.*

Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Project Director (Maintenance of Dredging) Nadeem told Gwadar Pro that the bidding process aims to launch a de-silting operation allowing ships to float well.

“Out of more than six firms including Chinese enterprises, a Belgium–based company has also submitted the application,” he added. The total cost of dredging, he said, will be determined as per cubic meter considering the scale of operation and size of the area to be cleared from siltation.

On a query, he said that around Rs 1 billion has already been allocated for the dredging process in current budget 2022-23.

“The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) has invited firms or contractors having sufficient experience in the relevant field, financially sound and suitably qualified in maintenance dredging of the navigation channel in accordance with prescribed tender documents” he added.

GPA Director Marine Operation Capt Gull Muhammad also told Gwadar Pro that expenditure of dredging process will be hinging on many factors including dollar fluctuation, fuel cost and labour charges. He dispelled the impression that Gwadar port functionality to deal with ships has been badly hampered.

He admitted the fact that Gwadar Port lost its 14.5 metre natural operational depth but clarified that the depth has not been depleted to 11.4 metre as claimed.

“Within two weeks, Gwadar port handled a ship with a draught of 11.6 metres easily” he added. He further mentioned that the last time dredging operation got underway in 2015.

China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) official said that undoubtedly, no de-silting activity has taken place in the last 7 years.

However, it would be an overstatement to claim that the depth of the port has shrunk to mere 11.4 meters from 14.5 meters and subsequently faded away its capacity to handle mother vessels.

Indeed, he said that the port continues to berth and process mega-vessels, though with lesser frequency. Recently, two bulk carriers, Bao Quan with a draught of 11.6 meters and Teera Bhum with 10.9 meters draught and a deadweight tonnage of 24,238 tons efficiently berthed at Gwadar port.


----------



## ghazi52

..,
I know I am being over optimistic but.







There should be 6 to 7 international quality luxury beach resorts being built stretching from Pasni to Gwadar showcasing the golden sandy beach along the Makran Coastal Highway.

The Baluchistan government after solving the security situation should look into this as tourism will boost local economy. It would be wonders if Kelpinski or Hilton opens a resort which will make this coast line next Sharm el Sheikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
New Gwadar Int’l Airport to Adopt Hytera Advanced Communications Solution from China​City News






*KARACHI: The New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) built across an area of 4,300 acres, is expected to become the largest airport in Pakistan after its completion on 2023 and is one of the main projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor development.* 

The NGIA will be equipped with an advanced communications system from Chinese Company Hytera, a leading global provider of professional communications technologies and solutions. Expanded its business footprint to Pakistan in 2005, Hytera has been committed to providing safe and reliable communication systems for various industry verticals in the country. In recent years, Hytera opened a local office in Islamabad to further improve its pre-sales and after-sales service in Pakistan.

To ensure the safety of passengers and employees both on the ground and in the air, the Hytera airport communications solution was chosen to provide reliable and robust communication for the NGIA. According to the contract, Hytera will deploy top-of-the-line equipment and communication system for the new Gwadar International Airport, including 1 DIB-R5 Compact Tetra Base Station, Smart One Dispatch System, and multiple portable radios, mobile radios as well as repeaters.

The project marked another milestone of Hytera’s progress in the airport industry and in the Pakistani market. Its roster of clients in the airport industry includes Qatar Airways, PMIA Airport, Hong Kong Airport, Vienna Airport, Charles de Gaulle Airport, and Helsinki Airport.

Published in The Daily National Courier, August, 12 2022


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*China funded Gwadar Seawater Desalination Project,*

It has capacity of 5000 tons of household water per day, is under smooth construction by joint efforts of both Chinese & local workers.

It will provide clean water to local people in Gwadar and improve their lives upon completion.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
China’s Hangeng Group receives the first container at Gwadar port​August 27, 2022

China’s Hangeng Agricultural Group, which is building an agricultural industrial park in Gwadar, received the first container of raw medicines from Africa, a senior official told Gwadar Pro on Thursday.

“We will process the medicines in our facility in Gwadar for onwards shipment to China”, the official said. “We are basically a supply chain management company and aim to process pharmaceutical and agricultural goods in our Gwadar facility for onward export to China”, the official further stated. “Presently, we are in the construction stage at Gwadar Free Zone.” he said.

Hangeng Agricultural Group aims to industrialise agriculture and animal husbandry in Pakistan. The group is also looking for procurement of agriculture goods and livestock from other parts of Pakistan for processing in their Gwadar facility and exporting to China.

The Group is expected to create multiple employment opportunities for Pakistani youth in Gwadar and the rest of the country.

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif performed ground-breaking of the Hangeng Agricultural Industrial Park in Gwadar during his visit to the port city in June.

The arrival of the first container of raw medicines will open a new chapter in Pakistan’s pharmaceutical processing sector and Pakistan’s exports to China.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
After completion of theoretical classes at the China-Pakistan Vocational Training Institute Gwadar, the trainees of Crane Operation trade are inducted by COPHC for on-site training. COPHC is preparing e new generation of skilled workers and professionals


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Gwadar Port activities


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

First Fertilizer Factory under Construction in Gwadar Free Zone making its way towards successful inception. 
The industry will export locally-processed fertilizers to Pakistan and International market.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Under construction Gwadar International Airport. The Airport will be operational by November 2023..


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar power authority to supply of electricity of around 17 MW for Gwadar Free Zone I and II, promising impetus to economic activities and industrialization in Gwadar..


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Cricket Stadium ..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Successful cultivation of Zaafran (Saffron) in Dalbandin, Balochistan,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Gwadar University to set up CPEC Study Centre​October 4, 2022






Among many other significant decisions, the University of Gwadar has agreed to create a CPEC Study Centre and a Centre for Marine Affairs and Marine Sciences, as specified in the approved PC-1. Several significant decisions were made at the syndicate’s second meeting, which was conducted in the conference room of the institution..


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> ..,
> I know I am being over optimistic but.
> 
> View attachment 870068
> 
> 
> There should be 6 to 7 international quality luxury beach resorts being built stretching from Pasni to Gwadar showcasing the golden sandy beach along the Makran Coastal Highway.
> 
> The Baluchistan government after solving the security situation should look into this as tourism will boost local economy. It would be wonders if Kelpinski or Hilton opens a resort which will make this coast line next Sharm el Sheikh.


That is the future. May be 20 years from now.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In a major development, the Chinese lubrication Oil industry is ready to enter Gwadar Free Zone Phase II as an affiliate of China’s enterprise “Hengmei Technological Grease Company” has agreed to establish a lubricant blending plant in Gwadar.

According to a Gwadar Pro's report on Monday, Hengmei Technological Grease Company has already been registered and incorporated in the Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) and after signing the sub-lease deal agreement, it will make its debut in Gwadar Free Zone Phase II ushering in a brand-new chapter of lubrication manufacturing & industry in Gwadar Port.

Hengmei is an affiliate of the energy giant Sinopec, which focuses on the development and production of greases for upstream petroleum exploration, production, and refining. Sinopec namely China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation) is a Chinese oil and gas enterprise.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
China Southern Product Expo and Trading Center in Gwadar Free Zone officially completed the main capping structure.
Hopefully the infrastructure will be functional by early 2023 and host grand business exhibitions






....


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> In a major development, the Chinese lubrication Oil industry is ready to enter Gwadar Free Zone Phase II as an affiliate of China’s enterprise “Hengmei Technological Grease Company” has agreed to establish a lubricant blending plant in Gwadar.
> 
> According to a Gwadar Pro's report on Monday, Hengmei Technological Grease Company has already been registered and incorporated in the Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) and after signing the sub-lease deal agreement, it will make its debut in Gwadar Free Zone Phase II ushering in a brand-new chapter of lubrication manufacturing & industry in Gwadar Port.
> 
> Hengmei is an affiliate of the energy giant Sinopec, which focuses on the development and production of greases for upstream petroleum exploration, production, and refining. Sinopec namely China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation) is a Chinese oil and gas enterprise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 886296


But but bro bajwa sold us on this.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*The Chinese government has gifted a desalination plant with 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity for the port city of Gwadar to provide clean drinking water to its residents.*

According to, Gwadar lacks a clean drinking water facility whereas this desalination plant of 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity would help purify seawater and make it safe for human consumption.

The reports said that the desalination plant would be installed in Gwadar Free Zone to supply potable water to the Old City area along with Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) requirement.

The project would cost $12.7 million which would be financed by the Chinese government. However, a contracting company on the basis of EPC from CIDCA would be hired for the project execution.

Almost 70 percent of the population of Gwadar was facing acute water shortage and required some 7.5 million liters of water to feed its existing population whereas the desalination plant would provide clean drinking water for the water-parched masses, an official of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs told APP.

He added that the Ministry would be the supervising agency of the project. The project implementation agreement was signed on July 5, 2021, whereas the civil work would be kicked start this year and would be completed in 12 months .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Desert Greening
SE of Dalbandin, , Chagai, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Successful shipment of the first consignment from Gwadar Free Zone through weboc. This landmark development will facilitate GFZ investors by saving their time, money, and energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Cricket Ground...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
The lawyer representing the Balochistan government on Wednesday told the Supreme Court that the province would receive $32 billion in 47 years from the Reqo Dik project.

Salahuuddin Ahmed further told a five-judge larger bench, headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Umar Ata Bandial -- hearing a presidential reference on the project -- that 25% of the proceeds gained from the gold mine project belonged to the provincial government.

Of this 25% share, 15% would be held by a holding and offshore company of Balochistan, he added.

Salahuuddin further told the court that the Balochistan government would receive 25% capital, 5% in royalty as well as facilities of corporate social responsibility and jobs.

CJP Bandial inquired when the project would be completed.

To this, the lawyer replied that 2.5 years would be spent on preparing the feasibility studies of the project.

Work on the Reko Diq project would be kicked off in the next five years after that, he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updates various projects.....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
FWO
@OfficialFWO
*Transmission Line Quetta Electric Supply Company (QESCO)*

QESCO awarded 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝟭𝟯𝟮 𝗞𝗩 𝗧𝗿𝗮𝗻𝘀𝗺𝗶𝘀𝘀𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗟𝗶𝗻𝗲 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 to FWO in February 2022 to connect Panjgur with the National Grid system. at different stages, moving ahead as planned.

𝗖𝗼𝗺𝗽𝗹𝗲𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝘁𝗵𝗲 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 𝗶𝘀 𝗽𝗹𝗮𝗻𝗻𝗲𝗱 𝗯𝘆 𝗠𝗮𝗿𝗰𝗵 𝟮𝟬𝟮𝟯 𝘄𝗵𝗶𝗰𝗵 𝘄𝗶𝗹𝗹 𝗲𝗻𝘀𝘂𝗿𝗲 𝗽𝗿𝗼𝘃𝗶𝘀𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝗲𝗹𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗿𝗶𝗰𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝘁𝗼 𝗡𝗮𝗹, 𝗕𝗮𝘀𝗶𝗺𝗮 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗣𝗮𝗻𝗷𝗴𝘂𝗿.

𝗜𝘁 𝘄𝗶𝗹𝗹 𝗶𝗻𝘀𝗵𝗮𝗹𝗹𝗮𝗵 𝗮𝗹𝘀𝗼 𝗳𝗮𝗰𝗶𝗹𝗶𝘁𝗮𝘁𝗲 𝗲𝗰𝗼𝗻𝗼𝗺𝗶𝗰 𝗮𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝗶𝗻 𝘁𝗵𝗲𝘀𝗲 𝗳𝗮𝗿 𝗳𝗹𝘂𝗻𝗴 𝗮𝗿𝗲𝗮𝘀 𝗼𝗳 𝗦𝗼𝘂𝘁𝗵 𝗕𝗮𝗹𝗼𝗰𝗵𝗶𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗻.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
More than 7 schools & 22 hospitals have been repaired and renovated in Balochistan under the ongoing #recovery work conducted by UNDP Pakistan granted by the China Global Development and South-South Cooperation Fund.


----------



## Luosifen

Govt spending Rs100m to advance Balochistan Toposheets’ geological mapping project​ 
By Staff Reporter | The Nation Dec 6, 2022



ISLAMABAD-The government would utilise funds amounting to Rs100 million, during the current fiscal year, to advance an ongoing project of the Petroleum Division for the geological mapping of 50 Toposheets of ‘Outcrop Area’ to identify minerals’ potential in Balochistan province.
Last year, an amount of Rs30 million had been allocated for the project under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP 2021-22). “Under the project, 50 geological mappings of Toposheets of Outcrop Area, out of 354 unmapped Toposheets of Balochistan, are being carried out. The geological maps provide a bird’s eye view of the surface and (subsurface) distribution of various types of rocks and economic minerals that are found in a particular region,” according to an official document available with media.
Through the mapping, the Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP) wanted to maintain a database for future exploration of the occurrences of metallic and non-metallic minerals potential, dimension stones, aggregates and limestone reserves for the industry. “These maps are essential for all future detailed geological works including, minerals’ exploration, civil engineering, soil surveys, land use, town planning, groundwater, earthquake hazards; environmental geology and soil conservation projects,” the GSP said in the project detail.
Worldwide experience suggests that geological maps of 1:50,000 scale provide the most useful information and meet the basic requirements of the majority of the demands, involving research in ‘stratigraphy’, structure and tectonics, sample collection for laboratory studies, mineral evaluation and identification of promising areas for further exploration of natural resources. According to the document, the total outcrop area of Balochistan is 335,360 square kilometer (524 Toposheets) out of which 108,800 sq km (170 Toposheets) have been mapped and published on a 1:50,000 scale and the maps are available.
The promising mineral potential outcrop area would be mapped under this project, following which its gained experience would be used in mapping the rest of the outcrop area. “This project will help map the outcrop area in detail on 1:50,000 scale and maintain a database for future exploration of the occurrences of metallic and non-metallic mineral potential, dimension stones, aggregates and limestone reserves for the industry in targeted potential areas of Balochistan,” the GSP said in the document. The information collected after geological mapping and laboratory testing of rock samples would generate a database for interpretation to lead the individual occurrences of mineral reserves and other natural resources. The studies would provide a platform for the exploration of mineral resources by using other geoscientific investigations like geophysical surveys and geochemical studies followed by drilling operations and contribute considerably towards the development of the mineral industry and mining sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port has been officially authorized to handle and process the imports of 450,000 metric tons of wheat following the signing of an official agreement between Trading Corporation of Pakistan and Gwadar International Terminal Limited. 
First shipment of wheat to Gwadar from 25 December 2022..


----------



## ghazi52

Road and railway Network in Balochistan under CPEC .....
The National Highway Authority (NHA) has declared a joint venture arrangement between two Pakistani firms and China’s Geological Engineering Complex (SPGEC) as the “most advantageous” bidder for the construction of a section of #Ratodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

SPGEC has offered to construct Package 2B of the 168km Awaran-Nall section of the Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar missing link in the M-8 motorway at the lowest cost of Rs9.18 billion....


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
CPEC Western Route 237 Km Zhob Quetta Highway N-50 ...
4 lanes up gradation and construction..
@ A Manan Tareen


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
The work in progress on Turbat Buleda road & Buleda Infrastructure Development project,


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has announced that it will develop a newer and better runway at Quetta International Airport, which will be able to accommodate wide-body planes as well.
In addition, COO Mazhar stated that the new runway, planned to be launched next month, will receive direct flights from Saudi Arabia, Dubai, and European countries...


----------

